# Naruto Chapter 579 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Mar 14, 2012)

Predict Away!



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 14, 2012)

more of the same half chapter kages vs madara and other other uchiha vs kabuto, maybe kabuto summons manda 2 or other zombies


----------



## Taijukage (Mar 14, 2012)

kages vs madara's clone army. and kabuto summons a few edos and possibly uses "that" jutsu to turn itachis genjutsu on himself.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 14, 2012)

More trolling. 

Probably a cliffhanger at the end with Itachi's area.


----------



## vered (Mar 14, 2012)

itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto for most  of the chapter and then, perhaps a bit of the kages vs the clones or perhaps a bit of Naruto vs Tobi as well.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 14, 2012)

Itachi will put Kabuto under genjutsu only for it to get reversed by Kabuto who will then proceed in exploring  Itachi's phobia of war the exact same way he turned Tsunade's phobia against her in Part 1. 

Remember that Kabuto is quite skilled in genjutsu by himself: in Part 1 he put under it 99% of stadium during Chuunin Exams.

This way Itachi will fall victim of his own Nightmare Realm proving his own words "Every jutsu has its weakness" to be truth.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 14, 2012)

about time we got a new colorspread. kishi needs to step his game up with em though.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 14, 2012)

My preds:

Orochimaru's trolling r?v?lations, some new jutsu kabuto has prepared to counter Sharingans skills, some kages killed, cliffanger with sasuke awekening some new "wth?" dojutsu and about to use it, Itachi himself being "that's?!... no, impossible!!!!"
And last panel: madara vanishing


----------



## Cjones (Mar 14, 2012)

Well each Kage is getting ready to have their moment to shine. The only problem is I have no idea where Kishi is going with Madara and the Kage now.

Also Kabuto being impressive.


----------



## Melodie (Mar 14, 2012)

Kishi used the clones as an off-panel attempt from now on. So i doubt that we will see much of the Gokage.

I predict Itachi and sasuke pulling off a futile attempt against Kabuto


----------



## titantron91 (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto's that Jutsu is...

a modified Fushi Tensei...

he possesses Itachi but Itachi subdues Kabuto with genjutsu... Kabuto fights back through sheer will augmented by Hashirama Senju's DNA spliced on him. Kabuto returns to his body. Sasuke uses Tsukiyomi on Kabuto to incapacitate him without killing him. Kabuto tries to fight back again but Sasuke through sheer hatred subdues Kabuto. Kabuto is comatosed after the three second duration of the illusion.

Kabuto happened to inject poison (included in Fushi Tensei jutsu) on Edo Itachi that will cause intense paralyzing pain on Itachi for as long as he lives... and the only way to end it is for Kabuto to take over the body... or to die/get sealed.

Sasuke takes Itachi's Totsuka and Yata no Kagami... and uses them against Kabuto. Kabuto gets sucked into the sword... Itachi gets angry but Sasuke uses Totsuka on Itachi too... to end Itachi's torment... he tells Itachi that he will use the sword to defeat all the Edo Zombies.

It turns out that it was all genjutsu and that it was Itachi's way to train Sasuke to use Tsukiyomi and the Susanoo weapons. Itachi says the real fight starts now.

Kabuto summons Edo Zombies... the Sandaime Kazekage, the Nidaime Raikage, The Shodai Tsuchikage, the Sandaime Mizukage, and the legendary leader of the Waterfall Village.... or maybe just the Uchiha clan/Fugaku


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2012)

*Chapter 579 Prediction:*   The Past that Haunts

Kabuto's snakes are useless against the Uchiha, but he's been planning on this and purposely awaken's Anko and has her under his spell.

Meanwhile the Kage are having a difficult time with Madara's clones.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 14, 2012)

Next chapter is probably going to focus on Uchiha bros, but with a few pages/panels to show how the kages are holding up against the mokuton clones. Kabuto seems confident that he can atleast handle both of them, so I'm expecting some impressive feats from him soon.


----------



## DelRappy (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto says some shit and Sasuke gets confused about which side to take. Having absorbed Orochimaru's memories of getting killed by Itachi, Kabuto has figured out a counter to Itachi and manages to seal him. Sasuke, having had this last taste of being side-by-side with his brother, and having seen Itachi taken away from him again, is batshit and raging more than ever; so he kills both Kabuto and Anko in a gruesome way without worrying about cancelling Edo Tensei, and marches on... coincidentally, towards Naruto's childhood friends who are on their way to backing our hero up.


----------



## Fay (Mar 14, 2012)

Well, according to the cover the 3 fights have been set up, so I think we'll see the alliance do some chatting/Dan doing some chatting and the first fight will begin!


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto and the UchihaBros feel each other out but the only thing of any real importance is that Kabuto summons his personal Edo bodyguards at the end of the chapter. And I still think that those bodyguards are the Shodai Kages except for Hashirama.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 14, 2012)

*Naruto chapter 579*

_Chapter starts with Sasuke and Itachi looking bizzare at Kabuto's transformation_
Itachi: Sasuke, it's only logical to assume he's above the level of Orochimaru. You may have my eyes, but tread carefully.
Sasuke: Hmm. Because I have your eyes I feel like I need to test them on a stronger opponent.
Kabuto: Well come along then, I'm right----
_All of the sudden Anko comes from behind and Holds a kunai up to his neck_
Itachi and Sasuke: !
Kabuto: What? How? I injected you with my venom,,,you should be paralyzed fora least another day...
Anko; Did you forget that I have Orochimaru's cells within me as well? That doesn't work on me.
Kabuto: So this entire time....you were playing possum?
Anko: Only until someone would eventually show up. I never expected it to be Itachi Uchiha and Sasuke Uchiha...but oh well.
Kabuto: Like a true Anbu black ops...trained very well.
Anko: Enough talk! What are you waiting for! Use your tsukyomi on him!
Itachi: Already on it.
_Itachi closes his eyes_
_Kabuto smirks_
Itachi: Tsukyomi!
Kabuto: Gah...blurry vision....numbness...amazing.
_Kabuto is held on the cross and Itachi surrounds him with many swords._
Itachi: Unless you want to endure 72 hours of non stop brutal pain, I suggest telling me how to cancel the jutsu.
Kabuto: Hehe...well first...
_Suddenly Anko is grabbed by her heals by Kabuto using chakra scalpels._
_At the same time Kabuto launches a sword out of his mouth at Itachi._
_Sasuke: !? Sasuke deflects it_
_After that A snake ceoms from the ground and bites Itachi on his neck_
Itachi: Urgh...What?
_Kabuto pops out from underground_
Sasuke: What the hell is going on? 
Kabuto: I made spare clones of myself and hid them underground. 
Sasuke: Why didn't Itachi's Tsukyomim work?
_Kabuto's Ass snake appears._
Kabuto: This snake shares a different brain, but it's connected to mine. unlike jinchuriki, who can't react to the timing of Tsukyomi, my snake can snap me out of it the moment I'm put into it. In other words, Genjutsu doesn't work on me. Period.
_Itachi collapses to the ground and loses his sharingan._
Itachi: A venom...that interrupts my chakra control.....
_Anko collapses as the clone turns to many snakes._
Kabuto: Two down, one to go.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 14, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Naruto chapter 579*
> 
> _Chapter starts with Sasuke and Itachi looking bizzare at Kabuto's transformation_
> Itachi: Sasuke, it's only logical to assume he's above the level of Orochimaru. You may have my eyes, but tread carefully.
> ...



Nice, but the sharigan sees chakra so they would of seen the hidden clones underground


----------



## Federer (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto summons Fugaku.

The reunion between the bros and their father will be complete. Their daddy is gonna kick some ass.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 14, 2012)

With Tsunade's sash cut, her outfit begins to open. Do it Kishi.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope to see Triple Rashomon gates again.

Underrated oro jutsu.


----------



## Boradis (Mar 14, 2012)

My speculation is more about the eventual outcome of the  vs. Kabuto fight than just Ch. 579.

Sasuke will "win" (duh) but it will be a  (double duh) because the rule for his storyline is the more he wins the more his life sucks.

I think two things will happen. First, I think Sasuke will absorb Orochibuto for a massive power-up. I'm assuming Kabuto has access to Orochi's , and just think of what Kid Krazy could do with that. He'd add wind to his fire and lightning styles, be able to summon  again as well as hawks, , , , the ability to puke up a new body at will ... all on top of his EMS and (IMO inevitable) Rinnegan.

And frankly he's going to _need_ this kind of upgrade in order to pose a credible threat to the Naruto/Kurama tag team. As his "friend" has become the center of everything good and positive in the world, Sasuke has to become a sinkhole of everything nasty in order to counterbalance him.

Secondly, after working together to make Kabuto cancel Edo Tensei, I'm 80 percent positive Sasuke will double-cross and "murder" his brother's very soul in a way that's somehow worse than death. Like something even nastier than the Death Reaper Seal. Maybe he'll take over Itachi's ET and turn him into a mindless puppet. Maybe he'll condemn him to an endless Tsukuyomi where he relives the night of the massacre for all eternity. Whatever it is it will be a complete and final repudiation of his brother's love, and will be even more stomach-turning than when he stabbed Karin.

Then Sasuke will depart to confront the (presumed) last remaining Uchiha and architect of the massacre, before turning on his childhood friend ... and finally all life on Earth. 

Seriously, I don't think restoring his clan is going to be Sasuke's goal for much longer. I think he's about to go full .

 + ( 	 *  ) -  =


----------



## Bringer (Mar 14, 2012)

Chapter 579 prediction

Title: Kabuto plan. What fate lies ahead of Sasuke.

*Chapter starts with Sasuke and Itachi facing Kabuto*

Itachi: Sasuke we use genjutsu together

Sasuke: Right

Itachi and Sasuke: Double Tsukiyomi 

*Kabuto slowly claps his hands.*

Itachi:!!!!!

Sasuke: How did you!

Kabuto: I am immune to all sharingan techniques. Even the Mangekyou sharingan techniques.

Itachi: Sasuke!

Sasuke: Eternal Mangekyou sharingan

Kabuto:!!!! Interesting

Anko ahh[Meaning she is starting to regain some conciousness.]

*Scene switches to Kage fight.*

*Gaara makes a giant sand Tsunami*

Gaara: I shall not lose this battle!

*The sand tsunami goes straight to the clones but it is not shown if it hits as it switches to a other Kage*

*A is going V2*

A:Madara you dare test my anger!

*A takes off his robe and goes straight for the clones but again it shifts to a other Kage*


*Scene goes to the Mei*

Mei: I assure you one thing Madara. This battle will end one way and trust me. We wont die!

*Mei spits out acid mist though the scene shifts to a other kage.*

*Scene goes to Onoki*

Onoki: Lets end this now!

*Onoki charges a jinton but scene switches to Tsunade*


Tsunade: See Madara! Your foolish arrogance and power cant make are will wither away! I am just getting started!

*Tsunade draws some blood from her wound. She then summons Katsuyu. Tsunade is seen standing on top of Katsuyu with the wind blowing on her. She then takes off her jacket and then jumps of Katsuyu going for a sky drop kick*

**Back to Sasuke and Itachi**


Kabuto: I get it now. You still did not master the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan. 

Sasuke: Shut up!

*Sasuke rushes Kabuto*

Itachi: Sasuke dont 

Kabuto: Kukukuku

*A kunai appears behind Kabuto neck.*

Anko: You thought I was dead didn't you! 

Kabuto: Anko you should not be playing with those toys. Your stregnth is a mere cry against mine

*The ass snake surprises Anko and wraps around her neck and lifts her in the air*

Anko:[Sh..shit cant breathe]

Itachiamn it I have to save her.

Next chapter: The will that cant be broken.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 14, 2012)

Kabuto will regain control over Itachi, or will completely take over his body in the next few chapters.



No Kages vs Madara in the next chapters, we will see them again when EdoTensei is close to being diespelled.Same goes for the masked man.


----------



## Klue (Mar 14, 2012)

By chapters' end, Kabuto will use "that jutsu" and force Sasuke to advance his ocular power further in the chapter thereafter.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 14, 2012)

There is some trash talk about how great the Uchiha are and Kabuto starts laughing about how he has the REAL power of the Uchiha and summons Madara. This doesn't help the Kages at all since they are still fighting the wood clones, at least some of which are using Susano'o. Itachi and Sasuke OMGWTFBBQ out at Madara not being Tobi. Itachi may have a hunch who Tobi really is. Madara won't tell them, though.

Also on the off chance that Tobi is Evil Future Sasuke, we get a major hint when Madara recognizes Sasuke immediately.


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone think Kishi might include clips of Naruto and Tobi this week?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 15, 2012)

^ Not much, if any.

I expect that we will feature the Kabuto battle from now on.


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ Not much, if any.
> 
> I expect that we will feature the Kabuto battle from now on.



Kages off paneled?


----------



## Psychic (Mar 15, 2012)

Im gonna go with the general census here and say that Kabuto will summon Madara to fight the Super Uchiha Brothers.


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> Im gonna go with the general census here and say that Kabuto will summon Madara to fight the Super Uchiha Brothers.



He still has another jutsu up his sleeve. Using it probably marks the beginning of the end for him, though.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 15, 2012)

*@Kakashi_Love*

Latest chapter cover page indicates that all three fights are separate. It even says 

"The three fights that will save the world."

Keyword three. And Madara is the only edo that is a threat. Dan is handled and Muu is running away. So if Kabuto brings Madara to battle then Kishi cover page would make no sense and there would be no need to stop the edo tensei when you could just seal Madara with the tota what ever sword


----------



## Ghost (Mar 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kages off paneled?



They desereve it.


----------



## Ginkurage (Mar 15, 2012)

A summary of next chapter:


----------



## Mateush (Mar 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Anyone think Kishi might include clips of Naruto and Tobi this week?



Hmm, I agree you. Very probably Kishi will try to balance all these battles.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Chapter 579: Brothers Till The End
Side Text-Together they stand, to fight a fight unlike any other.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter starts with Sasuke and Itachi standing next to each other*
Itachi: He truly inherited everything that Orochimaru had...
*Page goes to Kabuto with his Snakes and creep tongue*
Itachi: Even that long grotesque tongue.
Itachi(Thinking): That women...she's Anko. Kabuto must be using her for something, I'll have to get her out of her without her seeing me...
*Close up on Anko, her eyes open a little*
Anko(Thinking): Whe...where am I...! Itachi...Sasuke...and Kabuto?! Wha...what's going on here? The way Itachi looks...he's and Edo Tensei but why...why is he fighting Kabuto? I can barely move and even if I could...what could I possible do in this situation...
Kabuto: Well then...shall we start, kukuku.
Itachi: Remember Sasuke, don't kill him, he needs to be alive so I can stop Edo Tensei.
Sasuke: I know!
Anko(Thinking): Did I just hear him right? He plans to stop Kabuto and stop Edo Tensei...but why...I'll stay quiet for now and see where this goes...
Kabuto: COME AND GET ME KUKUKU!!!

*Scene changes to Muu*
Muu: !
*Muu stops running*
Genma: Look he stopped running!
Muu: I have control over my body again...
Genma: Don't bother running again, your time ends here.
Muu: ...That's fine by me.
Genma and the others: !?
Raido: What's your game here!? You were just running from us a moment ago and now you're just going to give up?
Muu: That wasn't me...I was being controlled, frankly I see no reason for me to continue, I have barely any chakra left to fight anyways. Besides...seeing Onoki fight with the other villages...and to know he's doing this all for peace...he made me see what's important.
*Muu turns around slowly*
Muu: Too pass your will onto the next generation. 
Genma and the others: !!!
Muu: Now hurry up and seal me!
Genma: Right!

*Scene changes to Kages vs Edo Madara Clones*
Tsunade: Unbelievable!
Gaara: There's no end to his power...
Mei: We must not give up...
Killer A: We'll fight till the very end!
Onoki: That is our duty as the Kages, but more importantly...as Shinobi!
*Edo Madara looks down in disgust*
Edo Madara: They are starting to get on my nerves...if I must...I'll use "that" on them to end this for good.

*Scene changes to Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto*
Kabuto: Kukuku, you're both strong, but with the powers I got from Orochimaru I'm even stronger!!!
Sasuke: I defeated Orochimaru once before...
Itachi: And I've defeated him three time before, what makes you think this time will be any different?
Kabuto: Because...I'm even stronger then Orochimaru himself!
Sasuke: ?!
*Kabuto changes into that weird looking form he was in before*
Kabuto: YOU WONT DEFEAT ME SO EASILY!!!
*Snakes come pouring out of the walls and floor and everything*
Sasuke: ?!
Itachi: Sasuke!
*Sasuke is wrapped up by all the Snakes*
Kabuto: I'd think twice before making a move now Itachi...wouldn't want your brother to "accidentally" be strangled to death, kukuku
Itachi: Rgh...
Anko(Thinking): That jutsu...it couldn't be!
Sasuke: Argh!!!
Kabuto: This jutsu is very special, it like Edo Tensei, has no weakness. It will keep hold of my target and choke the life out of them as well as prevent them from using any jutsus, I can stop it whenever you'd like...just give yourself up to save your brother. 
Itachi: !
Kabuto: You're already dead, so you're not really losing anything. You have wagered Sasuke's life greater then the leaf village before, but is his life greater then the entire world to you, hmm? KUKUKU!!!
Anko(Thinking): What did he say?
Itachi: ...
Kabuto: That's right, I know all about the secrets behind the Uchiha massacre. The entire world sees you as a bloodthirsty monster who killed his clan for no reason, little do they know it was all part of the higher ups plan to stop the Uchiha from doing a Coup d'?tat.
Anko(Thinking): Impossible!
Kabuto: YOU DIDN'T EVEN KILL ANY OF THEM IT WAS ALL MADARA'S DOING! KUKUKU!!!
Itachi: !
Sasuke: !?
Anko(Thinking): I can't believe this...everything about Itachi...was a lie?
Kabuto: Now hurry up Itachi...will you give up your life for your brother, or give up his life from the world? It's your choice, kukuku.

End Text: An impossible decision.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> He still has another jutsu up his sleeve. Using it probably marks the beginning of the end for him, though.


 
What jutsu is that?



BringerOfChaos said:


> *@Kakashi_Love*
> 
> Latest chapter cover page indicates that all three fights are separate. It even says
> 
> ...


 
Kishi likes to troll, especially on cover pages!


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> What jutsu is that?



It hasn't been revealed yet. It's a jutsu, along with Edo Tensei, that makes him invincible.


----------



## calimike (Mar 15, 2012)

I predict Kabuto freed Oro from Itachi's seal  Kabuto-Oro vs Uchihas Bro 

Rock Lee will have a special chapter (with color page) in Sh?nen Jump 17.


----------



## Klue (Mar 15, 2012)

Freeing Orochimaru and stealing his power would skyrocket Kabuto's awesome factor one billion fold.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2012)

we see some of naruto, more of the kages vs madara and his clones, and sasuke and itachi vs kabuto, maybe kabuto summons zombies from the uchiha clan and other unseen kages.


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2012)

That's a lot for one chapter, bro.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 16, 2012)

Probably mostly focused on Kabuto vs. the Uchiha bros with Kabuto gaining the upper hand in start. I'm thinking Itachi tries to go on with his plan and use Tsukuyomi on Kabuto, but Kabuto counters it somehow. We'll probably have some updates on Kages vs. Madara fight as well since it seems that these two fights will be shown at the same time. Naruto vs. Tobi will be shown on it's own since it's after all the main character's big fight.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 16, 2012)

I predict this for Sasuke:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AMItRIx3eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm hoping Kabuto uses some different jutsus instead of just hiding behind legends of the past.


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2012)

If Kabuto is going to continue "hiding behind legends of the past", at least summon the remaining Kages.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 16, 2012)

Kabuto summons Uchihas greatest fear:[sp]women. :ho[/sp]


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 16, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Kabuto summons Uchihas greatest fear:[sp]women. :ho[/sp]



Don't you mean rocks?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 16, 2012)

Kabuto summons Konan, no Izanagi? Then GG Uchihas.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 16, 2012)

I want Kabuto to summon Konan,Kisame,Jiraiya,Shisui,and Izuna


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 16, 2012)

He will summon fucking Jashin


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 16, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Don't you mean rocks?


Oh yeah that too.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 16, 2012)

In such a hopeless situation, I can predict that Tsunade will sacrifice her life to defeat the Edo Madara. After that Naruto could become Hokage, given how much he has done in the war.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 16, 2012)

Guys I found this.

決定を枯れる。燃えるような影の犠牲。


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Guys I found this.
> 
> 決定を枯れる。燃えるような影の犠牲。



Good for you bro, that shit fake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 16, 2012)

I predict that Kabuto will use a Snake Genjutsu technique that makes the target do the exact opposite of what they want to do. Since snakes work like that.


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2012)

I predict that you're prediction will be totally off the mark, and no snake-genjutsus will ensue. 

lol, snake-illusion.


----------



## titantron91 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kabuto gets genjutsu raped. Kabuto cries why Uchihas always rape snakes (Oro/Kabuto). Kabuto proceeds to cancel Edo Tensei after getting demoralized like a byotch. Madara didn't get unsummoned because he already broke away from Madara's control.

Itachi uses a seal that traps Kabuto's soul in eternal pain and agony.


----------



## Klue (Mar 16, 2012)

YouTube Anime/Manga review King, KingOfLighting, brings up an excellent point: "Maybe Itachi's fall to Kabuto's hands is foreshadowed within the opening page of this week's chapter - the dead crow might be an indication.


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zah-RyFL0I&feature=plcp&context=C4ca809aVDvjVQa1PpcFMI-F2JJN6g5m3hzo3YeKs8oCD0BXotzdo%3D[/YOUTUBE]




Apparently, NF doesn't allow you to leave a space between the final character of an URL link and the YouTube end tag.


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 16, 2012)

Naruto 579: Thunder and Lightening 

:sanji


----------



## Fay (Mar 17, 2012)

I predict flashy Uchiha bros :ho


----------



## Lovely (Mar 17, 2012)

The preview should be on this, but the words are too small. :/


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 17, 2012)

Fay said:


> I predict flashy Uchiha bros :ho


wtf?


----------



## WT (Mar 17, 2012)

*The Battles Intensify*

Kabuto: Kukuku Well, my luck has finally begin to shine. I guess its time I summoned them ...

Itachi: ?!?!

*Kabuto performs Edo Tensei and two Edo Tensei appear*

Sasuke: Mother, Father ?!!

Itachi: ....  I knew this would happen. You are planning to use Mother and Father to distract Sasuke, I won't let that happen.

Mikoto: Sasuke kun ... Yo...You've Grown ... 
Fuguku: Sasuke ... there's something I've always wanted to tell you ..

Sasuke: I've grown strong Dad, you would be proud of me.

Kabuto: Kuku

*Kabuto summons Manda V2*

Itachi: ?!

*Sasuke is fixated on the parents*

Fuguku: Itachi, are you ... dead?

Itachi: ... 

Mikoto: What happened?

Sasuke: I KILLED HIM !!

Mikoto/Fuguku: You did that?!?! To defeat Itachi, you ...

*Sasuke activates EMS*

Mikoto/Fuguku/Itachi/Kabuto: ?!?!

Sasuke: SO WHAT DO YOU THINK OF ME NOW FATHER?

Fuguku/Mikoto: ?!!?

Mikoto: Sasuke kun, you were so innocent, you have become such a villian.

Fuguku: Do you know what happened that night?

Sasuke: Tell me everything!

*Meanwhile, Manda V2 blurts out poisen directed towards Itachi. Itachi jumps away only to be stabbed by a Kabuto clone emerging from the Shadows*

Itachi: ?!! Impossible, why could I not see that with my eyes?

Kabuto: That clone is chakraless. Its undetectable!

Itachi: ?!

Kabuto: Itachi, I planned for all of this kukukuku. The kunai I have just stabbed you with contains a poisen which stops the chakra flow towards a body. Since the Edo Tensei is powered by Natural energy surrounding them, you can absorb none of that now! Kukuku

Itachi: So that's the real weakness ...

Kabuto: Its simple really. This was the only way for me to stop you. As you see, you are out of my control and thus I do not have a direct link with you. It is a result of that, that I have to deactivate you manually. With the others, I simply perform *this* handseal and their bodies immediatly stop taking in Natural energy and thus they begin to wither away ... kukukuku 

*Itachi begins to fall and is unable to move, meanwhile, Sasuke has been seperated and is speaking to Fuguku and Mikoto*

Fuguku: The Uchiha have been the dogs of the Senju ever since the start. As the head of the clan, I wanted to change all of this. It was thus that I invested so much time in Itachi. I really thought he was going to carry this clan forward.

Sasuke/Mikoto: ...

Fuguku: My intial ambitions were to have Itachi become Hokage!

Sasuke: ?!

Fuguku: By becoming Hokage, our name would have been uplifted. The Uchiha would be considered the greatest and would be considered equal to the Senju. However, a man by the name of Uchiha Shisui was the ruin of all of this.

Sasuke: ?!

Fuguku: Shisui was kind and a generous Shinobi. He wanted to the Uchiha to live prosperously with the village. His intentions were my own. However, he began to change. 

Sasuke: ??

Fuguku: We realized that he was being controlled and it was through him that the Uchiha clan were controlled as well - It was the masked man with the Sharingan.

Sasuke:!?!!

Fuguku: A mass manipulator taking advantage of the hatred within human beings. He controlled us and made us think that war was the only option, that Uchiha was superior to all else and that everything else was destined to be our slaves. Itachi was the only one left uncontrolled. Upon death I realize that he approached Itachi. He had bigger plans. It was all an illusion. He did not care about the Uchiha at all. He wanted our eyes. He approached Itachi and offered him the change to kill all the Uchiha. In turn, the pride of the Uchiha would be spared and he would benefit from obtaining our eyes. A shinobi must make decisions. Itachi sacrificed the Uchiha for our legacy but it seems he was unable to kill you.

Sasuke: ...

Fuguku: Sasuke, I said that there was something I wanted to tell you at the start.

Sasuke: ....

Fuguku: I'm proud of you son .... 

Sasuke: ?!!

Fuguku: You must restore our honor! 

Mikoto/Sasuke: ...

Scene swites to Kabuto/Itachi:

Kabuto: Its all over for you Uchiha Itachi. Kukuku

Itachi: ...

Itachi: No. Its over for you.

Kabuto: ?!?! What's going on ...

Scenary begins to shake. Sasuke falls to ground unconcious. 

Kabuto: ?!?!?!

Itachi: You were under my genjutsu for the entire time as was Sasuke. 

Kabuto: ??!!!

Itachi: I knew that you were planning on summoning Mother and Father. However, before you did so, I placed you under a genjutsu. I played out the scenario of you summoning them. I then played a scenario of me and Sasuke getting seperated. You couldn't even tell you were under an illusion. You have also told me how to stop Edo Tensei. To stop the natural energy absorption.

Kabuto: You bastard! ...

Itachi/Kabuto: !!!!

Orochimaru is behind Itachi smiling devilishly. 

Orochimaru: Finally, I'm free .... 

END

............................................


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 17, 2012)

i predict one group of five madara clones using the 5 basic elemental releases.


----------



## Jakeirako (Mar 17, 2012)

Chapter 579 starts out with the Uchiha brothers and Kabuto where Kabuto summons Manda 2.0 or just more little snakes. Then we get more talking or Kabuto doing a move with the brothers dodging it and doing a counter-attack. After some more panels we jump to the kages who are trying to hold their own and maybe another possible flashback from Oonoki about the will or from somebody else to build up tension for the next chapter.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 17, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Naruto 579: Thunder and Lightening


I'm not sure people will appreciate seeing that:

lightening (plural lightenings)
(medicine) The sensation caused by the descent of the uterus into the pelvic cavity before the onset of labour
(nautical) The removal of cargo (especially crude oil) from a vessel in order to reduce its draft
And I think it may still be too soon for Sasuke and Karin's lovechild.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 18, 2012)

I predict Hinata 



Lovely said:


> The preview should be on this, but the words are too small. :/


This page is about this week chapter. But, Monday (Sunday night in USA), this same link will be updated, so we will have next chapter preview. 

In next Shonen Jump - besides Naruto being the Lead CP - Rock Lee's manga will have a special chapter (and color pages too). 

So, I wonder what cover will Kishi draw? Uchiha brothers, Naruto's new mode (please, Kishi, pleeeeeeeeeeease ) or something related to the new Rock Lee's anime?


----------



## Klue (Mar 18, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> *The Battles Intensify*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How in Rikudou's sweet name did Orochimaru free himself?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 18, 2012)

wonder what the color page will be probably the madaras


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 18, 2012)

Kabuto summons Konan, GG.


----------



## Opuni (Mar 18, 2012)

uchiha can be overrated sometimes but i have to say no matter what power kabuto has gained, fighting two of the hardest uchiha to ever grace the ninja world is pushing it, it does not even matter that they tell him their plan, it WILL HAPPEN, i see kabuto lasting no more than two chapters, i predict quadruple layered genjutsu making the whole battle a genjutsu


----------



## Lovely (Mar 18, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict Hinata
> 
> 
> This page is about this week chapter. But, Monday (Sunday night in USA), this same link will be updated, so we will have next chapter preview.
> ...



I see. Thanks for telling me. 

I think the cover will be on Itachi and Sasuke. Its one of the more obvious choices, anyway.


----------



## WT (Mar 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> How in Rikudou's sweet name did Orochimaru free himself?



Oh well, since I won't write another one, I was planning on Itachi using something I call a nested Genjutsu, i.e. a genjutsu within another genjutsu. Only Itachi is capable of using such a thing. The whole Orochimaru thing was a secondry Genjutsu placed by Itachi to defeat Kabuto as Kabuto has something up his sleeve currently which Itachi realized from the start -its like some crazy inception shit.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Mar 18, 2012)

* Chapter 579: Kabuto's Limit *
Itachi uses Tsukuyomi to make Kabuto cancel ET. Kabuto then reveals that Edo Madara cannot be un-summoned.Kabuto gets overwhelmed by the Uchiha bros.
Kabuto tells Madara about Itachi and how he killed the Uchiha Clan (except Sasuke) on Konoha's orders through Muu. Then Kabuto summons Madara to him.
The Kages overhear this and rush to Mountain's Graveyard.

* Chapter 580: The Truth Beneath the Lies *
Madara accuses Itachi of betraying his own kin. Itachi tells Madara that they would have done the same to him, just like how they abandoned Madara.
The 5 kage reach the spot.
Itachi reveals the details of the Massacre (in a true Kishi-flashback fashion )

Edit:
Orochimaru gets released, only to get one-panelled again


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope a full chapter of Sasuke/Itachi vs Kabuto.
We already saw Tobi vs Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Gay and Madara vs Kages for a good amount of time.

Let's focus a little in the Uchiha brothers before move again.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 18, 2012)

"Though the snake dreams of soaring through the sky, it is forever doomed to crawl on it's belly.

But you'll get your chance to fly, snake... in the talons of a hawk."


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 18, 2012)

I predict we will get to see some Naruto/Kakashi/Gai/Bee vs Tobi. 


​


----------



## Seph (Mar 18, 2012)

Itachi seals Kabuto, then after talking to Sasuke he seals him as well.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 18, 2012)

I cant predict much but the next chapter will be awesome. But i guess we will see Tobi again. Maybe with some limbs lost.


----------



## takL (Mar 18, 2012)

i come to think that tukuyomi/genjutsu doesnt work on kabuto. 
if it did he wouldnt have helped tobi's war to cast genjutsu on everyone including himself or told tobi that a genjutsu could force him to cancel edo.


----------



## Klue (Mar 18, 2012)

takL said:


> i come to think that tukuyomi/genjutsu doesnt work on kabuto.
> if it did he wouldnt have helped tobi's war to cast genjutsu on everyone including himself or told tobi that a genjutsu could force him to cancel edo.



Maybe it's a trap.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 18, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Naruto 579: Thunder and Lightening
> 
> :sanji





do it



Luiz said:


> "Though the snake dreams of soaring through the sky, it is forever doomed to crawl on it's belly.
> 
> But you'll get your chance to fly, snake... in the talons of a hawk."



that's just how it is. snakes cant beat hawks


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 18, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I'm not sure people will appreciate seeing that:
> 
> lightening (plural lightenings)
> (medicine) The sensation caused by the descent of the uterus into the pelvic cavity before the onset of labour
> ...





Wtf

The Sauce only gets dick

:sanji




T-Bag said:


> do it



I intend to release a full spoiler this week not like last week where I released only 1/3 of the spoilage 

Naruto 579: Thunder and Lightning 

:sanji


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 18, 2012)

I predict some light foreplay (from sasuke) and then a full powered DP'ing on kabuto by the uchiha bros.

Whichever uchiha is working on kabuto's rear end will do ass to mouth with the snake, too.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 18, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> that's just how it is. snakes cant beat hawks



depends on the size of the snake.
hawk's are like bully's only pick on someone smaller/weaker than them.
kabuto in this case = anakonda 
(if you know what i mean)


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 18, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> depends on the size of the snake.
> hawk's are like bully's only pick on someone smaller/weaker than them.
> kabuto in this case = anakonda
> (if you know what i mean)



I don't know man, when Kabuto transformed into a snake he was much smaller than Orochimaru in white snake form. 

[SP]


[/SP]


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 18, 2012)

579: Last of the Uchiha

Kabuto: I said I'm glad you came here, Sasuke-kun. Do you want to know why?
Sasuke: I don't care.
Kabuto: I'm going to tell you anyway. Sasuke-kun, you are not the last of the Uchiha.
Sasuke: ?!?
Kabuto: Don't be so surprised, Sasuke. In fact the Uchiha are very much alive.
Itachi: Stop bluffing. I killed them myself.
Kabuto: Did you? I thought you had help.
Itachi: ...
Kabuto: Did you know Itachi that the man you know as Uchiha Madara never harmed someone of his own clan? // In fact, all he did was steal their souls and place them inside himself, leaving nothing but corpses behind.
Sasuke: And why are you telling me this now?? The Uchiha are dead! All because of the Konoha elders!!
Kabuto: Heheheh. My dear Sasuke-kun. I'm telling you now because what Madara has been waiting for is none other than _you_.

Scene switch to Tobi.
Tobi: I'll see you later, little children.
Tobi vanishes from view.

Scene switch to Kabuto.
Tobi appears.
Tobi: Are they ready Kabuto?
Kabuto: They have been ready for a few hours... Tobi.
Tobi: Very well. Set plan 'B' into action now.
Itachi: What are you planning now, Madara?
Tobi: Oh? So you are here too, Itachi. I wonder how you regained control of yourself. // Never mind. Did you know that my name is not Madara?
Itachi: What?
Tobi: That's right, I fooled you the entire time. And just as I predicted, you lead Sasuke right into my trap. // Activate it NOW, Kabuto!!
Kabuto: You wish is my command, Tobi.
Kabuto makes a handseal.
Suddenly hundred of Uchiha appear out of nowhere. All of them have the EMS.
Tobi: Behold! The Uchiha clan! And they think that Uchiha Itachi killed them all! Oh, the irony.
Fugaku and Mikoto stand out from the crowd.
Fugaku: Why, Itachi? Why did you kill us.
Itachi: Because you were planning a coup.
Fugaku is confused.
Fugaku: There was never any coup. What are you talking about?
Mikoto:There must be a reason, dear. // Itachi, who were you hanging around before... before you killed us all?
He is silent as he realizes what happened.
Itachi: It was that man over there.
Tobi: Who, me? Whatever did I do?
Itachi: I should have seen this... Madara... you genjutsu'd me. You bastard, you're going to pay for this.
Tobi: I think this is the point where I take my leave.
Tobi disappears.
Kabuto: What do you think now, Sasuke-kun? Are you ready to massacre Konoha now?
Sasuke is silent.
Mikoto: Wait... Itachi... did you say he was Uchiha Madara?
Itachi: That's what I knew him by. Apparently he was fooling me.
Fugaku: Uchiha Madara died ages ago, son. I thought you knew that.
Itachi. I was lied to.
Sasuke: Just as you lied to me! Nii-san, what did you do??
Kabuto: I'd like to interject just a little... // That man, whom you call Madara... he goes by the name of Tobi... Although I am sure that is not his real name.
Itachi: Who is he?
Kabuto: My dear Itachi. If I knew, would I still be here talking to you?

Scene switch to Naruto.
Shikamaru arrives.
Shikamaru: Naruto! What happened?
Kakashi steps in front of Naruto.
Kakashi: I'll answer. Shikamaru, we just fought six Edo jinchuuriki and survived.
Naruto: That's right! And I wouldn't be able to do it without my good friend, Kurama!
Kakashi: Kurama? Who is Kurama?
Naruto: Don't tell me, Kakashi-sensei, that you don't know the name of the nine-tails?
Kakashi: !!!
The rest of the Konoha 11 arrive.
Shikamaru: Well this is an interesting development. No one to my knowledge has befriended the kyuubi before.
Naruto grins.
Naruto: Not except for Rikudou Sennin!
Hinata: Rikudou Sennin... my father talked about him... he's the origin of the three great doujutsu. Naruto-kun...
Naruto: We can talk about this later! Hey, Shikamaru, do you know what's happening to Tsunade baa-chan?
Shikamaru: She is still fighting the real Uchiha Madara.

Scene switch to Kages.
Madara: That didn't take long. I thought you kages would have put up more of a fight.
The kages are lying on the ground, bloodied and near death.
Madara gives them a harsh stare.
Madara: You should have known not to fight me. Me, who has the power of the Sage of Six Paths flowing through his veins!
Madara raises a hand in the air, his fist clenched.
Madara: Prepare yourselves.
Another Meteor falls from the sky!
Madara: Your game is over.

Next chap: Death awaits them!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 18, 2012)

i predict tsukuyomi failing, and EMS surprising kabuto and itachi.


----------



## Klue (Mar 18, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even a meteorite isn't exciting the second time around, Golden Circle.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 18, 2012)

madara will use eternal darkness .




btw, its so surreal that i will be seeing itachi and sasuke team up for the first time...im a huge sasuke and itachi fan so its pretty bizarre, it didnt sink in, its like a dream becoming true.


----------



## Mister (Mar 18, 2012)

Kabuto's base form may have the benefits of Orochimaru's White Snake mode. That's my prediction; cutting all those ass-snakes may have the same effect as cutting the snakes Orochimaru spawns in his White Snake form.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Even a meteorite isn't exciting the second time around, Golden Circle.


My original idea was something like Kirin and so I ran with it. Although he probably should just Amaterasu them all and get it over-with.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 18, 2012)

madara will just summon a pimp throne, sit and watch the kages struggle against his clones 


he might ask mei or tsunade a sammich in the process by offering to not use one of the 5 clones as a trade.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 18, 2012)

anyone know what the preview said?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 18, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> anyone know what the preview said?


I would suggest checking the convo thread. It usually gets posted there.

The preview could something like Sasuke or Itachi gets sealed or something like that, but maybe my hopes are too high again.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara will just summon a pimp throne, sit and watch the kages struggle against his clones
> 
> 
> he might ask mei or tsunade a sammich in the process by offering to not use one of the 5 clones as a trade.



He might summon one more clone and play chess to entertain himself until the fight is over.


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> He might summon one more clone and play chess to entertain himself until the fight is over.



chess is not entertaining believe me!


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 18, 2012)

Kabuto turns the tide after a few pages. Cut. ​Transition. 

The Kages work around Mokubunshins. Cut. ​Transition.

Tobi battles Naruoto/Bee, reveals major power or information. Cliffhanger.​
End Chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 18, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> depends on the size of the snake.
> hawk's are like bully's only pick on someone smaller/weaker than them.
> kabuto in this case = anakonda
> (if you know what i mean)


----------



## Bringer (Mar 18, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> madara will just summon a pimp throne, sit and watch the kages struggle against his clones
> 
> 
> he might ask mei or tsunade a sammich in the process by offering to not use one of the 5 clones as a trade.




And when Tsunade makes a him a sandwich he says

"Your sammich is nothing compared to Hashiramas."


----------



## auem (Mar 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> He might summon one more clone and play chess to entertain himself until the fight is over.



madara playing chess...!!!!..:rofl

all i can think of -madara gazing at the opponent pieces sternly and shouting "obey,obey,OBEY!....@X*#.Damn!...amaterasu.."

it won't change even if opponent is his own clone..


anyway my prediction remain same as last week....kabuto edo summoning uchiha fugaku an co......


----------



## Nail (Mar 19, 2012)

579: Thunder and Lightning

Kabuto: Kukuku, Orochimaru once feared your Mangekyō Sharingan, Itachi...
Itachi: Orochimaru wasn't a cautious ninja, but even prideful snakes learn their place...
Kabuto: !!!?
Itachi: Within the talons of a hawk.
Kabuto: What a marvelous dimension...
Itachi: I control everything in this realm... time, space - everything; I am omnipotent here. 
Itachi: I going to repeatedly cut out your tongue with this kunai now.
Kabuto: AGH! Buuh you id ot asch!
Itachi: I'll stop every 2 hours and see if you feel like talking.
Kabuto: WAIT! I'LL TELL YOU!
Itachi: In two hours...
Kabuto: AGHHH!

Madara: I never imagined the future to be full of tedious weaklings.
Tsunade: We stand upon the shoulders of our ancestors... we have risen above their strength!
Madara: No... the first Raikage, Mizukage, Kazekage, and Tsuchikage were... more...
Tsunade: !?
Madara: Kukuku, Hashirama and myself actually had fun dancing with them...
Ōnoki: It's a sad thing to see an old man underestimate the power of youth...
Madara: !!!!? FAST!
Gai: Gedō Mazō and the masked man have been off paneled by me. You're next.
Madara: You have a magnificent smile, warrior... it reminds me of Hashirama...
Madara: I'm going to enjoy wiping it off your face.
Tsunade: Gai! He's too strong! Where is Naruto?
Gai: He died. They're all dead. But don't worry... because of their sacrifice, I ascended... 
Kages: !??
Gai: I've discovered the 9th Gate.
Madara: !!??
Gai: Observe... AHHH! AHHHHH! 
Madara: What? Blonde hair... green eyes... what a beast.
Gai: Behold... the power of youth!

Kabuto: FUUUCKK! How long has it been!
Itachi: You've experienced four minutes of repeated tongue-cutting.
Kabuto: SHIT! Really?
Itachi: Time really drags when you're being tortured, I hear.
Kabuto: AGGGHHH!

Naruto: Sasuke...
Itachi: !?
Sasuke: !?
Sasuke: Naruto? What?
Naruto: I'm sorry, Sasuke.
Sasuke: Why are you... what are you? A ghost?
Naruto: Haha, no. Well, sort of.
Sasuke: !!??
Naruto: I am one with the force now.
Itachi: Ah, because of you were in perfect harmony with natural energy.
Naruto: Yes, okay, fuck, Itachi, can you ever shut up and let me know something?
Itachi: Sorry.
Naruto: Whatever. Yes, Sasuke, I was one with the force in death, so I'm here now.
Sasuke: Why?
Naruto: To help you.
Sasuke: With Kabuto? He's been defeated by Tsukuyomi. He can't even move.
Naruto: Oh. 
Sasuke: Yeah...
Naruto: Well, I'll catch you later.

Mei: He can fly too!
Tsunade: Yes, it's a power of the Rinnegan...
Madara: IZZZZ! AAAAAH! NAAAA! MAAAAII!
Raikage: Look at the size of that jutsu! What is it? 
Gaara: It appears to be a sphere of darkness...
Madara: Kukuku, impressed? With this, I can destroy all creation.
Gai: ... the power of your eyes is great... a true gift of genius...
Madara: Kukukuku, I am a descendent of the original sage...
Madara: And now... I can undo his mistake... and purify this pitiful existence.
Gai: No.
Madara: HAHAHA! Die now, knowing that my body can survive in space!
Gai: KAAAA! MAAAAI! HAAAA! MAAAAI! HAAAA!
Madara: !!!!? What?
Gai: DIE, MADARA!
Madara: IMPOSSIBLE! WHERE COULD THIS POWER BE COMING FROM?
Gai: You'll never hurt my friends as long as I'm here.
Madara: ahhh... friendship... well, Hashi... it seems you were right in the end...
Madara: My body is disintegrating... I wonder if I'll go where he goes...
Naruto: I'm here to help!
Gai: Whoa! Naruto! What are you? A ghost!?
Naruto: No, haha. I'm part of the force! Believe it!
Gai: Well, I finished Madara, so...
Naruto: Wow, Gai! You've really proven that hard work can surpass Namikaze and Uchiha genes!
Gai: Heh.
Mei: His smile really is magnificent...

Kabuto: Thank god it's over...
Itachi: Now, I'll control you to undo Edo Tensei.
Kabuto: It's okay. I'll just undo it. 
Itachi: Wow, that's really nice of you.
Kabuto: Yeah, well.
Itachi: Is there any way I can make up to you?
Kabuto: No, the only person I've ever loved has been taken from me.
Itachi: ...
Kabuto: And only now do I realize that hollow ambition is no substitute... for love.
Itachi: I think I can help...
Kabuto: !!!??
Itachi: this is the sword of Totsuka. With it, you will be sealed in a genjutsu of eternal bliss.
Kabuto: ... it won't be bliss for me...
Itachi: Orochimaru will be there.
Kabuto: ... Thank you, Itachi. I love you.
Sasuke: Shit, Itachi. He didn't undo Edo Tensei.
Itachi: Oh, fuck.
Sasuke: No, it's better this way. Now you can stay here forever, with me.
Itachi: Yeah, okay. Lets go find ghost-Naruto and get some ramen.
Sasuke: BELIEVE IT!

Ramen Guy: I always knew you would get here one day, son. You're a superguy now.
Gai: Yes, father. I wouldn't have made it without you believing in me.
Itachi: Gai?
Gai: Itachi!? Sasuke!? If you've come to hurt Konoha, then prepare to be...
Naruto: No! Gai, it's okay. They defeated Kabuto, Konoha's last enemy.
Gai: Haha, nice! Well have some ramen, on me! Dad, take a seat too, please!
Ramen Guy: Well, I don't know...
Gai: We're celebrating!
Ramen Guy: Haha, okay.
Gai: Hey, Naruto, could you get Kakashi here too?
Naruto: No... he wasn't one with the force, like me. Only sages can do it.
Gai: Ah, shoot. I'm sure he's happy though... wherever he is...

Kakashi: Obito...
Obito: Yes?
Kakashi: You were the masked man...
Obito: Yes.
Kakashi: Why?
Obito: Because fuck rocks.

Gai: Hey, what about Jiraiya, Naruto?
Naruto: No, Jiraiya-sensei wasn't a perfect sage, like me.
Sasuke: But wasn't he like 50?
Naruto: Yeah, but he was a strong ninja still.
Gai: Who'd he beat again?
Naruto: err, I don't know. I only ever saw him fight armless Orochimaru.
Naruto: Oh, and me in the Yonbi state.
Sasuke: So why do you think he's strong?
Naruto: Dude, he could summon Gambabuta.
Gai: who did he beat?
Naruto: Well, nobody, technically.
Sasuke: So why is Jiraiya strong?
Naruto: Because of Yomi Numa!
Gai: lol, Naruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> He might summon one more clone and play chess to entertain himself until the fight is over.



He'd probably spend the whole time complaining about how the other Madara wasn't Hashirama. 

There should be a Madara popcorn.gif.


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2012)

i just want to see itachi and sasuke vs kabuto start 
already. its getting annoying 

its still better than most of the "tnj kyuubi chapters" but come on kishi!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> i just want to see itachi and sasuke vs kabuto start
> already. its getting annoying
> 
> its still better than most of the "tnj kyuubi chapters" but come on kishi!!!!!!


next chapter's side note:

sasuke and itachi finally take their first step in their team up move!


----------



## Bringer (Mar 19, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Kabuto turns the tide after a few pages. Cut. ​Transition.
> 
> The Kages work around Mokubunshins. Cut. ​Transition.
> 
> ...




I would not mind if this happened. Except the ending and the beginning 

Only want Kage fight.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2012)

hope next chapter we go back to naruto or mostly kages the uchiha brothers are boring


----------



## Bonney (Mar 19, 2012)

Hopefully we either see plenty of the Uchiha bros and Kabuto. I want to see the EMS extent of power, and Kabuto's powers. Not that I don't like the other fights.


----------



## andrea (Mar 19, 2012)

Kishi's gonna offpanel either the Madara fight or the Uchiha brothers' fight (for the next few chapters at least). My money's on the former. No way he's showing two fights at the same time.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 19, 2012)

V2 Manda busts a Susano'o.

Believe it.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 19, 2012)

Nail said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why can't we have more predictions like this one.  

Everyone should read it!!! Read all of it!!!


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 19, 2012)

Nail said:


> [sp=579: Thunder and Lightning]
> Kabuto: Kukuku, Orochimaru once feared your Mangekyō Sharingan, Itachi...
> Itachi: Orochimaru wasn't a cautious ninja, but even prideful snakes learn their place...
> Kabuto: !!!?
> ...



what i understood from this spoilers!

1. kabuto is choking somehow?
2. itachi mind raping kabuto?
3.madara is choking as well?
4.gai turning in to super saiyan and of paneling gedo mazo?
5.guy Skipping through 8th and developing the 9th gate * miracle*
6. I've already seen the exact copy of this spoiler at 
narutoverse or manga spoilers. not to sure on this one, but i definitely saw it!!!


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 19, 2012)

Nail said:


> [sp]579: Thunder and Lightning
> 
> Kabuto: Kukuku, Orochimaru once feared your Mangekyō Sharingan, Itachi...
> Itachi: Orochimaru wasn't a cautious ninja, but even prideful snakes learn their place...
> ...



DID YOU STEAL MY TITLE?! 

Now its personal :sanji

Plus too much Gai wanking


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 19, 2012)

I've heard we are gonna get some lead color pages. Looking forward to them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 19, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I've heard we are gonna get some lead color pages. Looking forward to them.


im expecting itachi and sasuke, or finally one of edo madara 

any of the two options will be awesome.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 19, 2012)

I dont think Kabuto is going to use that justsu just yet. Hehehehe, I cant wait to see more Madara! If this is just him playing around, I cant wait to see him get serious.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 19, 2012)

579: The Hawk and the Crow VS The Serpent!! 

Kabuto's confidence! What cards will he play against the Uchiha brothers!? 

Kabuto: Snake-Style: Hell Breath Technique!! 
Kabuto's snakes spray purple flames. 
Itachi: Water Release: Water Encampment Wall!! 
The flames doused. Kabuto is gone. 
Sasuke: Where did that bastard go!?!? 
Kabuto: Sasuke-kun... 
Kabuto appears behind Sasuke and completely binds him. 
Itachi: Sasuke!! 
Sasuke: Blaze Release: Kagutsuchi!!  
Kabuto is engulfed by the flames but escapes damage by shedding his skin. 
Kabuto: The Blaze Release huh? Made by both the Fire and Yin elements; interesting...
Itachi tries to grab Kabuto with his Susanoo hand but Kabuto grabs one of the fingers. 
Itachi: !? 
Kabuto: Kukuku 
Kabuto slams Itachi to the ground. 
Itachi: What strength! Just like Tsunade's! 
Sasuke runs towards Kabuto with his Chidori Sharp Spear. Kabuto dodges each slash. 
Sasuke: Hold still!! 
Kabuto: Silly Sasuke-kun, snakes aren't the ones to stay still.  
Itachi: Remember Sasuke! We need him alive!! 
Sasuke: I'm aware of that! 
Kabuto bumps into a wall behind him. 
Kabuto: !? 
Sasuke stabs on the left side of his chest. 
Sasuke: Chidori Bind!! 
Kabuto is wrapped all over by Sasuke's Chidori Bind. 
Sasuke: Hmph. And you're supposed to succeed Orochimaru? What a joke. 
Itachi: Good job Sasuke. Now let me use Tsukuyomi on him. 
Kabuto: Kukuku 
Sasuke: What's so funny? 
Kabuto: Poison Mist Clone... 
Sasuke and Itachi: !? 
The pinned Kabuto bursts into a poisonous mist. 
Itachi: What the hell!? 
Sasuke and Itachi's eyes become normal. 
Kabuto: A special poison I developed to neutralize the Sharingan and Mangekyo Sharingan. Let's see you take me on with your special eyes. 
Sasuke: Damn...! 
Scene shifts to Naruto and co. against Tobi. Naruto is in Sage Mode and is making a Rasen-Shuriken. Kakashi adds lightning to the Rasen-Shuriken. 
Kakashi: Go! 
Naruto: Naruto and Kakashi Combination: Rasen-Shuriken Storm!! 
Gedo Mazo sucks up the Rasen-Shuriken. 
Naruto: !? 
Tobi: Useless. 
Naruto: Hehehe.  
Tobi: !? 
Gedo Mazo is electrified and starts cracking. 
Tobi has an enraged look in his eyes. 
Tobi: Uzumaki Naruto!! 

The masked man enraged!!  

Chapter ends 

580: Reinforcements Arrive!!

Kabuto has the advantage! What next!?!?  

Kabuto is holding the Uchiha brothers with his snakes.  
Kabuto: With my studies and Orochimaru-sama's powers, you two couldn't stand a chance against me. Well looks like Allied Shinobi Forces have been dealt with and Madara eliminated the 5 Kage. Guess it's time to undo Edo Tensei... 
Kabuto begins the hand seals. 
Kabuto: Hmph. You think you got me Itachi? 
Kabuto looks up at the sky and there is a large MS eye.  
Itachi: Impossible!?!? 
Kabuto was in Itachi's Tsukuyomi. 
Kabuto: I've been playing with you. 
Sasuke: (thinking) Itachi's Tsukuyomi didn't work? How could he have known!?!? 
Itachi gets up from the ground. 
Itachi: I guess we have to weaken you to get Tsukuyomi to work. 
Kabuto: Bring it. 
Scene shifts to Naruto and co. against Tobi. 
Sakura: Naruto!!
The reinforcements arrive.  
Naruto: Sakura-chan!! 
Guy: Finally. 
Chouji: Oh crap, it's that statue creature again!! But it looks weakened.  
Tobi: ... 
Fodder nin 1: It's the Gedo Mazo!! So it does exist... 
Fodder nin 2: We're screwed! 
Naruto: No we're not. If we all work together, we can put an end to this war and finally achieve peace. Who's with me? 
Allied Shinobi Forces: YEAH!!! 
Tobi has a flashback of what Konan said to him. 
Tobi: Uzumaki Naruto, is he really worth it? 
Konan: ...He is the light. That's why we all... have the flower of hope. 
Konan: Yahiko! Nagato! Their will has not disappeared. I, too put my faith in Naruto! This time... he will be the bridge to peace. 
Flashback ends. 
Tobi laughs maniacally. 
Tobi: Fools! All of you are fools!! Go Gedo Mazo! Kill them all!!! 
Gedo Mazo starts attacking the forces. 
Killer Bee: The only that's a fool is you ya fool!
Naruto: Let's go!! Summoning Technique! 
Gamakichi is summoned. He is as big as Gamabunta. 
Gamakichi: Wow! Some party you got going on Naruto!! 
Naruto: Let's go Gamakichi!! 
Gamakichi: What!? No catching up? Alright whatever. 
Scene shifts to the Kage vs the Madara wood clones. They aren't doing well. 
Scene shifts again to Tobi's hideout, down to where Yamato and the Hashirama clone are. The clone opens its eyes! 

Return of the First!?!? 

Chapter ends


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 19, 2012)

Naruto and Gamakichi vs Tobi and Gedo Mazo.

Best.Fight.Ever


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 19, 2012)

> making a Rasen-Shuriken. Kakashi adds lightning to the Rasen-Shuriken.
> Kakashi: Go!
> Naruto: Naruto and Kakashi Combination: Rasen-Shuriken Storm!!



You fool! you forgot about Gai adding his youth!


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im expecting itachi and sasuke, or finally one of edo madara
> 
> any of the two options will be awesome.


It will be another Naruto page


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 20, 2012)

Probably going to be mainly Itachi/Sasuke and Kabuto with a little Kage Vs. Madara. Naruto and Tobi is likely on hold due to the fact it had more development prior.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 20, 2012)

i predict this next chapter will contain 90% itachi/sasuke vs kabuto.

This is because naruto/tobi fight is done in all intents and purpose.

kage fight is done also.

dont think theres anything fun seeing 5 kages being raped by clones if anything their will be snippets.

reminds me how jiraiya was playing with the rain kids.

to make the fight worthwhile against kabuto, kabuto needs something to fight against a instantaneously tsukiyomi and itachi finger genjutsu and shit so, i agree with others sentiments that the resurrection of some uchiha's will take place this chapter.

in long term predictions i think this is the part of the manga where sasuke will turn relatively good again and itachi last words will be to take care of the brother that is alive.

i think this will be the save naruto arc as both him and bee are captured. gonna be hard to seal both as madara and zetsu are the only ones left.


----------



## Jad (Mar 20, 2012)

Nail said:


> 579: Thunder and Lightning
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I starting reading this, and when I got to the middle part, I was like, "What the, this isn't a serious prediction................
................
.............
...........
.......
It's just factual truth :/


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 20, 2012)

I wanna see Raikage die, Kabuto rocking, Mei Rocking, Suigetsu, Jugo and Karin.
But chances of that happening.... well if it does happen then I called it first.


----------



## Jad (Mar 20, 2012)

We all know, exactly what is going to happen.

Itachi and Sasuke will engage Kabuto in battle, with both the Uchiha bro's using low to mid level ninja techniques and Taijutsu to fight Kabuto. Kabuto will respond in kind with his Snake Jutsu's. Chapter will end with Kabuto summoning a coffin.

WE ALL KNOW IT!


----------



## Lovely (Mar 20, 2012)

I sort of want to see the rookies again. Back to back fights really aren't my thing.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 20, 2012)

i think we will see naruto and tobi and possibly the start of their fight just setting it up. the true fight between then is about to start but i think after this we wont see naruto till the kages and kabuto fight is over. cause naruto vs tobi will be the main fight of the war and it needs to be last.


----------



## Mason0511 (Mar 20, 2012)

Prediction:
Now that Kishi has shown the strength of Madara, for the plot to thicken, Kabuto will unsummon Madara from the 5 Kages and resummon him to fight Itachi and Sasuke.  

This is where Sasuke will show how far he has grown ultimately ending in Madara's defeat by Sasuke's hand.  It was foreshadowed that Sasuke/Itachi would be the greatest Uchiha to have lived.  What better way to show this then to have them defeat Kabuto/Madara.  

Tobi will most likely warp his way over to that battlefield to watch the action as he has mentioned he is leaving Naruto to Sasuke.  And as many of you have already mentioned, that fight has already concluded as 1-7 tails are all in the Gedo Statue and Tobi won't materialize himself to capture Naruto with Bee, Kakashi, and Gai there.

Naruto will then rest to regain his chakra.  Kuramaand Naruto will then work on their transformation....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 20, 2012)

Kabuto tells Sasuke he'll be Forever Alone if Itachi is allowed to cancel Edo Tensei because Itachi will vanish.

Sasuke tries to protect Kabuto from Itachi.

Sasuke realizes that killing Kabuto would solve the problem.

Itachi tries to protect Kabuto from Sasuke.

Sasuke versus Itachi part 2.

Kabuto sits in corner drooling over Uchiha.

/next 15 chapters.


----------



## Klue (Mar 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto tells Sasuke he'll be Forever Alone if Itachi is allowed to cancel Edo Tensei because Itachi will vanish.
> 
> Sasuke tries to protect Kabuto from Itachi.
> 
> ...



Troll Style prediction that very well could happen.


----------



## Addy (Mar 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto tells Sasuke he'll be Forever Alone if Itachi is allowed to cancel Edo Tensei because Itachi will vanish.
> 
> Sasuke tries to protect Kabuto from Itachi.
> 
> ...


as long as i see sasuke and itachi fight something, i am ok with troll chapters 

seriously, sasuke was trolled way too much in the past few chapters.......... where is carnage? 



no, not you kasady


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 20, 2012)

Nail said:


> [sp]579: Thunder and Lightning
> 
> Kabuto: Kukuku, Orochimaru once feared your Mangekyō Sharingan, Itachi...
> Itachi: Orochimaru wasn't a cautious ninja, but even prideful snakes learn their place...
> ...



lmao. i can imagine gai actually saying "lol", naruto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Troll Style prediction that very well could happen.





Addy said:


> as long as i see sasuke and itachi fight something, i am ok with troll chapters





FearTear said:


>



Troll-style? This is my real prediction for the week. Sasuke has to figure it out sooner or later, and Kabuto likes to make fun of people about being Forever Alone because he is, too. 

I wish I hadn't lost my illustrated version.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I sort of want to see the rookies again. Back to back fights really aren't my thing.


I do too, Lee in particular needs a fight, but sadly, that won't happen.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I do too, Lee in particular needs a fight, but sadly, that won't happen.



The rookies are far too behind in the power scale. Maybe they can pull it off through team work, but a 1vs1 fight against a powerful character? Never.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto tells Sasuke he'll be Forever Alone if Itachi is allowed to cancel Edo Tensei because Itachi will vanish.
> 
> Sasuke tries to protect Kabuto from Itachi.
> 
> ...



the best part is that its actually very possible


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

My prediction:

Flashback
Convo
Convo
Convo
Flashback
Flashback inside Flashback
Convo
Last page: Kabuto is on the floor defeated
Preview: Next chatper!! Things happen?!?! What is the meaning of Kabuto?


----------



## Zelavour (Mar 20, 2012)

Guessing we'll see Kabuto, Itachi and Sasuke talk and then a short skirmish before Kabuto summons someone important (Shisui maybe), then more talk and an Itachi and Shisui flashback.
Then we see Madara owning the Kages again, more talking between them.
Then we see Shisui etc talk again and a short skirmish before the chapter ends with Sasuke showing something amazing/cliffhangerish.


----------



## Klue (Mar 20, 2012)

Jad said:


> We all know, exactly what is going to happen.
> 
> Itachi and Sasuke will engage Kabuto in battle, with both the Uchiha bro's using low to mid level ninja techniques and Taijutsu to fight Kabuto. Kabuto will respond in kind with his Snake Jutsu's. Chapter will end with Kabuto summoning a coffin.
> 
> WE ALL KNOW IT!



True.

Summoning Sasuke's mother and father would be the easiest way to stir up all of Uchiha characters present. And I'm sure it was part of Kabuto's plan to defeat Sasuke anyway.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm at a loss.

On one hand we might see Naruto, because we haven't seen him for awhile (I expected to see him last week). On the other, I think he might not feature, due to showing up on the chibi page last week (or he might because of that).

Concerning the kages, I don't know either. It's getting repetitive with Madara roftlstomping so we might not see it, but can we really expect the either the kages or Madara to be off-pannelled?. How can that dispute even be resolved as it is? Kages can't deal with an infinite chakra Madara.

Then there's Sasuke and Itachi. They hype for that is enormous, so it can also go either way. It can survive without being shown for now, but people are excited for it so why wouldn't Kishi bank on it every week even if it's just a couple of pages?

Then there's the rookies, but I honestly don't believe we're seeing them again soon. Unless they catch up to Naruto, but that doesn't seem likely for a single chapter, and more importantly what can they possibly do?

I have no clue what to expect from Suigetsu / Jugo plus Karin. They're bound to appear, but they might as well be random. They don't need to be tied up for this or that chapter.


----------



## Addy (Mar 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> True.
> 
> Summoning Sasuke's mother and father would be the easiest way to stir up all of Uchiha characters present. And I'm sure it was part of Kabuto's plan to defeat Sasuke anyway.



what would be your reaction if itachi just seals them without any talk?  

he didn't care for the living "sasuke" while being dead so he could accomplish his goal "disable ET".


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 20, 2012)

itachi places sasuke in his tsukiyomi, using a massive amount of chakra they train for 3 months straight. both of them come out with bruises and greatly fatigued, but they have ascended. they are no longer two humans, they have become super hawk and solo crow. madara is summoned


----------



## Topher (Mar 20, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi places sasuke in his tsukiyomi, using a massive amount of chakra they train for 3 months straight. both of them come out with bruises and greatly fatigued, but they have ascended. they are no longer two humans, they have become super hawk and solo crow. madara is summoned



I like it.


----------



## Mikon (Mar 20, 2012)

I PREDICT THAT WE WILL GET BACK TO THE KAGES FIGHT AND THE LAST PAGE IS ITACHI/SASUKE/KABUTO

OH KISHI


----------



## Bringer (Mar 20, 2012)

*@Mikon*

That 

More kages please.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 20, 2012)

This will be a copy paste of syazel apollo gantz vs Renji and Ishida. Minus Mayuri interference.

Kabuto will have fuckloads of stuff prepared to counter sharingan. Will get cocky, and get raped as a result in the end.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 20, 2012)

I am a little too excited about the upcoming chapter.

A little TOO excited. 

It will be a sad day when this manga ends. What will we even say to each other, then? 

"Hey, Turrin, even though you were absolutely wrong about Itachi in every way, you were a great debater!"

Turrin: *glares evilly*

*tard war ensues*


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 20, 2012)

Mikon said:


> I PREDICT THAT WE WILL GET BACK TO THE KAGES FIGHT AND THE LAST PAGE IS ITACHI/SASUKE/KABUTO
> 
> OH KISHI



Pretty much this


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 20, 2012)

Didn't Szayel v. Mayuri already happen with Itachi v. Orochimaru? When Mayuri stabbed the dude and he fell under the effects of the poison that slowed down his mind, first thing I thought about was when Itachi sealed Orochimaru.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope we really get to see Uchihas vs Kabuto, althought I wouldnt mind seeing Naruto either I want to settle once and for all this debate.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't mind going back to Naruto and Tobi.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm looking forward to finally being rid of Kabuto. Hopefully he goes out like a sniveling cretin. 

Thanks for giving the Uchiha this task, Kishi <3


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I hope we really get to see Uchihas vs Kabuto, althought I wouldnt mind seeing Naruto either I want to settle once and for all this debate.



If Kabuto defeats Itachi in one blow, that will be the only way to troll me more than switching to the Tobi vs Naruto and Co. battle. 

You can just feel the heightened energy on these forums. 

...or maybe it's just me.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 20, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> I'm looking forward to finally being rid of Kabuto. Hopefully he goes out like a sniveling cretin.
> 
> Thanks for giving the Uchiha this task, Kishi <3





its fun to see so many old members active because of this fight.



Divinstrosity said:


> I am a little too excited about the upcoming chapter.
> 
> A little TOO excited.
> 
> ...



i can see people fighting in tard wars about naruto 40 years from now.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 20, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> You can just feel the heightened energy on these forums.
> 
> ...or maybe it's just me.


Nah, people want to see how Itachi fares against end-of-the-line villains. Obviously haters want a stomp, fans want 1-panel. W'ell see who's closer to the mark. ;-}

Plus you've got a few Tsunade fans with the voice of thousands vs Madara fans. Then you have beleaguered Tobi fans vs Team WOF/Bro-fist. I hope Tobi solos.

Anyways, lot's of fandoms involved in marquee match-ups.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its fun to see so many old members active because of this fight.
> 
> 
> 
> i can see people fighting in tard wars about naruto 40 years from now.



This is going to be one hell of a battle royale.

You have the Kabuto fans; Itachi fans; Sasuke fans; Anti-Uchiha fans; and Itachi and Sasuke fans arguing about how their performances compare to each other.

I mean, this is going to be sick.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 20, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> If Kabuto defeats Itachi in one blow, that will be the only way to troll me more than switching to the Tobi vs Naruto and Co. battle.
> 
> You can just feel the heightened energy on these forums.
> 
> ...or maybe it's just me.


i can say that the atmosphere is pretty dense around the naruto fandom right now 



Divinstrosity said:


> This is going to be one hell of a battle royale.
> 
> You have the Kabuto fans; Itachi fans; Sasuke fans; Anti-Uchiha fans; and Itachi and Sasuke fans arguing about how their performances compare to each other.
> 
> I mean, this is going to be sick.



i know right, its so fucking exciting


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 20, 2012)

What I'd like to see is Itachi getting angry.

Not RAWR RAWR angry like Aizen eventually did, but a cold, focused hate. No holds barred, no punches pulled, just straight up "You have wronged me and I will now end you."

If Kabuto summons his mother and father to fight against him I can see that happening. 

But it won't, we'll get low-mid level Ninjutsu and Taijutsu with maybe some Genjutsu and Kabuto using snake jutsu as has already been predicted. Besides, Itachi has to stay cool to force Kabuto to end Edo Tensei.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 20, 2012)

Mikon said:


> I PREDICT THAT WE WILL GET BACK TO THE KAGES FIGHT AND THE LAST PAGE IS ITACHI/SASUKE/KABUTO
> 
> OH KISHI



No, I want more panels of sakura crying and believing she can solo high tier villains.

Bring on the sakura and karin chapters, I'M READY


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> True.
> 
> Summoning Sasuke's mother and father would be the easiest way to stir up all of Uchiha characters present. And I'm sure it was part of Kabuto's plan to defeat Sasuke anyway.



if that happened sasuke may become selfish and would want to kill kabuto to have them with him forever


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 20, 2012)

the only reason i beliebe that we will get kabuto vs itachi and sasuke this week is because it has been two cliffhangers involving almost the same thing already.

its too much teasing, a transitional chapter would not fit now, and i feel like it would be more right if tobi vs naruto was left for the last, the outcome will be too important, because or it will be about an important character getting captured, or a major villain going down/running away.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 20, 2012)

Prediction-

Itachi and Sasuke begin their assault on Kabuto...but his snakes prove to be a difficult defense. 

Kabuto reveals the first part of his true plan...Itachi is unfazed.  

Scene switch to Edo Madara, still pwning kages like too easy...


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, if the last chapters are any clue we'll end the chapter with Sasuke and Itachi again. Kishimoto likes them for his cliffhangers it seems. 

(Though Tsunade got one ending too recently.)


----------



## Mister (Mar 20, 2012)

Kabuto won't be as crap as Itachi fans say he will be: my prediction.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 20, 2012)

i can see kabuto having the upper hand in this week's cliffhanger, kishi usually alternates stuff. But the ultimate outcome of this fight is definitely kabuto's defeat, no mather how many chapters and tide turns it takes.


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 20, 2012)

I know yah wanted it so here 

:sanji


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto 579: *THE* Thunder and Lightning

[Chapter begins with Kabuto releasing a shit of snakes out of his ass]

Kabuto: HAHAHAHA Time to avenge my lover master Orochimaru! My new powers will overcome the both of you!
Sauce: .....Stupid snake trix are for kids :sanji
Itachi: I'll solo anything you throw at me

[Kabuto gets angry at the Uchiha brothers underestimating him and performs three handseals]

Kabuto: Underestimating my powers like the NF forums I see...well lets see how both of you can handle this!

[After raising his arm two coffins rise from the ground]

Itachi: NO You couldn't have! Don't you dare summon them! Sauce close your eyes! You won't be able to handle the mental breakdown! 

Sasuke: What do you mean? Who are in those coffins?...

Kabuto: KUKUKUKUKUKU Time to see how you can handle these two!?

[The coffins start to open, but before the lid is off a Susanoo hand holds it from opening]

Itachi: I can't let you do this Kabuto! This is really fucked up!

Kabuto: You think your going to prevent my greatest wild cards? I knew I would face Sasuke sooner or later so I made sure I found these two!

Sasuke: He couldn't have!!! If those two are summoned I don't know how to handle it...

[The coffins that were held by Itachi's Susanoo break open, Madara Style, two shadowly figures are shown]

Shadow 1: Looks like I'm back to the world of the living...
Shadow 2: So it seems...I wonder who summoned us?

[Itachi and Sasuke's face are in shock when the smoke clears and they see who were in the coffins...]

Kabuto: KUKKUKUKUKUKU I want you both to meet the 1st and 2nd Raikage! You thought I was going to summon your parents? Too bad 

Itachi: I've heard of their power! They make the 1st Hokage look like Gennin fodders!

Sasuke: WHY DID HE DO THIS!?

Kabuto: I heard you got fucked up by the 4th Raikage at the Kage Summit! These two are my pawns and wi.....

[The 1st & 2nd Raikage step forward and blitz the shit out of Kabuto!!!]

Itachi & Sasuke: !!!!!!!!!?!!!!

Kabuto: H.....how is this even possible?!

1st & 2nd Raikage: Do you think we will some bitch ass summon us and make us their bitches? No friend! We're the FUCKING RAIKAGES!

[Kabuto dies...Both Raikages start charging up like crazy and destroy the cave with their auras]

Itachi: Sasuke! Run away! We can't even think about touching these two!

Sasuke: I understand....

[Sasuke uses amaterasu on himself and commits suicide, Itachi looks in awe]

Itachi: Looks like he had no other options...but I made it my job to end EDO TENSEI!

[The power of the raikages create a huge light show around the battlefields, after Ei offpanelled the 26 Madara clones and got head from Mei and Tsunade, senses the 1st and 2nd raikage's power]

Ei: !!! I know this power! These are from the 1st and 2nd Raikage....this will be hard

Kages: Ei since you defeated Madara with such ease can you handle the Edo Raikages?!

Ei: I can, but its going to 100000x harder than fighting Madara...Tsunade heal back my arm Orihime Style bitch!

Tsunade: I understand!

[Tsunade gives Ei his arm back]

Ei: Time to surpass my ancestors! 

[Ei starts charging up showing us V3 and disappears with the lighting]

[Scene back to Kabuto's cave]

Itachi:!!?!!! I can't handle them! These two are beyond humans!

1st and 2nd Raikage: Your strong, but this as far as you go! 

[Before The Raikages can defeat Itachi, Ei appears right in front of them]

Ei: It is true...now I need to defeat you two and save the Ninja world!

1st Raikage: That swag! Those muscles! Are you a raikage?!

Ei: I am the 4th Raikage, Ei! And I will allow you two to rest in peace!

2nd Raikage: Lets see about that!

[Both Raikages charge at Ei, but Ei blows them away with his roar]

Ei: You two are the thunder, but I am the lightning! 

1st & 2nd Raikage: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Itachi:....So deep

Chapter END

Next Week: Ei prepares for the hardest battle in his life!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 20, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> I know yah wanted it so here
> 
> :sanji
> 
> ...


i love you .


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 20, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Itachi: Sasuke! Run away! We can't even think about touching these two!
> 
> Sasuke: I understand....
> 
> ...


 

The one from last week was better though


----------



## Kanki (Mar 20, 2012)

when are the spoilers out?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 20, 2012)

Tomorrow. Go watch a movie.


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 20, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> The one from last week was better though



It had more Ei I know :sanji


----------



## Klue (Mar 20, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> I know yah wanted it so here
> 
> :sanji
> 
> ...



Fuckin' epic from start to finish.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 20, 2012)

Kakashi Is God said:


> when are the spoilers out?


They come out the wee wee hours of the night/morning like 4AM ET which is like 6 hours from now. I predict its mostly Sasuke, Itachi and Kabuto. The Madara wood clones are meant to be fought off-screen. We may get a couple pages of Suigetsu, Juugo, and Karin though.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Kabuto is going to do something amazing.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kabuto is going to do something amazing.



I din't know getting your butt handed to you in less than a chapter was considered something amazing. 

^ Legitimate prediction btw.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2012)

Mister said:


> Kabuto won't be as crap as Itachi fans say he will be: my prediction.


Kabuto will be owned as easily as Orochimaru to them.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I din't know getting your butt handed to you in less than a chapter was considered something amazing.
> 
> ^ Legitimate prediction btw.



Laugh now while you can. 

Kabuto's fight will certainly last more than a chapter...probably.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 20, 2012)

kabuto surprises uchiha fans and is actually a challenge even with no madara


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Gabe said:


> kabuto surprises uchiha fans and is actually a challenge even with no madara



Don't get your hopes up for that.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 20, 2012)

Kabuto's other technique is just a perfect body transfer jutsu, that can't be countered.


----------



## Veritas17 (Mar 20, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Kabuto's other technique is just a perfect body transfer jutsu, that can't be countered.



This was what I was thinking.


----------



## Taijukage (Mar 20, 2012)

> No, I want more panels of sakura crying and believing she can solo high tier villains.


stabbing someone in a sneak attack is hardly soloing and she hasnt cried in over 150 chapters


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 20, 2012)

The war continues.
People die.
People talk.

and then.....


----------



## RaidenisDead (Mar 20, 2012)

EDITED
It will be revealed that the crows Itachi summoned really killed Sasuke. 

The Sasuke that is in the cave is a crow bunshin who stole Sasuke's EMS and transformed into Sasuke to fool Kabuto. 

Kabuto breaks out of Itachi's Tsukuyomi, and kills the fake Sasuke. 
"KUKUKU I killed your prescious Sasuke!" 

Once the clone is dispersed EMS transfers over to Itachi, creating super EMS Itachi!  

Itachi: No... I killed Sasuke!!!
He then proceeds to one shot Kabuto. 
Itachi: just as planned.  
Do it Kishi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 20, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> The war continues.
> People die.
> People talk.
> 
> and then.....


Thanks for the spoiler, I haven't read that far in One Piece yet 


Kabuto lets the snakes out.
Sasuke say Snakes! I *hate* snakes!
And the following week we have Uchiha Bros and the Temple of Doom.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 20, 2012)

itachi kicks kabuto's ass and ends edo tensei (this chapter)


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 20, 2012)

RaidenisDead said:


> It will be revealed that the crows Itachi summoned really killed Sasuke.
> 
> The Sasuke that is in the cave is a crow bunshin who stole Sasuke's EMS and transformed into Sasuke to fool Kabuto.
> 
> ...



the closer it gets to spoiler time, the more possible this becomes


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 20, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Kabuto's other technique is just a perfect body transfer jutsu, that can't be countered.



so he can steal someone's body without having to go through the rituals like curse seal? that would be a good idea


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 20, 2012)

> Thanks for the spoiler


No problem.



> I haven't read that far in One Piece yet


Be ashamed


----------



## Second Mizukage (Mar 20, 2012)

Hopefully we see each of the fights this chapter; but I predict only seeing Kabuto vs Uchiha Bro's, or that coupled with Kages vs Madara.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 20, 2012)

Kabuto will probably use a snake jutsu this chapter or the next one. (Those snakes coming out of him are getting really obvious.) Calling it now.





Santoryu said:


> Be ashamed


Nothing to be ashamed of here. I've read up to 200 during a few days I had off and haven't had free time for the rest since. Internet, video games, work and study keeps me busy.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 20, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Kabuto's other technique is just a perfect body transfer jutsu, that can't be countered.


They would kinda be expecting that from him. Sharingan sees through everthing, including Hashi clones .


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 20, 2012)

i think kabuto's ass snake is like deidara telescope eye.

All in a effort to fight genjutsu.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting tired of seeing the Kages. The battle needs to reach a freakin' climax already.

I'm more interested in seeing Sasuke face off Kabuto, with Itachi as a back-up character.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 20, 2012)

I predict subtle approach to the Brothers vs. Kabuto fight....

Base abilities etc. etc.

A jump to Madara vs. Kage's....

The cliff hanger will be Kabuto summoning an Edo........... 

Why are people ignoring the fact that thus far Kabuto has only SUMMONED, SUMMONED,  and SUMMONED sense his acquisition into the manga 490.


----------



## Perv_Shinobi (Mar 20, 2012)

Yo, know I am little bit disappointed with Madara so far. He just seem like a childish grown kid with alot of power. 

Well, I expect Uchilia brothers fight to start with a flip-back to Naruto. Naruto owns Tobi now and Tobi must have realized now that Naruto isn't at a level now he can just capture him but he must defeat Naruto completely.

-----------------------------------

Ok, where are the spoilers..................


----------



## Summers (Mar 20, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Nah, people want to see how Itachi fares against end-of-the-line villains. Obviously haters want a stomp, fans want 1-panel. W'ell see who's closer to the mark. ;-}
> 
> Plus *you've got a few Tsunade fans with the voice of thousands* vs Madara fans. Then you have beleaguered Tobi fans vs Team WOF/Bro-fist. I hope Tobi solos.
> 
> Anyways, lot's of fandoms involved in marquee match-ups.



Compliment or insult?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 20, 2012)

such a pitty that i have to go sleep and i cant wait for the chapter with you guys , sucks.

Good night for who stays, im hoping for something interesting coming from sasuke this chapter, but its too early still, if he uses some EMS stuff it will be only close to the end of the fight, but who knows.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 20, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I predict subtle approach to the Brothers vs. Kabuto fight....
> 
> Base abilities etc. etc.
> 
> ...



If Kabuto is summoning anything in this fight it's going to be Manda. I don't think he's going to use Edo Tensei here except for possible shock value, but even then it isn't likely. I'm really not seeing Fugaku/Mikoto making an appearance despite some arguments I've seen, and Kabuto expressed interest in Shisui's eye, which means that he probably genuinely doesn't have him in his arsenal. Other than those three (and Madara, who definitely wouldn't just be for shock value), nobody else would make an impression on Itachi/Sasuke.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 20, 2012)

I predict by the end of this chapter, people will start acknowledging Kabuto's power


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 21, 2012)

I predict so much TNJ. itachi TNJs kabuto into joining the good side. Kabuto cries a lot and says he's sorry for everything he's done. sasuke understands him, sasuke feels like he is not alone anymore. some tears of sasuke are shed. Itachi sees the great emotion coming from his brother and he strongly forces himself to hold in the tears. Buttsnake senses the happy emotions and hyperventilates.

kabuto decides to join itachi and sasuke as they set out to bring peace to the world.

End chapter... do it...kishi


----------



## Summers (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Kabuto is summoning anything in this fight it's going to be Manda. I don't think he's going to use Edo Tensei here except for possible shock value, but even then it isn't likely. I'm really not seeing Fugaku/Mikoto making an appearance despite some arguments I've seen, and Kabuto expressed interest in Shisui's eye, which means that he probably genuinely doesn't have him in his arsenal. Other than those three (and Madara, who definitely wouldn't just be for shock value), nobody else would make an impression on Itachi/Sasuke.



People want Fugaku/Mikoto for the drama, people like Soapy stuff more than they let on.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 21, 2012)

would make perfect sense for kabuto to summon the uchiha bro's parents.

cause it really doesnt make sense how kabuto who absorbed oro, whom was outclassed by itachi and kabuto himself who i think sasuke was stronger than before he absorbed orochimaru can become stronger than the bros


----------



## Guiness (Mar 21, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> I predict so much TNJ. itachi TNJs kabuto into joining the good side. Kabuto cries a lot and says he's sorry for everything he's done. sasuke understands him, sasuke feels like he is not alone anymore. some tears of sasuke are shed. Itachi sees the great emotion coming from his brother and he strongly forces himself to hold in the tears. Buttsnake senses the happy emotions and hyperventilates.
> 
> kabuto decides to join itachi and sasuke as they set out to bring peace to the world.
> 
> End chapter... do it...kishi



No one makes amusing chapter predictions like you do 

....

But imagine if Kishi did do that.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 21, 2012)

summers said:


> People want Fugaku/Mikoto for the drama, people like Soapy stuff more than they let on.



i want that to happen because i want sasuke to have closure with his family.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 21, 2012)

Summoning Fugaku and Mikoto may have much more of an effect on Itachi then Sasuke.

It would be a nice character moment if Itachi took down his walls if Fugaku and Mikoto were summoned and talked to him.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> would make perfect sense for kabuto to summon the uchiha bro's parents.
> 
> cause it really doesnt make sense how kabuto who absorbed oro, whom was outclassed by itachi and kabuto himself who i think sasuke was stronger than before he absorbed orochimaru can become stronger than the bros



What is the point of summoning them to be honest?  Itachi should easily be able to take both of them out, as fighters they aren't anything on the level of Itachi or Sasuke as far as we know.  And Itachi was able to kill them once, fighting them shouldn't really cause much drama especially when they are being perverted by Kabuto into doing his bidding.  Kabuto is more likely to summon someone stronger.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kuchiyose Edo Tensei, Rikudo Sennin. Do it Kishi, Uchiha fan boys will shit their pants when that happens


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

summers said:


> People want Fugaku/Mikoto for the drama, people like Soapy stuff more than they let on.



The drama is the exact reason why I don't think it will happen. It would just end up being a lot of pointless talking that will be a lot of head-shaking and "I'm disappointed in you, son." There wouldn't be a fight; Mikoto will probably be wearing her dress. 

That and it's too risky for Kabuto. He should know how unstable Sasuke is. Pissing him off further probably isn't a very good idea.

I want to see something new from Kabuto. Edo Tensei is nothing now that Madara is back. Nothing else he brings up can really impress after that.


----------



## Summers (Mar 21, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i want that to happen because i want sasuke to have closure with his family.



If its anything like the chapter when Sasuke started talking with Itachi then I will physically be sick. If they reveal something interesting then it would be worth it. Thought the point of Kabuto's summoning them would be to disturb sasuke and Itachi not give any of them closure. It would be super awkward if the result of Kabuto's actions would be something that sasuke should thank him for.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

summers said:


> If its anything like the chapter when Sasuke started talking with Itachi then I will physically be sick. If they reveal something interesting then it would be worth it. Thought the point of Kabuto's summoning them would be to disturb sasuke and Itachi not give any of them closure. It would be super awkward if the result of Kabuto's actions would be something that sasuke should thank him for.


Alternatively, summoning Sasuke's parents could set the scene for exposing more of Tobi's lies. Kabuto is hardly loyal.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Alternatively, summoning Sasuke's parents could set the scene for exposing more of Tobi's lies. Kabuto is hardly loyal.



I don't really see how exposing more of Tobi's lies would benefit Kabuto enough for him to summon them, Itachi and Sasuke would still want to beat the living daylights out of him. 

But then again this is Kishi, he might very well have Kabuto summon them.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

Why is the spoiler thread unlocked early?


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 21, 2012)

Few more hours until we see the 1st and 2nd Raikages :sanji


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What is the point of summoning them to be honest?  Itachi should easily be able to take both of them out, as fighters they aren't anything on the level of Itachi or Sasuke as far as we know.  And Itachi was able to kill them once, fighting them shouldn't really cause much drama especially when they are being perverted by Kabuto into doing his bidding.  Kabuto is more likely to summon someone stronger.



this war is over if the 5 kages fall to madara, thats plan as day. that kinda psychological damage would be too much imo.

with that said, i dont think kabuto can take on both itachi/sasuke.

and it seems like its best for kabuto to buy time for madara to finish his task.
but then again the way the story is setup and muu being out there still its possible for kabuto to summon madara there and have muu summoned back to finish the kages off.

i suspect that to be the plan after the bros take out there parents. but nevertheless if kabuto summons the parents it would cause sasuke to hesistate and i suspect he would want kabuto dead and go against his brothers wishes, which would cause the bros to fight each other and give kabuto the upper hand and time.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 21, 2012)

Remember Sasuke has already asked somebody to bring back his parents, though it was a spite question and not to be taken seriously. It does give a glimpse as to how he thinks and what he ultimately wants.

Family. His parents.

If Kabuto does summon them, he may hold a certain advantage over Sasuke.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

> this war is over if the 5 kages fall to madara, thats plan as day. that kinda psychological damage would be too much imo.



True which is why they'll either be saved by Kabuto summoning Madara to where he is to fight Itachi and Sasuke or by some other reason that Kishi will come up with.   



> i suspect that to be the plan after the bros take out there parents. but nevertheless if kabuto summons the parents it would cause sasuke to hesistate and i suspect he would want kabuto dead and go against his brothers wishes, which would cause the bros to fight each other and give kabuto the upper hand and time.



Yes, he would want Kabuto dead but wouldn't he also want to put his parents to rest and not have them be used like that?  That means learning how to cancel the jutsu.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Kuchiyose Edo Tensei, Rikudo Sennin. Do it Kishi, Uchiha fan boys will shit their pants when that happens



lol, if that happens, the forums will blow up.  Server overload.



PikaCheeka said:


> The drama is the exact reason why I don't think it will happen. It would just end up being a lot of pointless talking that will be a lot of head-shaking and "I'm disappointed in you, son." There wouldn't be a fight; Mikoto will probably be wearing her dress.
> 
> That and it's too risky for Kabuto. He should know how unstable Sasuke is. Pissing him off further probably isn't a very good idea.
> 
> I want to see something new from Kabuto. Edo Tensei is nothing now that Madara is back. *Nothing else he brings up can really impress after that*.



Younger Son, Elder Son, or Rikudou Sennin are all definitely just as impressive as Madara in terms of plot and strength.  But highly unlikely.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

foreign said:


> Remember Sasuke has already asked somebody to bring back his parents, though it was a spite question and not to be taken seriously. It does give a glimpse as to how he thinks and what he ultimately wants.
> 
> Family. His parents.
> 
> If Kabuto does summon them, he may hold a certain advantage over Sasuke.



True but Kabuto can override their personalities and I'm assuming that he will do that, in such a case Sasuke would likely do everything to have them return back to death instead of doing Kabuto's bidding.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

foreign said:


> Remember Sasuke has already asked somebody to bring back his parents, though it was a spite question and not to be taken seriously. It does give a glimpse as to how he thinks and what he ultimately wants.
> 
> Family. His parents.
> 
> If Kabuto does summon them, he may hold a certain advantage over Sasuke.



Some1 at that time had done a really good edit regarding that, where Sasuke asks Kabuto, can he bring back his brother, his family, his clan, and kabuto goes, yep, he edo tenseis them all, wish i could find it.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 21, 2012)

where's ohana 


術の秘密が明らかにされ

マダラの戦いはほとんど行われ、最後の望み

シールスタッフは兄弟のために使用

影がテレポーテーションマスク人のフィールドをシフト

マスク男は影を吸収


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Secret of art is evident

Most of Madara fight is done, the last hope

Staff are used to seal the brothers

Secret art of evident?


----------



## Brain Slug (Mar 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That sure is an interesting spoiler if true.



You can say that again.  The first and second lines don't mean all TOO much to me, they sound kinda vague.  But if the third line is true, that could point to Kabuto trapping Itachi and Sasuke in a genjutsu world of some sort, and they'll have to somehow outwit Kabuto, one of the smartest and most informed characters in the series.  That would make for a *seriously* interesting fight.

^Someone take note of this. I'm calling it right now.


----------



## NarutoMadara (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Secret of art is evident
> 
> Most of Madara fight is done, the last hope
> 
> ...


who do you guys think is winning Madara or the Kage?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Mar 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, he would want Kabuto dead but wouldn't he also want to put his parents to rest and not have them be used like that?  That means learning how to cancel the jutsu.



i guess the question would be, if the user of edo tensei dies, do the zombies walk the earth yearning to do what their last command was?

or are they just zombies who then get their free will?


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

Brain Slug said:


> You can say that again.  The first and second lines don't mean all TOO much to me, they sound kinda vague.  But if the third line is true, that could point to Kabuto trapping Itachi and Sasuke in a genjutsu world of some sort, and they'll have to somehow outwit Kabuto, one of the smartest and most informed characters in the series.  That would make for a *seriously* interesting fight.
> 
> ^Someone take note of this. I'm calling it right now.



approve


----------



## atenzor (Mar 21, 2012)

影がテレポーテーションマスク人のフィールドをシフト

マスク男は影を吸収


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

> Secret of art is evident



im guessing this means a Secret Jutsu(art) is revealed(evident)

probably by Kabuto



> Most of Madara fight is done, the last hope



pretty self-explanatory..... maybe we can expect a cliffhanger, or death



> Staff are used to seal the brothers



maybe Kabuto uses that "Secret Art" on the Uchiha brothers?


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i guess the question would be, if the user of edo tensei dies, do the zombies walk the earth yearning to do what their last command was?
> 
> or are they just zombies who then get their free will?



They'll likely do what their last command was, otherwise killing Kabuto wouldn't be too bad and some people would be back from the dead and free to do as they please.  I don't think that Itachi would care if the technique lost control of the edos after Kabuto died, he would have probably went straight for the kill unless he doesn't want to be among the living.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

If the spoiler is true........ oh boy Im gonna have so much fun this week.


----------



## shintebukuro (Mar 21, 2012)

Spoiler is fake.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If the spoiler is true........ oh boy Im gonna have so much fun this week.



easy, easy now.  

most all of atenzor's spoilers are fakes anyways.



Eternal Goob said:


> They'll likely do what their last command was, otherwise killing Kabuto wouldn't be too bad and some people would be back from the dead and free to do as they please.  I don't think that Itachi would care if the technique lost control of the edos after Kabuto died, he would have probably went straight for the kill unless he doesn't want to be among the living.



you make it sound as if killing kabuto will be that easy either.  The asssnake knoweth about the totskano no tsurugi, and the white snake healeth.  But if kabuto were to die, most likely he has a dormant command activated that wipes the edos memories clean and gives them order to keep fighting until the map is wiped clean.  (kinda like how danzou's elephant seal activated upon his death).  But that type of command wouldn't affect Itachi anymore anyways, he simply wants to end it for the other edo tenseis such as madara, and he himself doesn't want to stay alive, he bore the burden for too long and now simply wants to rest.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay so the Madara fight is somehow mysteriously wrapping up, Itachi and Sasuke get sealed, and we go back to Tobi, all in one chapter?

 Fake spoiler writer predicting a 200-page chapter or something?


----------



## Mateush (Mar 21, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Spoiler is fake.



How do you know? Can you provide your real spoiler, please?


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Mateush said:


> How do you know? Can you provide your real spoiler, please?



It makes too much sense in Google translate.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It makes too much sense in Google translate.



I asked him, not your opinion.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 21, 2012)

```
目の戦いは始まります! 錯覚は、移るヘビ失敗し、別のものを呼び出します呼びました。 召喚は永遠の目の兄弟です! 影上の戦いは、火との各コピーの攻撃続き、彼らは最初波を存続させます。 最後の場面に戻って、彫像の攻撃およびマスクは影の戦いに達します! 戦いに戻って、それは拒絶の技術を、すべて下ります明らかにします!
```


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> easy, easy now.
> 
> most all of atenzor's spoilers are fakes anyways.



i have been trolled


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> easy, easy now.
> 
> most all of atenzor's spoilers are fakes anyways.



This is why I said IF. I am aware that most likely is fake.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This is why I said IF. I am aware that most likely is fake.



Are we now?


Going to be a fun week indeed.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

All I know is Tsunade better slap a bitch. And Raikage better slap a hoe.


Funny Madara can be considered a bitch and a hoe :33


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

_
The first battle begins!
Illusion was called snake move fails, call another one.
Summoned the first battle of brothers forever! On the shadows, followed by attack of each copy of a fire, and they survived the first wave.
Back to the last scene, mask attacks and statuary is to fight back! Reach the battle of the shadow, it will all go down to clear, the technology of rejection!_

What I get from the possibly fake spoiler:

- Ok the battle begins is clear
- Uchihas try to genjutsu Kabuto but they fail and they attempt another one
- Ok I dont get this, but it appears Kabuto make shadow copies of the brothers and attack them with Katons
- A new edo tensei is summoned?
- Masked man is shown in a fight
- The battle of "shadow" continues and something called technology of rejection

If this is true, it appears that my theory on Kabuto is true:



"That" jutsu is the creation of all things.

Make it true....... 



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Are we now?
> 
> 
> Going to be a fun week indeed.



One of the biggest shitstorms the forum has seen. I hope you are ready, because remember our bet? If Sasuke needs to go beyond EMS in this fight which would confirm EMS wasnt enough for current Naruto, I win


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto using the Sage of the Six Paths Staff ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 175 (33 members and *142 guests*)



Logon you guys


----------



## SageDan (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol fake spoilers are fake.
Real spoilers always come out in Google Translator with some weird none related sentences like this:
"Snake take carrot fly go hidden art wild bamboostick. . .  !!!"


----------



## Evil (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is my prediction for the next chapter, we'll probably get some kind of reveal about how Kabuto got so powerful because it seems kind of silly that he would get so strong from just splicing his dna with Orochimaru's. I think he's evolved past just being a snake, into something like a super snake- a dragon that's what I think he's become. Probably found a dragon somewhere and like took it's DNA and spliced it into his own, or like met the boss snake and became like a snake sennin. Sasuke will probably figure it out, since all the time with Orochimaru probably got him a doctorate in Snakeology- lol.

And I think it's about time Kishi just told us that Karin is an Uzumaki, she's got red hair the same kind of temperament- it's soooooo obvious.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

SageDan said:


> Lol fake spoilers are fake.
> Real spoilers always come out in Google Translator with some weird none related sentences like this:
> "Snake take carrot fly go hidden art wild bamboostick. . .  !!!"



but that does make se3nse to me. "the snake took the carrot from the rabbit, and flew on his hawk, using his hidden jutsu, wild bamboostick which he beat the hawk with and used to control him."

So it means, Kabuto will take the carrot from Itachi (weasal-rabbit), and steal Sasuke's hawk and fly away with Rikudou's staff in his hand.  





Evil said:


> Here is my prediction for the next chapter, we'll probably get some kind of reveal about how Kabuto got so powerful because it seems kind of silly that he would get so strong from just splicing his dna with Orochimaru's. I think he's evolved past just being a snake, into something like a super snake- a dragon that's what I think he's become. Probably found a dragon somewhere and like took it's DNA and spliced it into his own, or like met the boss snake and became like a snake sennin. Sasuke will probably figure it out, since all the time with Orochimaru probably got him a doctorate in Snakeology- lol.
> 
> And I think it's about time Kishi just told us that Karin is an Uzumaki, she's got red hair the same kind of temperament- it's soooooo obvious.



Kabuto has the white snake, all of Oro's jutsus, more enhanced version of Edo tensei, some other secret super duper jutsu.  But he also prolly has hashirama's dna incorporated into his body, so it's a white snake with hashirama healing powers with kabuto medical ninjutsu prowess, he simply can regenereate from even few cells, he is Super Cell.  I bet he also has sharingans on some of his snakes eyes, and don't forget the almighty Ass Snake.  

And as for Karin, plz no, uzumakis like Kushina, Naruto, Nagato are regal, i don't want karin to join em.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

SageDan said:


> Lol fake spoilers are fake.
> Real spoilers always come out in Google Translator with some weird none related sentences like this:
> "Snake take carrot fly go hidden art wild bamboostick. . .  !!!"


Google is getting better... you can now click on a word to substitute an alternative trans.

I hear excite.co.jp/world is better though.


----------



## HumanRage (Mar 21, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi places sasuke in his tsukiyomi, using a massive amount of chakra they train for 3 months straight. both of them come out with bruises and greatly fatigued, but they have ascended. they are no longer two humans, they have become *super hawk and solo crow*. madara is summoned



at first, the whole getting bruises from genjutsu called for a joke prediction, but actually you sold me with those nicknames


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 21, 2012)

IF, Kabuto were able to summon some edo zombies, the ones I would like to see are: 
Shisui,Izuna,and Danzo. That would be the LULZ for the Bros to fight.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> _One of the biggest shitstorms the forum has seen. I hope you are ready, because remember our bet? If Sasuke needs to go beyond EMS in this fight which would confirm EMS wasnt enough for current Naruto, I win _


_

Of course I ready to post the "I told you so's"

but at last probably won't get that this week, but Kabuto's time is almost up._


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Of course I ready to post the "I told you so's"
> 
> but at last probably won't get that this week, but Kabuto's time is almost up.



My bet with you is about EMS being enough for current Naruto (who may have 8 Bijuus chakra) not for the survival of Kabuto. Though this fight provide us an excellent opportunity to gauge Sasuke's power better.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2012)

Not a lot of hype this week, it seems.


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

I already told you guys whats going to happen in the chapter. You can even quote me, 100% true. Believe it!

Itachi and Sasuke fight Kabuto using mediocre level'd techniques. Kabuto responds in kind with his snakes. Last page of the chapter is Kabuto summoning a coffin. I know Kishimoto's tricks. This guy wants to lure you into the next chapter with something big. And what is big when it comes to Kabuto, is his Edo-Tensei summoning.

My prediction: Kabuto summons Kakashi's dad, that would cement Kakashi's dad as a real true genuis.

OR maybe Shisui ? xD


----------



## Evil (Mar 21, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Kabuto has the white snake, all of Oro's jutsus, more enhanced version of Edo tensei, some other secret super duper jutsu.  But he also prolly has hashirama's dna incorporated into his body, so it's a white snake with hashirama healing powers with kabuto medical ninjutsu prowess, he simply can regenereate from even few cells, he is Super Cell.  I bet he also has sharingans on some of his snakes eyes, and don't forget the almighty Ass Snake.
> 
> And as for Karin, plz no, uzumakis like Kushina, Naruto, Nagato are regal, i don't want karin to join em.



Lol, Kabuto isn't cool enough to use Hashriama's DNA, he probably took Uzumaki Karin's DNA to give himself super regeneration. Remember how when she got bit it like super healed Sasuke? That's probably what he has.

I'm tellin' you mang

Get ready for Shenron Kabuto.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> My bet with you is about EMS being enough for current Naruto (who may have 8 Bijuus chakra) not for the survival of Kabuto. Though this fight provide us an excellent opportunity to gauge Sasuke's power better.



I'm well aware of the bet. However I recall my request was specifically for you to be present when Kabuto gets that ass tapped.

I believe that is likely to happen in the near future oppose to the Naruto vs. Sasuke.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Evil said:


> Lol, Kabuto isn't cool enough to use Hashriama's DNA, he probably took Uzumaki Karin's DNA to give himself super regeneration. Remember how when she got bit it like super healed Sasuke? That's probably what he has.



Yet he is cool enough to have a perfected Rikudou with meteor techniques and Madara+Hashirama and Rinnegan abilities as part of his power as one of his summons.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I'm well aware of the bet. However I recall my request was specifically for you to be present *when Kabuto gets that ass tapped.
> *
> I believe that is likely to happen in the near future oppose to the Naruto vs. Sasuke.



Wait...... you are among the unreasonable fanboys who seriously think Kabuto will get raped as in easily? Ip Im at disappoint.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 21, 2012)

SageDan said:


> Lol fake spoilers are fake.
> Real spoilers always come out in Google Translator with some weird none related sentences like this:
> "Snake take carrot fly go hidden art wild bamboostick. . .  !!!"



Zetsu flying bukkake.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not really looking forward to waiting for the kabuto fight to wrap up. I hope Kishi is able to get through it quickly so we can see more Naruto vs Tobi, or hell, Madara if he's somehow able to stick around.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yet he is cool enough to have a perfected Rikudou with meteor techniques and Madara+Hashirama and Rinnegan abilities as part of his power as one of his summons.



His interest in seeing Madara display that power implies he does not have that power himself.


----------



## Evil (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yet he is cool enough to have a perfected Rikudou with meteor techniques and Madara+Hashirama and Rinnegan abilities as part of his power as one of his summons.



Nope, Kabuto is dime store trash. He's probably like a combination of Suigetsu, Juugo, and Karin lol! Orochimaru was experimenting on them after all.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> His interest in seeing Madara display that power implies he does not have that power himself.



He is his edo tensei and thus part of his power like his other edo tenseis, he didnt knew of edo Madara's powers but still can summon edo Madara and have him rape your ass with shit like the double meteor. So it is unless Madara shows Kabuto cant take him over, in which case he wouldnt be part of Kabuto's power since he wouldnt be one of his summons.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

Evil said:


> Lol, Kabuto isn't cool enough to use Hashriama's DNA, he probably took Uzumaki Karin's DNA to give himself super regeneration. Remember how when she got bit it like super healed Sasuke? That's probably what he has.
> 
> I'm tellin' you mang
> 
> Get ready for Shenron Kabuto.



Oh shit, just remembered karin's healing capabilties.  Damn, ur right, she may in fact be an uzumaki, why she has special healing chakra and large reserves of it, if she can heal sasuke and herself.  I don't like it, but i'm gonna have to accept karin possibly being an uzumaki.  

Well, don't forget kabuto also has access to curse seal.  

So along with white snake healing, hashirama cell healing, his own medical ninjutsu healing, karin healing, he gets curse seal amped up hashirama's dna with white snake, this guy is simply unkillable in the physical realm.  

And he was also after Rikudou's power, or an aspect of it, so him having hashirama's dna and sharingans already isn't too far fetched, something along the lines of Danzou.   What if he had some uchihas in Oro's (now his) dimension?

He's an amalgamation of various powers thruout the manga, just like Tobi, but possibly to a greater degree.  Don't underestimate Kabuto, he has tons of possibilities, depending on the plot..



First Tsurugi said:


> His interest in seeing Madara display that power implies he does not have that power himself.



He may not have the full rinnegan awakened like Madara, but Kabuto clearly possesses the ability and knowledge of the components of that power.  I personally think Oro returning thru Kabuto, so they become one singular entity, will awaken the rinnegan, becoming the 5th Rikudou.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto dies by a katon goukkakyou no jutsu.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Did ohana change her tripcode? This was posted about seven hours ago


> [sp]451 ：ohana ◆avECuntWB2 ：2012/03/21(水) 08:31:38.64 ID:ZfoMnpve0
> 579: 愛と絆と執着…！！
> 
> 水月と重吾の場面
> ...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't even have to look at that to know it's fake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't even have to look at that to know it's fake.


yeah. Apparently Kabuto insinuates something like Karin is pregnant or something
[sp=ggl tran]And bonds of love and obsession ...: 579! !

    Suigetsu and Juugo scene
    Juugo: get in the way of two people up there Why do you hate so much
    Suigetsu: Well, Sasuke 's good guy, quince, He is a pervert ugly ... but then I saved my me. Do all that, but Sasuke has been seen through it. Do you know?
    I've been using various body Sasuke complicit in human experimentation of Bakarin guy, Orochimaru.
    I addition to that harsh drug administration, w do not know that and I also have a Sasuke
    Because I had happen to know, (you ← is foreshadowing of Sasuke ... long time ago) I've been very afraid, He is the only secret barrel
    What it is: Juugo?
    Suigetsu: Ah, it is ... it! A beautiful child! !

    Ikko Suigetsu, come on military leaves and cherry blossoms

    Mob A: Who are you guys! ! !
    Juugo: I bad, or run away ... Suigetsu
    Sakura; ... wait (maybe your friend Sasuke)
    Sakura; everyone go ahead ... this people, I know me. It's okay.
    Mob B: then, however! ! !
    Lee; must not, Sakura, leaving too! !
    Yeah, only left Then Lee (... if Mr. Lee): Sakura

    Sakura: So, you guys, I wonder of you fellow Sasuke any chance?
    : Yeah Suigetsu! ! I'm looking for a Sasuke, do not you can too? You are Sasuke ? ? ?
    The old fellow I ? Sakura:
    Juugo: (I like the saint's people, even criminals ... we're salvation)
    Suigetsu: Wow, would not ... Sasuke Hey fellow lover? ?
    Juugo: Speaking of which, I know I, and I was hiding you look at the pictures of Sasuke
    For example: Sakura! ?
    Yappari; Suigetsu! ! ! ! So, I do not stick with Sasuke Bakarin that is life! !
    Juugo; or stick so Suigetsu, and those guys, are you saying (hint of recovery of cryptic remark Suigetsu ←) wW I was a translation mistake


    And determination to go to the source of our Suigetsu and Sasuke, Sakura also
    Lee: I will protect Sakura is no matter what! ! ! Does not let you be cruel to Sasuke! !
    I'm fine because some of us; Suigetsu. What time pinch, from defending. Sasuke, w I 's fine if S
    Juugo: Mother, I do not touch to any Karin w
    Suigetsu; Sure, I have this beautiful woman lover ...


    Karin leaves another breakout in the scene
    Still wearing the clothes for the homeless prisoner

    Karin: to to Uhehe, breakout success! ! The service, go to the hideout of Orochimaru, or to attempt to steal it ... Hehehe Guhehe Sasuke
    Been stabbed to Sasuke, I died from the baby's tummy awaited
    Kusso, Ne is loose! ! ! Absolutely, I'll make the baby using the sperm of Sasuke but also for the experiment! ! ! ! (Clarification purposes Karin breakout, double track and recovered, found that Karin did to Sasuke long ago ←) to Guhehe to Wow

    While dripping drool, have escaped while dragging his right leg
    Apparently, there remains a sequelae injury seems still unfixed
    Remain distorted face, broken glass is half glasses

    Sasuke, Kabuto, weasel scene

    Weasel: here there are only three people, I kill at once Fortunately, Sasuke! I'll let you show grew stronger! !
    Sasuke: I just wish, brother! !
    Kimi Sasuke Wait, Do you want me to tell me a little good things ...: helmet
    Sasuke:?
    : Helm 's you, She had a companion to Karin?
    Sasuke: It is just a frame like that, the other was discarded
    Kabuto: It seems to Konoha, you know ... not what you say ... Even as a prisoner, abnormal metamorphosis Even cling to him more like Orochimaru
    Not interested in Sasuke:
    I do not it is in danger of life Sakura important: Kabuto?
    Sasuke:! ?
    (People thought of Sasuke or Sakura that pink-haired child ephemeral ? ??): Weasel
    ? Nothing to do with Sasuke:
    Kabuto: You know ... intrigue of Karin so I do, I'm looking to different colors by using your cell. 'S and I can let my pregnant ...
    I say dirty woman; weasel! ! ! ! Yurusen! ! !
    Sasuke: ...
    Kabuto: And you, I'll Bukkake each pointing her child? ? ? I Is it good? ? Sakura that she is more and more terrible revenge ... I hear you alive ?
    Do not mouth the name of the cherry; Sasuke! ! I'll take out the clean up, kill you first! I also like that you dirty snake woman! ! ! ! ! ! ! Amaterasu burn in the following internal organs taken out also that woman! ! !
    (Sakura is not even spoken to him this dirty name ... I only sanctuary of my heart!)

    Sasuke blow of anger! ! ! ! [/sp]


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

7 hours ago.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> 7 hours ago.


Maybe she decided to spoil us instead of reading it to herself all day?

[sp]It's probably fake[/sp]


----------



## Harbour (Mar 21, 2012)

Its SasuSaku fanfic i think. Too much Sakura. Too much.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I don't even have to look at that to know it's fake.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Maybe she decided to spoil us instead of reading it to herself all day?
> 
> [sp]It's probably fake[/sp]



Except she actually gives the spoilers when she/her bro pick up the magazine. That's why she keeps asking for names while writing the summary, and so on. She doesn't read it before sending the summary.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

altho fake, that spoiler contains something interesting, if karin is really an uzumaki, what if the thing she did to sasuke was use his sperm to create an uchiha/uzumaki hybrid child, capable of being the perfect vessel for Oro/Kabuto?  If Kabuto can accelerate growth for a giant manda 2 within few months, he could do the same to an experimental cloned baby.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

According to the fake either Sasuke or Kabuto raped Karin into pregnancy 

I am going to give Kishi an award for manliness if he really has the balls to write it.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wait...... you are among the unreasonable fanboys who seriously think Kabuto will get raped as in easily? Ip Im at disappoint.



Where does my statement imply easily? I'm just allocating the reality of match up... Kabuto isn't going to win period.

Dissappointed my ass.


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 21, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> altho fake, that spoiler contains something interesting, if karin is really an uzumaki, what if the thing she did to sasuke was use his sperm to create an uchiha/uzumaki hybrid child, capable of being the perfect vessel for Oro/Kabuto?  If Kabuto can accelerate growth for a giant manda 2 within few months, he could do the same to an experimental cloned baby.



No offense, but this post exemplifies the typical preemptive attitude of NF 

Something happens? Glimmer of new information from Kishi?


Let's roll with it and create our own post-long fanfiction disguised as a theory


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> No offense, but this post exemplifies the typical preemptive attitude of NF
> 
> Something happens? Glimmer of new information from Kishi?
> 
> ...


Just wait, someone is writing a fanfic about it as we speak.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> No offense, but this post exemplifies the typical preemptive attitude of NF
> 
> Something happens? Glimmer of new information from Kishi?
> 
> ...



Shut up, it's awesome.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiahahahha! I am gonna go to sleep, when I wake up the chapter will be up and you will all be raging in madness.

I made a promise, if in this chapter one of the following stuff is shown:

Mei Terumi Flash Back
Suigetsu or team taka
Madara flashback
Raikage or tsunade die
Mangetsu

then I will quite naruto generations... mark my words telegrams.
It's for my own good, I spend too much time playing on that fking game =/


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 21, 2012)

Where mah chapter spoilers at?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

If the fake is not so fake after all, my faith in Kishi will be restored.

Oh wait, I hadn't lost it. nvm





Nikushimi said:


> Where mah chapter spoilers at?


They're coming.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

T just posted One Piece spoilers. Naruto coming soon, hopefully.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's my awesome, 100% bound-to-happen prediction, illustrated! In 15 minutes or less.


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 579: Kabuto Attains his Dream!_ 







Kabuto has a Boston accent and misspelled Forever!


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Here's my awesome, 100% bound-to-happen prediction, illustrated! In 15 minutes or less.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 579: Kabuto Attains his Dream!_
> ...


Seems legit


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Where does my statement imply easily? I'm just allocating the reality of match up... Kabuto isn't going to win period.
> 
> Dissappointed my ass.



I personally and I have said it a lot of times, dont think Kabuto will win, but he will clearly be a super hard match and may even hold the upper hand at least for the first part of the fight like Tobi did.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> No offense, but this post exemplifies the typical preemptive attitude of NF
> 
> Something happens? Glimmer of new information from Kishi?
> 
> Let's roll with it and create our own post-long fanfiction disguised as a theory



lol, none taken.  

But u must admit, it's a possibility that makes sense.  I just really wanna see Oro with the rinnegan, no matter which method he uses to get it.   

I'm just saying, people on NF are really, really, underestimating Kabuto, the guy has so many ways in which he could gain power from.  

I think Itachi will end the edo tensei, disperse, kabuto uses the secret jutsu to save himself/defeat sasuke, or it ends in a draw, he makes a run for it, and then gives birth to Orochimaru, who comes out cackling evilly.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> T just posted One Piece spoilers. Naruto coming soon, hopefully.



Why everyone keeps using T as reference? T may appear 1 week before Ohana and it doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Why everyone keeps using T as reference? T may appear 1 week before Ohana and it doesnt mean anything.



What do you mean? T has posted Naruto spoilers in the past.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Here's my awesome, 100% bound-to-happen prediction, illustrated! In 15 minutes or less.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 579: Kabuto Attains his Dream!_
> ...


 
 Kabuto looks cute!


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Why everyone keeps using T as reference? T may appear 1 week before Ohana and it doesnt mean anything.


Because T's spoilers *DO* mean something?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Here's my awesome, 100% bound-to-happen prediction, illustrated! In 15 minutes or less.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 579: Kabuto Attains his Dream!_
> ...



wow, u have great drawing skills.  not as great as Ohana, but still good.

love the last panel on the left, lol


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Because T's spoilers *DO* mean something?



Not really? Unless Ohana asks him beforehand he never posts Naruto ones. And she always comes on later than him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Not really? Unless Ohana asks him beforehand he never posts Naruto ones. And she always comes on later than him.


What I meant was that T's spoilers often do contain useful information.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 21, 2012)

Dat T, always a one letter mystery


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> What I meant was that T's spoilers often do contain useful information.



ofc they do rofl.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright guys, start translating.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah, what does it say!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh look.

Evil's "prediction" matches the early spoiler.

What a surprise.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Mar 21, 2012)

spoiler posted the one who posted this is the same who posted op spoiler confirmed by t


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> spoiler posted the one who posted this is the same who posted op spoiler confirmed by t



Looks like I was right, Naruto spoilers would come soon.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

something about Rikudou??/


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Seems like Sasuke will be a Dovahkiin soon ;D Slaying Dragon kabuto.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

karin is uzumaki1!!


----------



## mackbotk (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah is T.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 21, 2012)

Whole chapter focusing on Itachi, Sasuke and Kabuto?

I'm pleased.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

White Snake Sennin, what the...


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Tha catalyst will do what??!?!?!?!?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh look.
> 
> Evil's "prediction" matches the early spoiler.
> 
> What a surprise.



If this is true, Evil confirmed for Kishimoto.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If this is true, Evil confirmed for Kishimoto.



Evil actually does have a friend in Japan rofl.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Evil actually does have a friend in Japan rofl.



Apparently a friend who gets their magazine even earlier than T or Ohana.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

Who happens to be Kishimoto


----------



## calimike (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin is Uzumaki!!! seruous? Kabuto used hermit mode.. mmm... that could be white snake mode. white snake mode is like more Oro version 2.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 21, 2012)

vered said:


> karin is uzumaki1!!



The spoiler actually says that?


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

vered said:


> karin is uzumaki1!!



  

Can't say that I'm surprised. Everyone predicted it even before Nagato was confirmed to be Uzumaki as well.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Apparently a friend who gets their magazine even earlier than T or Ohana.



Yes, it was obvious from when he would give us really early spoilers when we had 2 week breaks.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin and something about a Whirlpool.

Is this bitch "Karin Uzumaki"??

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Whats up with that picture? Do i need to have an asian ip to see it?


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

No Tsunade 

This chapter now gets a 4/10


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> The spoiler actually says that?





Tyler said:


> Karin and something about a Whirlpool.
> 
> Is this bitch "Karin Uzumaki"??
> 
> That would be pretty cool.





That's what it says.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 21, 2012)

Wtf i should have known that Evil could give us spoilers in his predicts


----------



## calimike (Mar 21, 2012)

I see. Uzumaki people were send to several countries after war.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

something about rikudou sennin as well?


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

White Snake Sennin Mode? 

This chapter is going to be fucking awesome. And "lol" at Kabuto pulling out the big guns already. But I guess he didn't have a choice.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

A dragon? Kishi wtf are you doing to this manga


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2012)

What's with the picture links?

Can't see anything.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 21, 2012)

As predicted, Kabuto pulls a bunch of abilities out of his ass with no foreshadowing just like Danzo did.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't say that I'm surprised. Everyone predicted it even before Nagato was confirmed to be Uzumaki as well.



NAGATO IS UZUMAKI! Why didn't anyone tell me!


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What's with the picture links?
> 
> Can't see anything.



Me neither.


----------



## Hariti (Mar 21, 2012)

"Kabuto turns into a dragon"

lol what?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto went full monster mode of the bat. I hope everyone knows what that means.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 21, 2012)

"Snake Sennin Mode"? 

Also, Karin being an Uzumaki was highly predictable ever since the whole "red hair" thing was made canon.

EDIT: Also, looks like Kabuto really does have his own suped-up Yamata form. Totally called it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> As predicted, Kabuto pulls a bunch of abilities out of his ass with no foreshadowing just like Danzo did.



White snake mode isn't exactly unexpected.

We've practically seen it before, when he was on the island.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

How did that guy predict Karin being an Uzumaki would be in this weeks chapter?


----------



## sagroth (Mar 21, 2012)

Evil actually has a TARDIS confirmed.


----------



## Evil (Mar 21, 2012)

rofl I was right? Too good, Kishi is so predictable.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

Spoiler pic failed twice


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> How did that guy predict Karin being an Uzumaki would be in this weeks chapter?



Because it was not a prediction? he just labeled it as such.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

If Kabuto is a "Sennin" does this mean he uses nature's power in some way?


----------



## truetomyself (Mar 21, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> A dragon? Kishi wtf are you doing to this manga


he was jelly 'cause One Piece had a dragon a couple of chapters ago so he decided to create one too.


----------



## Ryopus (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin is related to bot Uzumaki and Whirlpool, so Tobi might be a Uzumaki too


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

That boss Snake is pimpin


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> "Snake Sennin Mode"?
> 
> Also, Karin being an Uzumaki was highly predictable ever since the whole "red hair" thing was made canon.



Predictable or not I still don't see the point of it.  At least Nagato had Rikudou connections. Karin...more than likely won't.


And what powers of hers does Kabuto have?


----------



## chauronity (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> White Snake Sennin Mode?
> 
> This chapter is going to be fucking awesome. And "lol" at Kabuto pulling out the big guns already. But I guess he didn't have a choice.



He's facing Itachi and Sasuke, EMS user and MS user. Both prodigies and Uchihas. 

Yeah, he indeed doesn't have a choice.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 21, 2012)

Totally repped Evil for his prediction.

I wonder if Karin knew Naruto's surname? Nobody told Naruto about Nagato's being an Uzumaki. I want Naruto to know that there these people who are related to him or vice-versa.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto using sage mode?
Makes perfect sense. I often wandered why sasuke never got it, but naruto did.
I know the power-up scale would have been off, but Sage mode fits sasuke like a glove.

Perhaps he can copy it now... Who knows.
I know one thing, EMS alone won't be able to stop naruto, due to his chakra limits. I have been wandering how he is going to overcome that.

He is Up for Rin'negan, but even that may not be enough, seeing as you have to learn the techs.


----------



## Evil (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Predictable or not I still don't see the point of it.  At least Nagato had Rikudou connections. Karin...more than likely won't.
> 
> 
> And what powers of hers does Kabuto have?



She has regenerative powers right? Probably that.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Predictable or not I still don't see the point of it.  At least Nagato had Rikudou connections. Karin...more than likely won't.
> 
> 
> And what powers of hers does Kabuto have?



Amplified his regenerative abilities?


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto, you look kinda cool.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> Kabuto, you look kinda cool.



His face looks really funny.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's not sage mode. But rather Sage of The White Snake


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 21, 2012)

Spoilers too overwhelming for me to swallow. Had to comment.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh lawd, now there's a snake sage too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry. Can't take Kabuto seriously.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

chauronity said:


> He's facing Itachi and Sasuke, EMS user and MS user. Both prodigies and Uchihas.
> 
> Yeah, he indeed doesn't have a choice.



Nope, not at all.


----------



## Evil (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder how Kabuto could possibly know about Natural energy, maybe Orochimaru found out about it?


----------



## Nimander (Mar 21, 2012)

White Snake SM?  I can honestly say I did not see that coming.  Nicely done, Kishi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto looks like he's gone mad.

Oh boy.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

It's better this way. Why would nature's power be exclusive to Toads?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

A fucking snake sage? Kishi I am dissapoint


----------



## sagroth (Mar 21, 2012)

And to think of all those people who insisted Kabuto would go down easily...

...I told ya so.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

Tsunade time to shine.

If there is a toad and snake sage there is a slug sage 

The deadlock goes Frog>>>>Slug>>>>Snake>>>>Frog. Tsunade goes slug mode and escapes and whoops Kabuto.



..........I can dream cant I?


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

So, the snake was just coiled around him, and not coming out of his ass :/


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> A fucking snake sage? Kishi I am dissapoint



Too early for disappointment. Let's see how things play out - potential for awesome is high.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> *Because it was not a prediction?* he just labeled it as such.



You shouldn't answer questions if you're unsure of yourself. Either that, or just unnecessary question marks.

Anyways, I see Orochimaru 100% in this battle. Doesn't even seem like it's Kabuto doing the fighting.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

There are horns coming out of his head.

Well shit.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

even more indication in my opinion that its all coming to RS.he had sage powers im sure of it.


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Woah, does that mean Tsunade might have Slug Sennin Mode ? And there is a Queen or King Slug boss of all Slugs who rules over Slug-topia and the play Slug-snap?


----------



## Evil (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> It's better this way. Why would nature's power be exclusive to Toads?



Yeah, why couldn't anybody just use it?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

In before the slug sage's appearance


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Evil said:


> She has regenerative powers right? Probably that.





Klue said:


> Amplified his regenerative abilities?



Amplified them at best, seeing as he should already have them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Evil was not the first one that predicted guys, it was me . Unless someone can take mo to an earlier prediction.



Orochibuto said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Orochimaru was bashed as a "snake that wanted to fly" and was beaten by the Hawk.
> 
> Now what is a snake that fly? A dragon, I think Kabuto will have evolved the snake style into a dragon style at least one of his high end jutsus or forms will have the theme of a dragon which will symbolize Kabuto surpassing his master becoming the snake that would fly (which are dragons) and defeating the foe Orochimaru couldnt.



As I predicted Orochimaru was bashed because he was a snake that wanted to fly and got defeated by a hawk, so Kabuto surpassed him by becoming into a snake that can indeed fly which is a dragon.

And just as my post predicted, this will be completed by Kabuto defeating the guy who Orochimaru couldnt defeat.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Another week and another chapter over hyped by the crowd at NF.



Th.....Thanks.


----------



## Ryopus (Mar 21, 2012)

can someone please show me where Evil posted his prediction? thanks!!


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy Shit! We have to see Tsunade's Sage Mode now. Imma turn "Booty Warrior", Boondocks style, and rape Kishi if it doesn't happen.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, snaaaaaps. Kabuto avoids Susano'o, I thought the Bros were going to go easy...

I'm guessing Edo Madara isn't getting recalled, lol. This should be good.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto looks like a nerd who saw the sunlight after 2 years


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> Woah, does that mean Tsunade might have Slug Sennin Mode ? And there is a Queen or King Slug boss of all Slugs who rules over Slug-topia and the play Slug-snap?


Yes and Yes.

Here you see the Snake king. We have already seen the Frog king. Only the Slug Queen remains.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Mar 21, 2012)

İ believe now , there is gonna be slug sage mode


----------



## Mateush (Mar 21, 2012)

Very interesting. Yes it seems insane, but it's Naruto we are reading now.



VlAzGuLn said:


> İ believe now , there is gonna be slug sage mode



Exactly


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Evil was not the first one that predicted guys, it was me . Unless someone can take mo to an earlier prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit, you predicted what was going to happen to a 'T' :/ What the hell dude.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

I also predicted that Kabuto would use a snake jutsu.

They aren't the only ones.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

One must wonder how UltimateDeadpool is going to respond to this - if it's confirmed that Kabuto is a Sennin for the same reasons as Jiraiya and Naruto.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

What an awesome development. Nice one Kishi. Snake Sennin Mode. Though I kinda hope we won't ever see slug sennin mode, as that would probably be far too disgusting.

Karin being an Uzumaki is not that much of a surprise. Now if we find out that Gaara is somehow related to the Uzumaki all the redheads are Uzumaki


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 21, 2012)

We have seen the Frog SM from Jiraiya and Naruto, and now SM from Kabuto. If Tsunade doesn't show Slug Sage Mode, Sakura probably will. She needs to surpass her master, though it would be pathetic if Tsunade doesn't show at least an incomplete Slug SM.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

Man I can just smell the slug sage mode :WOW


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol at people thinking one of the final villains would be a chump. 

Stomp Kabuto, STOMP!!!

Itach should be glad Sasuke is around and ready to start busting out some EMS crazy-shit in a chapter or two...

Though in all fairness, Itachi will probably show off a few things too. At the end of the day though, Kabuto by himself is going to be superior. But we'll see I guess, one chapter at a time lol.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Mercury Smile said:


> We have seen the Frog SM from Jiraiya and Naruto, and now SM from Kabuto. If Tsunade doesn't show Slug Sage Mode, Sakura probably will. She needs to surpass her master, though it would be pathetic that Tsunade doesn't know Slug SM.


Since when were you under the impression that only Sakura can learn it?

Ino learned under her too. I'm willing to bet that Tenten and Hinata did too.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

People are more excited at the thought of Tsunade having Slug Sage mode.


This hurts Orochibuto.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Slug mode would be amazing imo. Tsunade would have to ditch her good looks and become fat and slimy like the 6-tail and Katsuya.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 21, 2012)

The chapters seems good. As most of us think Kabuto will be a difficult opponent.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

Lol Kabuto. He got 1 chapter left then.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> What an awesome development. Nice one Kishi. Snake Sennin Mode. Though I kinda hope we won't ever see slug sennin mode, as that would probably be far too disgusting.
> 
> Karin being an Uzumaki is not that much of a surprise. Now if we find out that Gaara is somehow related to the Uzumaki all the redheads are Uzumaki



What about Sasori?


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Come on Lee and Gai, have Tiger Sennin Mode!

Kakashi, wolf sennin mode!

This is going to be the punch of the joke now, everyone has a Sennin Mode.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Man I can just smell the slug sage mode :WOW


It smells slimy.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Tsunade just became a fuck ton more interesting with this latest development. I'm actually excited to see what she'll do before the Kage's battle with Madara ends.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Sage energy/mode makes him immune to genjtutsu.. Biggest shitstorm of all time?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 21, 2012)

Snake King is made of Pimp and Jewelry.
What a fucking boss.

I admire Kabuto for being so damn Haxx on purpose. I love That Ambition. I wander if orochibuto is awake, cause he is going to cum.

Former form was tempting snake. Current form is embodiment of destruction. A Great Dragon.
Kabuto= satan.


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 21, 2012)

Snake Sennin Mode. Uzumaki Karin. Like what I see, so far .


----------



## Aiku (Mar 21, 2012)

DAT KABUTO!!!!!!!!!! :ho

KARIN BEING AN UZUMAKI? NOT A SURPRISE THERE. 

SNAKE SAGE MODE? KABUTO TURNS INTO A SNAKE AND A DRAGON? CAN THIS CHAPTER GET ANY BETTER?!


----------



## Bringer (Mar 21, 2012)

Us Tsunade fans have been saying for a while. And now you believe us! slug sage mode!!

I dont care about sage snake mode or what ever the shit is called.


----------



## Hustler (Mar 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> Come on Lee and Gai, have Tiger Sennin Mode!
> 
> Kakashi, wolf sennin mode!
> 
> This is going to be the punch of the joke now, everyone has a Sennin Mode.



Gai has a turtle summon


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin is an Uzumaki, interesting. It's not too surprising but good development I suppose. 

Snake Sennin Mode hmm, weird how it came to though. I mean did him surpassing Orochimaru have to do with him gaining Snake Sennin or was that just an add-on towards him further proving he's gone beyond? Maybe Orochimaru's Snake Mode is snake SM. We'll have to see. I wouldn't be surprised to find out Oro's snake mode is really the snake SM. I don't believe Tsunade's getting any Slug SM either regardless what people say.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

People are forgetting both bros are using Susanoo

Kabuto isn't the only one bringing out the big guns


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Gai has a turtle summon



COME ON GAI-NINJA TURTLE MODE!


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Only a matter of time until Mei and Gaara come out as Uzumakis too. Then when that happens Naruto will be revealed to be a Namikaze just to troll everyone.


----------



## Brian (Mar 21, 2012)

All the legendary sannin probably has a mode

I bet even Hiruzen had monkey mode and turned into a saiyan


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Kabuto= satan.


Satan has 10 or 12 horns on his heads in the book of Revelation/Apocalypse. They have diadems on them too.

And now Kabuto grows horns. What a coincidence.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Karin is an Uzumaki, interesting. It's not too surprising but good development I suppose.
> 
> Snake Sennin Mode hmm, weird how it came to though. I mean did him surpassing Orochimaru have to do with him gaining Snake Sennin or was that just an add-on towards him further proving he's gone beyond. Maybe Orochimaru's Snake Mode is snake SM. We'll have to see.



I think Orochimaru's technique is a Snake Sennin Mode, and Kabuto completed or went beyond it.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto has one chapter left before he gets one paneled


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Sennin Modo=new Rin'negan.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Mar 21, 2012)

Does that mean that Oro had a incomplite Snake sage mode ? Just like Jiraya

All that remains is Tsunade to have Slug Mode ( Cell's  power from DBZ ? or that would be to hax?)


----------



## rac585 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sage mode not restricted to the toads? I wonder if that means Kabuto could turn Itachi (or anybody) into a stone snake.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

ISeeVoices said:


> Does that mean that Oro had a incomplite Snake sage mode ? Just like Jiraya
> 
> All that remains is Tsunade to have Slug Mode ( Cell's  power from DBZ ? or that would be to hax?)



If Kabuto's version is an expansion or completed version of Orochimaru's, then yes, I believe so.

As for Tsunade, she better have a Sennin Mode, seriously.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Seems like everyone is unveiling an ultimate Jutsu the last few months.


I blame Chapter 571.


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Sennin Modo=new Rin'negan.



Sennin Mode is way more appealing and interesting then Rin-negan.


Gai and Lee = Ninja Turtle Sennin Mode
Itachi = Crow Sennin Mode
Sasuke = Hawk Sennin Mode
Kakashi = Wolf Sennin Mode, or Dog Sennin Mode


YEAH~!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

People are strangely silent about this confirmation that Kabuto has surpassed Orochimaru. 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Snake Sennin Mode hmm, weird how it came to though. I mean did him surpassing Orochimaru have to do with him gaining Snake Sennin or was that just an add-on towards him further proving he's gone beyond? Maybe Orochimaru's Snake Mode is snake SM. We'll have to see. I wouldn't be surprised to find out Oro's snake mode is really the snake SM. *I don't believe Tsunade's getting any Slug SM either regardless what people say.*



Agreed here. This fight against Madara is very likely her last big fight and if she hasn't pulled it out by now, she isn't going to.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> I think Orochimaru's technique is a Snake Sennin Mode, and Kabuto completed or went beyond it.



That would make sense to me. Orochimaru's snake mode against Sasuke is the "Snake Sennin Mode", it just has a name attached to it really. Orochimaru was sick and dying when he did it too. Maybe he'd be able to accomplish what Kabuto did had he not been that way but either way Kabuto went wild. Kabuto though took the thing to new levels indeed. I figured he'd surpass Orochimaru but this guy did it in a few arcs which is surprising. I haven't seen a jump that high from anyone since Naruto.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Mar 21, 2012)

This week is interesting.

 Karin being an Uzumaki doesn't surprise me too much, and I'm not disappointed at all. I mean what can you expect, you can't have all the Uzumaki super powerhouses like Nagato or Kushina, if they were then they wouldn't have lost their village. Tayuya was probably(80% sure) an Uzumaki and she was pretty strong. 
 Now the question is what she plans to do? Follow Sasuke or Naruto? If Sasuke, then congrats, it looks like the Uchiha and Uzumakies are finally combining, and Naruto and Sasuke will be kind of related.

 Snake mode, yeah, interesting, Fukasaku did say that sage energy could be pulled from the air and from the ground. Since Naruto has been pulling it from the air, he gets his own look, so maybe Kabuto learned from the Snakes how to pull it from the ground.
 It would be interesting to see a different kind of energy with different effects.

 The dragon. Not surprised really, because Dragons are said to be related to snakes, they being part of the reptile family.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

Doesn't seem like Kabuto is gonna get one paneled now, does it.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Since when were you under the impression that only Sakura can learn it?
> 
> Ino learned under her too. I'm willing to bet that Tenten and Hinata did  too.


Sakura is the neo Sannin who will "surpass" Tsunade  somehow. Ino may have trained under Tsunade, but she's not about slugs  like Sakura is. Sakura has been connected to slugs due to images drawn  by Kishi himself. There is no indication that Hinata is a medic nor learned under her. 

If you think Ino or Hinata or TenTen  will have slug-related jutsu, you are mistaken.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> Whatever Kabuto has up his sleeve...Sugeitsu already found the counter....well at least I hope thats what he found.



Which means that for the brothers to even have a chance, they need specific knowledgement on how to defeat Kabuto.

Epic chapter is epic


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> People are strangely silent about this confirmation that Kabuto has surpassed Orochimaru.



I think we all expected it - though it happened kinda quickly.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

I seriously hope Tsunade has a Slug Sennin Mode.

I want her to become fat and grotesque looking. That could be a reason she never wants to use it.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Snake King is made of Pimp and Jewelry.
> What a fucking boss.
> 
> I admire Kabuto for being so damn Haxx on purpose. I love That Ambition. I wander if orochibuto is awake, cause he is going to cum.
> ...


I know right? Dude went far and wide to get haxx as fuck and boss around characters like Tobi. Hopefully he has ass-loads of crazy jutsus in store...and we still have "That Jutsu" to consider; although, maybe this dragon transformation is it.



Jad said:


> Sennin Mode is way more appealing and interesting then Rin-negan.


To each his own, I think the Rin'negan has a great deal more to show and Tobi will probably be the one, but that's just a guess. 

This is a pretty cool development though, it opens up a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Which means that for the brothers to even have a chance, they need specific knowledgement on how to defeat Kabuto.
> 
> Epic chapter is epic



*Uchiha damage control incoming soon!*


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2012)

Itachi is going to solo Kabuto so hard.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> I think we all expected it - though it happened kinda quickly.



I've seen a shocking amount of people claim that Kabuto is nothing more than and never will be more than a pale shadow of Orochimaru in terms of power. It's been one of the legs of the long-standing "Orochimaru is going to overpower him and be the FV" theories.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> What about Sasori?




 I forgot about him.




Klue said:


> Tsunade just became a fuck ton more interesting with this latest development. I'm actually excited to see what she'll do before the Kage's battle with Madara ends.



Don't get ahead of yourself. SM is very rare and Kishi won't let it become an inflationary ability at this point. Tsunade is very unlikely to have SM, because it would diminish Kabuto's hype. Abilities like SM are impressive because they are very rare. Kishi took 150 chapters to introduce a second living SM user after Naruto, he will take more than 10 or 20 to introduce a third.



Mercury Smile said:


> We have seen the Frog SM from Jiraiya and Naruto, and now SM from Kabuto. If Tsunade doesn't show Slug Sage Mode, Sakura probably will. She needs to surpass her master, though it would be pathetic if Tsunade doesn't show at least an incomplete Slug SM.



Why would it be pathetic? Oro also never showed anything related to Sennin Mode either. Tsunade has her own skills, not having something as rare as SM isn't cause to call her pathetic.


----------



## John Connor (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I seriously hope Tsunade has a Slug Sennin Mode.
> 
> I want her to become fat and grotesque looking. That could be a reason she never wants to use it.


bbw Tsunade?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

loool. He literally has sennin mode. I thought the spoiler provider was just messing around with kabuto's snake looks or something.

LOOOL. Biggest asspull ever ?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Now to cement Kabuto surpassing Orochimaru he will defeat the guy that Oro couldnt. "Kabuto will get raped"


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

LOL This chapter just confirms everything I thought.

1. I knew Kabuto's technique was a far superior form of Hydra Mode. It made sense, but just like everything else Kabuto has surpassed Orochimaru.

2. Also you better believe this. Tsunade and Ay at the very least are stronger than Hashirama and EMS Madara.

3. The chances of the Sannin being Senju jumps up even further. Now will peopl finally accept Orochimaru was stronger than Jiraiya. Oddly enough we have not had confirmation if Orochimaru was stronger than Tsunade. Tsunade may well be the the strongest Sannin.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've seen a shocking amount of people claim that Kabuto is nothing more than and never will be more than a pale shadow of Orochimaru in terms of power. It's been one of the legs of the long-standing "Orochimaru is going to overpower him and be the FV" theories.



lol, Orochimaru purist.


----------



## Kankurette (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin's an Uzumaki? At this rate, every ginger in the manga is going to end up related to Naruto.

Also, totally not surprised that Kabuto is strong. People tend to underestimate him.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Which means that for the brothers to even have a chance, they need specific knowledgement on how to defeat Kabuto.
> 
> Epic chapter is epic


 
yeah, now im pretty sure what Juugo and Sugeitsu found was the info on the white snake sennin mode, and its weakness.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> 2. Also you better believe this. Tsunade and Ay at the very least are stronger than Hashirama and EMS Madara.



lol, what?


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Now to cement Kabuto surpassing Orochimaru he will defeat the guy that Oro couldnt. "Kabuto will get raped"



Maybe he will defeat Itachi, but definitely not Sasuke. You have to understand why Orochimaru had a shameful defeat. It was, because he was an evil so and so. Kabuto too will be humiliated in the end.

Anyway I said several times that Kabuto's secret technique is an improved Hydra Mode.


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2012)

Why doesn't Itachi just one panel Kabuto like he did to Orochimaru?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

*Tayuya Uzumaki.*



So far, the only Sennin users have been Jiraiya and Naruto, or just Naruto? I'm confused about Hermit Mode then, unless that's the same thing. Not to familiar with Jiraiya's abilities.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 21, 2012)

So... Naruto Got Gama-sennin mode from Frog oil.

Kabuto must have gotten his power from Snake Oil 
So hilarious when thinking of his medical background.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

> Why doesn't Itachi just one panel Kabuto like he did to Orochimaru?



Because he's to weak to do so


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> *Uchiha damage control incoming soon!*





Kakashi_Love said:


> yeah, now im pretty sure what Juugo and Sugeitsu found was the info on the white snake sennin mode, and its weakness.



Indeed .

I need some good laughs so with your permission Im going to read some threads and re-read all those comments about Itachi soloing Kabuto and that Kabuto is weak and he would get raped by any of the bros individually


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

Seph said:


> Why doesn't Itachi just one panel Kabuto like he did to Orochimaru?



He isn't allowed to kill him :/


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto going insane and using his secret is cool but it seems that fight is going to be short 

I hope around 5 chapters of awessome fight at least....


And about Karin being an Uzumaki well that fits her good because she would have to have a lot of chakra to give it for others.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> LOL This chapter just confirms everything I thought.
> 
> 1. I knew Kabuto's technique was a far superior form of Hydra Mode. It made sense, but just like everything else Kabuto has surpassed Orochimaru.
> 
> ...



WTF is this?


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've seen a shocking amount of people claim that Kabuto is nothing more than and never will be more than a pale shadow of Orochimaru in terms of power. It's been one of the legs of the long-standing "Orochimaru is going to overpower him and be the FV" theories.


IMO Orochimaru left an indelible mark on the manga, so it's not surprising. I even posted a thread recently questioning if Kabuto would eclipse Orochimaru, though not in the power sense: more the trollolol factor. 

Him being one of the last villains and pretty much soloing the war made it pretty obvious he'd be a total monster. Though, there were many who claimed he was nothing without Edo Tensei. I guess you can't blame them considering the MASSIVE leap in power Kabuto has achieved in comparison to his Part1 form.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

So white snake sennin mode is "that jutsu"


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, what?



Read what Kishimoto truly believes about the Next Generation, the message he is trying to pass onto his kids etc.

Now we know Tsunade probably still HAS another trump card. It is a given when she uses it she will get further praise.

Madara is going to get a lesson, that the world does not stand still.


----------



## jimbob631 (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> LOL This chapter just confirms everything I thought.
> 
> 1. I knew Kabuto's technique was a far superior form of Hydra Mode. It made sense, but just like everything else Kabuto has surpassed Orochimaru.
> 
> ...



What evidence is there that Oro is stronger than Jiraiya?  And what indicates Tsunade and A are stronger than Hashirama and EMS Madara.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> LOL This chapter just confirms everything I thought.
> 
> 1. I knew Kabuto's technique was a far superior form of Hydra Mode. It made sense, but just like everything else Kabuto has surpassed Orochimaru.
> 
> ...


No there at best is going to be equal to Jirayia at best they should be around Itachi's level no higher then that.


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He isn't allowed to kill him :/



Genjutsu paralysis. Not killing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 21, 2012)

YO THIS CHAPTER IS EPIC !!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto has plot armor, Don't feed the hype.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 21, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Because he's to weak to do so



.....


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 21, 2012)

fuck yeahhhh 
*DAT KABUTO* beasting on uchiha's. 
karin being an uzumaki is quite surprising actually. 
 could kushina's words "find a woman like me" really come true?
karin qualifies as the candidate 
make it happen kishi.
 
damn i'm so hyped now!


----------



## auem (Mar 21, 2012)

i not like dragon...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

Seph said:


> Genjutsu paralysis. Not killing.



Probably Itachi has a plan. He might be trying to exhaust him, or catch him offguard to OHKO him with Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

If Kabuto truly surpass Orochimaru then that would mean one thing that Itachi will be defeated and Zetsu will emerge from Kabuto's cloak informing Tobi about Sasuke then Tobi saving him from Kabuto.

It would be awesome having Sage Mode Naruto vs Sage Mode Kabuto. Kabuto has been the longest surviving villain since part 1 and has a acknowledged Naruto's abilities. Not only that Kabuto was inspired by Naruto ways of gaining new identity.

Kabuto better not die, and he hasn't met Naruto yet.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 21, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> So white snake sennin mode is "that jutsu"


 
lol I think so.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> Maybe he will defeat Itachi, but definitely not Sasuke. You have to understand why Orochimaru had a shameful defeat. It was, because he was an evil so and so. Kabuto too will be humiliated in the end.
> 
> Anyway I said several times that Kabuto's secret technique is an improved Hydra Mode.



As I said I dont expect Kabuto to win but fuck..... I was saying and now should be obvious that Kabuto will be an extreme fight and that indeed the bros as a team are needed because individually Kabuto would > them and that possibly as apparently is happening Kabuto just as with the Tobi fight will have the upper hand at least at the beginning.

Uchihafans were saying he was a weaksauce how Itachi or Sasuke would rape him individually or that Itachi would solo 

Possibly Kabuto will defeat Itachi which even if Kabuto dies or lose with that I will be satisfied with the fight.

Moreover what is more sweet is that apparently Suigetsu's scroll is playing a role which mean for the bros to even be able to fight Kabuto they need specific knowledgement on how to defeat him.

Epic chapter will be epic and the upcoming ones too.


----------



## John Connor (Mar 21, 2012)

its all genjutsu


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2012)

Itachi will probably seal Sasuke after taking care of Kabuto.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

so that jutsu was white snake jutsu.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 21, 2012)

Seph said:


> Itachi will probably seal Sasuke after taking care of Kabuto.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 21, 2012)

Like Sasuke won't fuck up Kabuto with Karasu tengu mode


----------



## Final Jutsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Seph said:


> Why doesn't Itachi just one panel Kabuto like he did to Orochimaru?



He's no bamflash


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

He revealed "that jutsu" way too fast. Things are not looking for Kabuto in the long run


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> Read what Kishimoto truly believes about the Next Generation, the message he is trying to pass onto his kids etc.
> 
> Now we know Tsunade probably still HAS another trump card. It is a given when she uses it she will get further praise.
> 
> Madara is going to get a lesson, that the world does not stand still.



Why are so many people immediately jumping to the conclusion that Tsunade has a sage-mode that she's going to pull out of nowhere? This is probably her last fight. She hasn't even hinted at anything like it in the past. It isn't her style. Just because the _potential_ for sage-mode may exist for the three sannin, it doesn't mean they all have it. Hell, it doesn't look like Orochimaru had it either.

Even if she does have it, the idea that she is > Madara like you said earlier is a tad extreme.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> What evidence is there that Oro is stronger than Jiraiya?  And what indicates Tsunade and A are stronger than Hashirama and EMS Madara.





Thdyingbreed said:


> No there at best is going to be equal to Jirayia at best they should be around Itachi's level no higher then that.



This chapter just confirms Kishimoto has not forgotten his themes. 

Anyway this chapter just draws a further parallel to Orochimaru and Jiraiya. Both apprenticed under the different animals, but failed to full master their powers. They were still formidable and it is implied Orochimaru won every time.


As for the case of Tsunade and Ay, they both have been far too cocky with the other kages. They both act like they are the two strongest around.

Madara has constantly had to take back his words against Tsunade. Whether people like to admit it or not Hiruzen was shown to defeat Hashirama. The Sannin were strongly implied to all be stronger than Hiruzen.

Anyway Kishimoto IS NOT going to tell his readers that just, because they are a WOMAN and LACK a special ability they cannot compete.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Who would have thought little Kabuto from the Chuunin Exams would have made it this far.



I surely thought he was just Orochimaru's sidekick, he would eventually die trying to protect Orochimaru or something. But instead, he outlives him, and surpasses him. Brilliant.

I wonder if Kishimoto planned for Kabuto last this long since day one..


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Seph said:


> Why doesn't Itachi just one panel Kabuto like he did to Orochimaru?



Becuase he cant. The sweetest thing is going to be that apparently they will need Suigetsu's scroll to beat Kabuto which mean to even fight him they will need specific knowledgement on how to defeat him.

This reminds me on me being a newb at some videogames and buying strategy guides and cheat codes to beat it 

Now Kabuto may possibly cement him surpassing Orochimaru by defeating the guy Orochimaru couldnt, your sweet Itachi and an immortal version of it.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 21, 2012)

Okay, So if anyone has a better handle on this, What exactly does "Snake sage mode" do?
Is it similar to Naruto's in absorbing senjutsu chakra, cause it sounds like shirohebi is actually apart of it all.

Also, does this mean that ass-snake is Kabuto's fusion?
Would make perfect sense, as he doesn't move much. 

Man, Kabuto's power just jumped RAPIDLY.


----------



## kardez (Mar 21, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> I guess you can't blame them considering the MASSIVE leap in power Kabuto has achieved in comparison to his Part1 form.



Kabuto didn't have a massive power flux. I've been watching the beginning again..and he was able to take out anbu with ease, as well as fool kakashi with a decoy who looked like him(Kabuto). 
He was also able to put a whole stadium to sleep, during the  chuuin exam. 

He withstood Naruto's rasengan. As well as hide his true identity for so long in konoha. I always doubted him...but now...he's the man.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That would make sense to me. Orochimaru's snake mode against Sasuke is the "Snake Sennin Mode", it just has a name attached to it really. Orochimaru was sick and dying when he did it too. Maybe he'd be able to accomplish what Kabuto did had he not been that way but either way Kabuto went wild. Kabuto though took the thing to new levels indeed. I figured he'd surpass Orochimaru but this guy did it in a few arcs which is surprising. I haven't seen a jump that high from anyone since Naruto.



It would make sense in a wierd way if Oro's snake transformation was a form of SM. We do know that the worse your control over natural energy the more you transform. Oro must have been very bad at handling natural energy if that is the case. He was barely good enough not to turn into stone.




PikaCheeka said:


> I've seen a shocking amount of people claim that Kabuto is nothing more than and never will be more than a pale shadow of Orochimaru in terms of power. It's been one of the legs of the long-standing "Orochimaru is going to overpower him and be the FV" theories.



Indeed, I remember seeing quite a few people last week say that Oro would take over Kabuto



Grimmjowsensei said:


> loool. He literally has sennin mode. I thought the spoiler provider was just messing around with kabuto's snake looks or something.
> 
> LOOOL. Biggest asspull ever ?




It's not an asspull.

It certainly is a surprise, but it's not an asspull. The parallels between Oro and Jiraiya- and the rivalry between snake and frog- have been long since established and Kabuto does have his buttsnake which can allow him to gather natural energy while he moves. 



arednad said:


> 3. The chances of the Sannin being Senju jumps up even further. Now will peopl finally accept Orochimaru was stronger than Jiraiya. Oddly enough we have not had confirmation if Orochimaru was stronger than Tsunade. Tsunade may well be the the strongest Sannin.



Why would this chapter make us believe that Oro was stronger than Jiraiya? Oro either didn't have SM or if his white snake was SM he was very bad at using it and Jiraiya was very much his superior in this regard.

Well Yagami cleared that up. Oro was very bad at SM

In terms of control over natural energy according to the degree of physical transformation it looks like
Oro<<<<<<<Kabuto<=Jiraiya<<Naruto


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Becuase he cant. The sweetest thing is going to be that apparently they will need Suigetsu's scroll to beat Kabuto which mean to even fight him they will need specific knowledgement on how to defeat him.


I doubt that. The chances of Suigetsu find them now is close to none.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are so many people immediately jumping to the conclusion that Tsunade has a sage-mode that she's going to pull out of nowhere? This is probably her last fight. She hasn't even hinted at anything like it in the past. It isn't her style. Just because the _potential_ for sage-mode may exist for the three sannin, it doesn't mean they all have it. Hell, it doesn't look like Orochimaru had it either.
> 
> Even if she does have it, the idea that she is > Madara like you said earlier is a tad extreme.



It has been hinted several times. First of all she is the SLUG PRINCESS. In the same was Jiraiya is the TOAD SAGE. So already there is a parallel. 

After witnessing Toad Sannin Mode and Knowing about Hydra Mode, Pain comments about ALL THREE of the SANNIN have unique abilities.

Tsunade was said to be the equal of Orochimaru and Jiraiya.

They all have their unique relationship Toad>Slug>Snake>Toad. Not only does this fit their summons, but it is complete when they enter their final forms.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

@Grimmy:
Kabuto getting sennin mode has been in the works for over four years now: chapter 356. Shortly thereafter Jiraiya used SM. This development is obvious now that Kabuto looks so much like Oro.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> He revealed "that jutsu" way too fast. Things are not looking for Kabuto in the long run



It may and possibly is not "that" jutsu since its not a jutsu its a mode he has dragon style as I predicted unlike snake and I dont see why it makes him invincible as "that" jutsu should, though of course its possible and should wait for confirmation. When Kabuto reveal "that" jutsu it will be clear to us and will be given special attention I think.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto turning into a Dragon instantly makes him 1 of my favorite characters


----------



## Psychic (Mar 21, 2012)

I remember LotU prediciting way back in 2006 that Kabuto was going to be the final villain.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> I remember LotU prediciting way back in 2006 that Kabuto was going to be the final villain.


And the mods called him a troll.

Oh my.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

it looks to be the same SM but with snakes tech.

Senpou - Hakugeki no Jutsu ( Sage Arts - White Aggravation )


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 21, 2012)

Someone needs to give that Sage snake a pair of shades. 

I also have the feeling this is how Kishimoto is preparing Sasuke against Sage mode.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto said he is going to ascend of being a dragon. Well that means Kabuto will become a dragon rather than snake.

So much for hawks>snakes its dragon>hawk.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

I've got to confess that panel with kabuto "crawling" is pretty nice.

Swag.


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Here are the facts,

Because Kabuto is not fleeing this match or running away he knows a couple of things:

1. He knows Itachi's and Sasuke's strength and has abilities to contend with them. His not stupid, he knows they are Genjutsu experts, he knows of their ocular powers, he knows everything Orochimaru knew as well. His on par pretty much. I can voluntarily state that.
2. Itachi is an edo-tensei, he can't be killed. Kabuto knows this, otherwise why would you be insane enough to fight a immortal Itachi? He has a way to stop Itachi as an edo tensei or use him to his advantage.

Kabuto is smart, he would not drag his self into a fight just to die.

Itachi fans, getting ready to get trolled. I will tell you why ? It won't be great writing to see Kabuto die by the hands of Itachi/Sasuke without any explanation why Kabuto is fighting in the first place. Hence Itachi is going to get done in. Kabuto just dieing after he rushes in would be bad story writing. Sasuke, the only person who is going to survive this battle, will kill Kabuto to fulfill the title 'Avenger' once again. Sasuke can only get stronger from this point on.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Why would this chapter make us believe that Oro was stronger than Jiraiya? Oro either didn't have SM or if his white snake was SM he was very bad at using it and Jiraiya was very much his superior in this regard.



The gap between Orochimaru and Jiraiya would be negligible anyway. Though Orochimaru having the match up advantage would win most of the time.

Orochimaru probably had the crappy Hydra version. He never mastered it just like Jiraiya never mastered SM. In the end it was left up to their pupils. This chapter just further puts them around the same level. It also confirms everything we know with Orochimaru always being that hair's breath ahead of Jiraiya.


----------



## calimike (Mar 21, 2012)

6th Movie is out here via ANN and Manga-News  Check it out

*Naruto the Movie: Road to Ninja*


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Predictable or not I still don't see the point of it.  At least Nagato had Rikudou connections. Karin...more than likely won't.
> 
> 
> And what powers of hers does Kabuto have?



her healing chakra, and karin possibly being used to create a uzumaki/uchiha vessel for use by Kabuto/Oro to awaken a rinnegan and gain Rikudou's power?  

that's connection with rikudou there, it's about the Rikudou, yo


----------



## Mateush (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are so many people immediately jumping to the conclusion that Tsunade has a sage-mode that she's going to pull out of nowhere? This is probably her last fight. She hasn't even hinted at anything like it in the past. It isn't her style. Just because the _potential_ for sage-mode may exist for the three sannin, it doesn't mean they all have it. Hell, it doesn't look like Orochimaru had it either.
> 
> Even if she does have it, the idea that she is > Madara like you said earlier is a tad extreme.



You can think about who is slug's boss? Why that slug decided to accompany Tsunade? Therefore it's highly possible that Tsunade had been in their weird world and talked with the king.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 21, 2012)

It's probably going to end up being like this, theres no way Sasuke's going to lose this but Kabuto should end up being stronger then Itachi.

EMS > Dragon mode
Snake mode = Sage Mode = MS


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It may and possibly is not "that" jutsu since its not a jutsu its a mode he has dragon style as I predicted unlike snake and I dont see why it makes him invincible as "that" jutsu should, though of course its possible and should wait for confirmation. When Kabuto reveal "that" jutsu it will be clear to us and will be given special attention I think.



So he will be a sage just as naruto... omg! I really hope he is the final villian, this would be amazing!!! since he is the complete anti thesis of Naruto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto is the anti Naruto per excellency. Naruto inspired him now he got Sage Mode too, he wont go out before fighting Kabuto.

Though again its totally possible this will be Kabuto's last fight but he will go out giving Uchihas a good spanking like how Tobi was doign with Naruto in the beginning of his fight and possibly will even need specific knowledgement from Suigetsu's scroll to beat him . Cant wait to read the next chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochimaru couldn't become a "perfect" Sage. He was imperfect like Jiraiya. Exactly what I thought. 

Oro was an imperfect Sage and could only become a snake, his snake SM was what we saw previously. Kabuto however surpassed Orochimaru to become what's beyond a snake, a dragon.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 21, 2012)

The whole "snake sage mode" isn't really the impressive thing in the chapter for Kabuto. The idea that he has taken techniques from Suigetsu and Karin could have bigger implications.  A dragon is cool, sure, but it's been revealed in chapter 1 of the fight and there's little chance of "dragon: phase 2".  The whole incorporating DNA from other ninja thing has a whole lot of "phase 2" potential.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

*Addy is strocking his sword right now*

*Addy buys a new keyboard*

*Addy is pleased with this chapter*


snake mode = awesome.

karin is uzumaki = just to show you that every uzumaki loves uchiha from birth as i have predicted before. 

yeah, that's it 

over all an awesome chapter


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

Agony said:


> *Kabuto has the ability of suigetsu and karin's.*
> Big news everyone.karin is an uzumaki.



*Didn't see that one comming.*

And now... my brain just shut down... the timeline has officially become for me completely and utterly unintelligible...

LOL at Kabuto as dragon. Reminds me of this:

he fought at close range the entire time


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochimaru's return is getting slimmer now. Kabuto seems like an upgraded version of him. But I still believe he will return somehow cause he hasn't had any flashbacks.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> As I said I dont expect Kabuto to win but fuck..... I was saying and now should be obvious that Kabuto will be an extreme fight and that indeed the bros as a team are needed because individually Kabuto would > them and that possibly as apparently is happening Kabuto just as with the Tobi fight will have the upper hand at least at the beginning.
> 
> Uchihafans were saying he was a weaksauce how Itachi or Sasuke would rape him individually or that Itachi would solo
> 
> ...



It was foolish to think Kabuto would be weak. It is that simply. Nothing more to add. He was always going to be stronger than Orochimaru, who himself was a beast.

However, that technique is almost certainly Dragon Mode. It is going to give him insane regeneration and make him ridiculously strong. Hence, why he thinks he is immortal.

As for the scroll I don't think it has anything to do with Kabuto. A wild guess, but I got a feeling it may even have something to do with bases, men, prisoners Orochimaru had worldwide. There are a LOT of people very loyal to Sasuke out there for saving their lives.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> This chapter just confirms Kishimoto has not forgotten his themes.


I'll have what you're smoking please. 

Just because Tsunade is of a younger generation doesn't mean she's stronger than Hashirama; unless you've missed the last 5 or so chapters, it's painfully obvious that EMS Madara and Hashirama were on a level no one has come close to for a very long time. 

Now, I believe Naruto and Sasuke will surpass them...but Tsunade? That's hilarious. I think you're just on that whole "younger generation" thing you'v been preaching for years that's not necessarily true in a circumstances, yet you use it to prop ludacris statements such as the aforementioned. 

No offense, but you're just way off base here. 


kardez said:


> Kabuto didn't have a massive power flux. I've been watching the beginning again..and he was able to take out anbu with ease, as well as fool kakashi with a decoy who looked like him(Kabuto).
> He was also able to put a whole stadium to sleep, during the  chuuin exam.
> 
> He withstood Naruto's rasengan. As well as hide his true identity for so long in konoha. I always doubted him...but now...he's the man.



He was comparable to Part1 Kakshi that absolutely shit his pants before Orochimaru, now he's probably significantly stronger than Orochimaru personally, and with Edo Tensei he's one of the strongest to ever exist. 

I'd say that's a pretty massive jump.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Hawk >>>>>> Snake 

Dragon >>>>>>> Hawk


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Hawk >>>>>> Snake
> 
> Dragon >>>>>>> Hawk





Sasuke-chan toyed with a dragon:

he fought at close range the entire time


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto just became *a **lot *more badass


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 21, 2012)

Regeneration doesn't really matter here people against either Sasuke or Itachi especially if he gets hit with Amaterasu pretty much nullifies it.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

i hope we;ll get some rikudou info this chapter.
ohana appeared by the way.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

Weasel > dragon


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Hawk >>>>>> Snake
> 
> Dragon >>>>>>> Hawk



i approve your logic 


so kabuto can turn to water now like suigetsu? 

and maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, sasuke is getting trolled so hard  


and this battle is supposed to prove that he is equal to naruto so that when naruto vs sasuke happens, it would be believable?


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 21, 2012)

Sage Mode will become more common than Sharingan?

Sasuke: Not so fast Kabuto!! When I gained my hawk contract I trained with the Hawk Sage to master Hawk Sage Mode!!

Kabuto: Wut?!

Kiba: I'm going to assist Naruto with my new learned Dog Sage Mode.

Sakura: At long last I surpassed Tsunade-sama. I wasn't confident in my skills but at long last after training with the Slug Sage I finally mastered Slug Sage Mode!!

Naruto: So everyone is more special than me? At least I'm the chosen one...

Nagato: So what, I was one to

Minato: And me too remember?

Naruto: And the last Uzumaki

Karin: NOT

Naruto: DAMN! This was supposed to be my manga


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Sasuke-chan toyed with a dragon:
> 
> he fought at close range the entire time



Thats a dinosaur.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Hexa said:


> The whole "snake sage mode" isn't really the impressive thing in the chapter for Kabuto. The idea that he has taken techniques from Suigetsu and Karin could have bigger implications.  A dragon is cool, sure, but it's been revealed in chapter 1 of the fight and there's little chance of "dragon: phase 2".  The whole incorporating DNA from other ninja thing has a whole lot of "phase 2" potential.



If Snake Sage Mode is Kabuto's big thing then his time is already almost up, seeing as he whipped it out so early.



I honestly think it's strange that they already mentioned him taking Suigetsu's and Karin's powers, too. He's definitely saying/doing too much too early.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I forgot about him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jiraiya and Oro who has shown vast amounts of toad and snake related jutsu. At least Oro had his 8 headed Hydra. Jiraiya looked like a toad in his SM. Oro was pretty much a snake.

She hasn't even shown throwing up a slug from her mouth like the other 2 can do. If you take away Katsuyu, the only slug to appear in the entire manga, she wouldnt be the slug princess. What other slug jutsu has she shown? Nothing. She in serious need of a "slug mode".


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

Why did kabuto pull his that jutsu on the first chapter of the fight?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 21, 2012)

I was afraid the bros and Kabuto would not get focus this week. I come here to see the win in the spoiler thread. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto 579: The sharingan trolled.


----------



## calimike (Mar 21, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> he fought at close range the entire time



Did you see Dartboard in Sasuke's room and dartboard look like Rinngean !? Does that mean Sasuke is attempt to gain rinneagan someday?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

I think Kishimoto took all of Oro's abilities that Sasuke could have had and gave them to Kabuto.

Sasuke better look good here or else he's gonna be toast when/if he fights Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I think Kishimoto took all of Oro's abilities that Sasuke could have had and gave them to Kabuto.
> 
> Sasuke better look good here or else he's gonna be toast when/if he fights Naruto.



I can't honestly imagine Sasuke ever looking the way Kabuto does now, or anything similar to it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why did kabuto pull his that jutsu on the first chapter of the fight?



Maybe is not "that" jutsu. Possibly it isnt since its a mode not a jutsu, when it is revealed it will be clear.

It is possible it is "that" jutsu but I think it isnt.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto looks like a demon.

He should lose the fucking glasses though...


----------



## Hexa (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto just says that Orochimaru's "snake sage" mode was imperfect, but Jiraiya's was the same.  It doesn't mean, of course, that Orochimaru is stronger than Jiraiya, but the sannin trio was designed specifically with the "snake > frog > slug > snake" relationship in mind.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

I think this new turn of events makes it even more likely that Senjutsu is directly related to the Senju clan. That in fact Senjutsu is the pendant to the Mangekyo Sharingan of the Uchiha. Jiraiya and the frogs may have been a fluke, but now there are two special summon animals with links to the Senju half of Konoha who can teach Sennin Mode. That's not a coincidence.



arednad said:


> The gap between Orochimaru and Jiraiya would be negligible anyway. Though Orochimaru having the match up advantage would win most of the time.
> 
> Orochimaru probably had the crappy Hydra version. He never mastered it just like Jiraiya never mastered SM. In the end it was left up to their pupils. This chapter just further puts them around the same level. It also confirms everything we know with Orochimaru always being that hair's breath ahead of Jiraiya.



I repeat apparently Oro was far worse at SM than Jiraiya. Jiraiya was very good at SM, he wasn't perfect like Naruto, but still very good. He did have the name frog *sage*. This revelation that Oro failed to become a sage actually reaffirms that Jiraiya ultimately was his superior.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Sasuke-chan toyed with a dragon:
> 
> he fought at close range the entire time



treasure rex is not a dragon


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2012)

this is some BS, not the plot but rather the power scale...smh Kabuto have snake sennin mode cool, I was expecting someone with Oro's power to have it since we saw Jiraiyah's but what the hell turning into a Dragon?!?!

BTW, Sakura is def getting Slug sennin mode after reading this....lol


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 21, 2012)

Chibi Avatar

Hawks > Dragons


----------



## Phemt (Mar 21, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why did kabuto pull his that jutsu on the first chapter of the fight?



Seems people haven't realized. 

Characters who bust out their ultimate move from the get go are always doomed.

They "look good" at the start only to get owned at the end, no matter how overpowered they may seem.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Naruto: So everyone is more special than me? At least I'm the chosen one...
> 
> Nagato: So what, I was one to
> 
> ...



You're joking, but... how on earth can Karin be an Uzumaki, is she THAT old like Kushina and Nagato?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

And since nobody's daring to mention it..let's talk about the elephant in the room..

Now that another clear parallel has been made between Oro and Jiraiya do people still think Jiraiya is above Oro and Itachi?


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin is an Uzumaki?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Evil was not the first one that predicted guys, it was me . Unless someone can take mo to an earlier prediction.
> 
> As I predicted Orochimaru was bashed because he was a snake that wanted to fly and got defeated by a hawk, so Kabuto surpassed him by becoming into a snake that can indeed fly which is a dragon.
> 
> And just as my post predicted, this will be completed by Kabuto defeating the guy who Orochimaru couldnt defeat.



awesome, nicely done bro.  symbolism at his best.  



Final Jutsu said:


> Sage energy/mode makes him immune to genjtutsu.. Biggest shitstorm of all time?



It's not unpredictable and would make total sense, if the inflow of natural energy is constant, then it would disrupt any genjutsu attempt on the chakra system.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kabuto looks like a demon.
> 
> He should lose the fucking glasses though...



well, with SM, naruo has his shitty orange jump suit 

i guess each SM has to have something retarded about it


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Karin is an Uzumaki?



lol, surprised?


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Mar 21, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> And since nobody's daring to mention it..let's talk about the elephant in the room..
> 
> Now that another clear parallel has been made between Oro and Jiraiya do people still think Jiraiya is above Oro and Itachi?



Not sure how that's the elephant in the room so much as you wanting to diss Jiraiya fans.

Anyway, I'm glad Karin is in fact an Uzumaki. Naruto still has some family left.  And the Snake Sage looks so pimp on his chair with his pipe.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> And since nobody's daring to mention it..let's talk about the elephant in the room..
> 
> Now that another clear parallel has been made between Oro and Jiraiya do people still think Jiraiya is above Oro and Itachi?


How does Itachi come into it? 

Unless of course you mean
A -> B
B -> C
therefore A->C
which btw is a fallacy


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Hawk >>>>>> Snake
> 
> Dragon >>>>>>> Hawk



Sasuke already owned a dragon

he fought at close range the entire time
he fought at close range the entire time
he fought at close range the entire time

He really abuses all sorts of animals


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Naruto 579: The sharingan trolled.


How was the Sharingan trolled? Itachi hasn't even used Tsukiyomi yet.

Come back when Kabuto, finds a way of getting past Yata mirror, or stopping Amaterasu, and full susanoo armor.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> treasure rex is not a dragon



It's still a plaything for Uchihas.  Kabuto should learn from the dino the cousin experience.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 21, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> You're joking, but... how on earth can Karin be an Uzumaki, is she THAT old like Kushina and Nagato?



Same as Naruto, her parents escaped from the Uzushiogakure massacre. If Kushina's and Nagato's family can do it, why not hers? It's not like people who escape the massacre are forever forced to live without ever making kids again 

Also, Snake Sage Mode, didn't expect that


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I think Kishimoto took all of Oro's abilities that Sasuke could have had and gave them to Kabuto.
> 
> Sasuke better look good here or else he's gonna be toast when/if he fights Naruto.


IMO, one of the main reasons for this fight is to show Sasuke's superiority to Itachi. He'll look good, no doubt about it. 

Itachi undoubtedly has a couple tricks up his sleeves too, we can't count him out after the hype of a chapter. Though, my guess is that it'll be apparent that Kabuto is too much a monster for Itachi to have handled alone.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Karin is an Uzumaki?



narukarin = just like his mother 

sasukarin = abuse 

i ship itakarin


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

I have to admit, now that Kabuto has taken the title of "Dragon", Lee won't be able to utilize the Dragon Style Taijutsu.

Or Gai using "Evening DRAGON" >_>


----------



## Mariko (Mar 21, 2012)

Sage snake... Sage Kabuto..; Is that a joke?


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> fuck yeahhhh
> *DAT KABUTO* beasting on uchiha's.
> *karin being an uzumaki is quite surprising actually.
> could kushina's words "find a woman like me" really come true?*
> ...





Addy said:


> *narukarin = just like hsi mother *
> 
> sasukarin = abuse
> 
> i ship itakarin




Lol I was thinking the same thing, we all know who Kushina meant now


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> I'll have what you're smoking please.
> 
> Just because Tsunade is of a younger generation doesn't mean she's stronger than Hashirama; unless you've missed the last 5 or so chapters, it's painfully obvious that EMS Madara and Hashirama were on a level no one has come close to for a very long time.
> 
> ...



I don't smoke, but perhaps you should read Kishimoto's interviews as well where he reveals some very telling things about his beliefs and the message he wants to get across.

Also look at things with your eyes. If Hashirama and EMS Madara ALONE were strong enough, then Madara would not need to keep switching powers. He has constantly had to use his powers and Hashirama's to keep up.

Secondly his insults to Tsunade have set this in stone. He has set up Tsunade to contradict those words. He took back that she was weak, he took back that her healing was not on the same level as Hashirama. Now this chapter it is likely revealed that Tsunade still has another final form. What do you think he is taking back next week?

Thirdly this is an important point. Madara is stuck in the past. He failed to have faith in the future. Good kages like Sandaime Raikage had faith that there kids had surpassed them. Madara is being set up for a rude awakening when he realises that he and Hashirama were not as strong as they thought.

Fourthly legends are lies. Do not believe them. Look at the example of Hanzo. Some people actually believed he could take all three Sannin at their best. In fact I would say people in the manga believed the same. Look at what happened. Or another case is Muu. Legends are blown out of proportion.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Thdyingbreed said:


> How was the Sharingan trolled? Itachi hasn't even used Tsukiyomi yet.
> 
> Come back when Kabuto, finds a way of getting past Yata mirror, or stopping Amaterasu, and full susanoo armor.



Patience my friend, you will see it. But this was really directed towards all of you who said Kabuto was going to be raped how he was fucking weak, etc.


Well look, he isnt.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, Kabuto caught me off guard with this one. 

Orochimaru hasn't been dead for a year, and Kabuto was able to surpass him in that amount of time? 

I thought you only got that kind of massive upgrade in such a short period of time in this manga if you have cheat-eyes, or you're a main character with a bijuu.

In any case, I'm not sure of how impressed I will be considering they have to capture him and not kill him. How powerful is this mode if Kishimoto placed a handicap on ... well, Itachi. Kabuto can kill Itachi but not Sasuke, but they both have to capture him.

Well, admittedly, Kabuto turning into a mythical creature certainly makes things interesting.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

The glasses is the only thing left we have to recognize him as "Kabuto".


He looks like Orochimaru + That one body he took instead of Sasuke.

Genyuumaru or whatever the fuck his name was.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Karin is an Uzumaki?


Of course, she has no plot relevance and thus must be made into either a Senju, Uchiha or Uzumaki to become relevant again as no one but one of those 3 can ever be important.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Patience my friend, you will see it. But this was really directed towards all of you who said Kabuto was going to be raped how he was fucking weak, etc.
> 
> 
> Well look, he isnt.



He has plot armor until he shows all of his abilities, then he gets roasted by the superior shinobi that is Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> The glasses is the only thing left we have to recognize him as "Kabuto".
> 
> 
> He looks like Orochimaru + That one body he took instead of Sasuke.
> ...



AND THIS CHAPTER SHOWS YOU THAT ANYTHING + OROCHIMARU = AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i have advocated this theory for a long time and it's nice to see it proven as manga canon.


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

I repeat, Gai will have Ninja turtle Sennin Mode. I repeat, Gai is a Ninja Turtle!


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, Kabuto caught me off guard with this one.
> 
> *Orochimaru hasn't been dead for a year, and Kabuto was able to surpass him in that amount of time? *
> I thought you only got that kind of massive upgrade in such a short period of time in this manga if you have cheat-eyes, or you're a main character with a bijuu.
> ...


naruto surpassed jiraya in what seemed like two-three weeks............... after he was week as shit before.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> COME ON GAI-NINJA TURTLE MODE!



Rock Lee will have a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle Mode 



Raging Bird said:


> Only a matter of time until Mei and Gaara come out as Uzumakis too. Then when that happens Naruto will be revealed to be a Namikaze just to troll everyone.



Uzumakis dominant trait is red hair, that means most uzumakis have red hair, but it doesn't mean any1 with red hair is an uzumaki.  Karin's an uzumaki cause she has special healing chakra of the uzumaki and she may be used to create a cloned baby vessel (with stolen Sasuke dna) for Oro's rinnegan in future.  

Oh and Mei isn't a redhead, she has auburn hair.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> I don't smoke, but perhaps you should read Kishimoto's interviews as well where he reveals some very telling things about his beliefs and the message he wants to get across.
> 
> Also look at things with your eyes. If Hashirama and EMS Madara ALONE were strong enough, then Madara would not need to keep switching powers. He has constantly had to use his powers and Hashirama's to keep up.



Madara is switching powers so he can keep up? What are you talking about? He's testing his power against the Gokage!!



arednad said:


> Fourthly legends are lies. Do not believe them. Look at the example of Hanzo. Some people actually believed he could take all three Sannin at their best. In fact I would say people in the manga believed the same. Look at what happened. Or another case is Muu. Legends are blown out of proportion.



What?

Do you even read the manga? The author supplied a reason for Hanzou's lacking strength. He wasn't overhyped, he lost his power due to inactivity. Doesn't mean his legend was over blown.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> AND THIS CHAPTER SHOWS YOU THAT ANYTHING + OROCHIMARU = AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i have advocated this theory for a long time and it's nice to see it proven as manga canon.



Orochimaru is the shit. My favorite ninja. I really hope Kabuto becoming this insane fucking monster sage snakey boy doesn't mean Orochimaru has no chance of coming back.


Although I like Kabuto, I always wanted Orochimaru to overcome him.* If Kabuto decides to give birth to Orochimaru*, I will accept that too.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

AlphaDragoon said:


> Not sure how that's the elephant in the room so much as you wanting to diss Jiraiya fans.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad Karin is in fact an Uzumaki. Naruto still has some family left.  And the Snake Sage looks so pimp on his chair with his pipe.


 
Diss jiraiya fans? I asked a question.

If I wanted to diss jiraiya fans it would go like this:

"Delusional fucks, the dude died an old ass man without mastering what naruto did in a week. Bwahahahahahah.."

And even that isn't more a diss than baiting which btw is not what I did.



Golden Circle said:


> How does Itachi come into it?
> 
> Unless of course you mean
> A -> B
> ...



parallels and implications are way too many and strong to be ignored. Add to the fact Oro tapping jiraiya's ass a few times and jiraiya being = or > itachi+backup not making much sense..

Then..yeah


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder if Oro's regenerative powers were also a result of his experiments on Karin and him possibly infusing himself with her DNA...

And what exactly Kabuto has from Suigetsu? Can he turn into water too?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto, you have really lowered your standards, haven't you?

Kabuto is definitely not just ET, and I was DEFINITELY wrong about that part, but they still have to capture him. 

How in the hell would they even BEGIN to do that if his power is far greater?

Imagine you and I having to take own prime-Mike Tyson - hell, probably current Tyson - without killing him. We'd get our asses whipped something serious.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

so wher are ma snake and pa snake?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dog/wolf sennin mode for Kakashi and Kiba!!!


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Rock Lee will have a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle Mode .



I'm soooo going to run with this xD

Rock Lee and Gai go *Sennin Mode.*

[Song plays]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPx-zkaKlTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> Same as Naruto, her parents escaped from the Uzushiogakure massacre. If Kushina's and Nagato's family can do it, why not hers? It's not like people who escape the massacre are forever forced to live without ever making kids again
> 
> Also, Snake Sage Mode, didn't expect that



*Once in a village* wiped out by war,* there was a young girl, all alone  and totally unscathed. *"She could tell lots of people were coming".* *Which prompted Orochimaru into inviting Karin to the Hidden Sound  village..*. She's served Oto (the Sound) ever since, thanks to her honed  perception ability, and her clear head. But even as Orochimaru's  underling, Karin feels no obligation towards him. Karin still fulfills  her duties out of affection for Uchiha Sasuke. Then Orochimaru dies, and  Sasuke stands before her. She sees something in Sasuke... Just what  would that be...?



Yeah... sure... her parents escaped... SHE was the one that made out alive by HERSELF due to her sensor ability. And she is only 16 y.o. 

Just like Naruto. And Minato said on a day Naruto was born, that Kushina's village and country got destroyed and she knows how it feels to lose homeland...


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Bottom right panel of the first picture, you will see a snake talking.

In the second picture, Kabuto does the splits. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> I don't smoke, but perhaps you should read Kishimoto's interviews as well where he reveals some very telling things about his beliefs and the message he wants to get across.
> 
> Also look at things with your eyes. If Hashirama and EMS Madara ALONE were strong enough, then Madara would not need to keep switching powers. He has constantly had to use his powers and Hashirama's to keep up.


Edo Madara is toying with the Kages with a fraction of the power at his disposal, he doesn't even give a shit about them, reducing his fighting potential. Kabuto has just stated that Hashirama is power is so potent many believe it to be a myth, Dan confirmed that Edo Madara is too much for ALL 5 KAGES. 

Tsunde is just not going to surpass EMS Madar and/or Hashirama. You are delusional to think this. Sorry. 


Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, Kabuto caught me off guard with this one.
> 
> Orochimaru hasn't been dead for a year, and Kabuto was able to surpass him in that amount of time?
> 
> ...





Divinstrosity said:


> HawkMan said:
> 
> 
> > Since we both agree Itachi would get curbstomped by Edo Madara controlled by Kabuto, let's remove him out of the equation.
> ...


Terms? lol


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 21, 2012)

he fought at close range the entire time

Naruto up soon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Although I like Kabuto, I always wanted Orochimaru to overcome him.* If Kabuto decides to give birth to Orochimaru*, I will accept that too.



You have some really weird tastes, you know.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Mercury Smile said:


> Jiraiya and Oro who has shown vast amounts of toad and snake related jutsu. At least Oro had his 8 headed Hydra. Jiraiya looked like a toad in his SM. Oro was pretty much a snake.
> 
> She hasn't even shown throwing up a slug from her mouth like the other 2 can do. If you take away Katsuyu, the only slug to appear in the entire manga, she wouldnt be the slug princess. What other slug jutsu has she shown? Nothing. She in serious need of a "slug mode".



Perhaps Tsunade's slugmode has been staring us directly in to the face. What are slugs known for? Soft, squishy and full of fluid. What does Tsunade have that is soft, squishy and full of fluids? Her huge breasts. We know as a teenager she wasn't nearly as busty. So perhaps that's her slugmode. There I said it *Boobs = Slug Mode*


Jokes aside, you may be right. Tsunade has shown very little of slug related abilities. For her the slug seems nothing other than a regular summon countless other shinobi use.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why did kabuto pull his that jutsu on the first chapter of the fight?



Because Itachi and Sasuke are apparently also using their biggest gun: Susanoo. Neither side is holding back, so Kabuto using it off the bat can't be considered a premonition of his imminent doom.



MS81 said:


> this is some BS, not the plot but rather the power scale...smh Kabuto have snake sennin mode cool, I was expecting someone with Oro's power to have it since we saw Jiraiyah's but what the hell turning into a Dragon?!?!
> 
> BTW, Sakura is def getting Slug sennin mode after reading this....lol



Well the snake -> dragon connection isn't all that surprising to me. Just for the sake of imagery Kishi couldn't have Kabuto remain a regular snake after he had Sasuke assume the role of the hawk.

Is there any mythical animal related to a slug which isn't anywhere near as disgusting to transform into?

Oh I've got it: The ultimate slugmode


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> Where did Kabuto find the time to train senjutsu with Hakuja Sennin when he should have been traveling around the world collecting DNA samples for the edo-tensei and devising strategies? I know many of you like the new developments, but I personally think that this manga is going down the drain.
> 
> Everybody and their mother has the rinnegan, mokuton or turn out to be sages. The abilities that made certain characters unique and interesting are being passed around like a cheap whore. Kishi had a nice run, but now is the time to call it quits I think.



How much time has pass since Orochimaru died and now? He could have trained Sennin Mode in a week like Naruto, and spent the rest of his time collecting shinobi for his edo tensei.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Is his leg in the snakes mouth? What's going on in that picture? Wonder if he's just as nasty as Orochimaru. Vomiting himself out of snakes and such.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> I repeat, Gai will have Ninja turtle Sennin Mode. I repeat, Gai is a Ninja Turtle!


.......................... TMNT still solos him


----------



## sagroth (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto'ssage mde is awesome, but there's other potentially interesting things underneath the surface this chapter.

Karin being an Uzumaki and Kabuto getting improved regen from her, combined with the recent revelations about Hashiaram's regen, and all the chapters that came before....

...there's a decent chance that Kyuubi never healed Naruto. That whole healing after a day thing, etc, could have been his Uzumaki chakra all along.

A quick shorthand of support for this idea:

-Karin bein an Uzumaki and her chakra healing others.
-Naruto's chakra healing Gaara.
-Naruto's chakra cleansing Kyuubi's
-Uzumaki clan having good life force.
-Hashirama healing without seals.
-Uzumaki being related to Hashirama.
-Tsunade having the same forehead seal as Kyuubi's first host(an Uzumaki), and using it to regenerate.
-Kyuubi chakra mode being full of life energy after Naruto removed Kyuubi's will from it.
Naruto's chakra changing Kyuubi.
-Kyuubi's chakra being poisonous. How can it be toxic and heal at the same time?
-Kushina surviving Kyuubi extraction.

The counter: Naruto healing faster while in lesser Kyuubi modes.

Explanation: maybe the increase in toxic Kyuubi chakra caused Naruto's innate Uzumaki healing ability to kick into overdrive? This would explain also why in 4tails mode against Orochimaru, Naruto could not keep up with the healing, and also why Yamato made the comment: "he shouldn't be able to move with that chakra..." in that instance, it couldn't keep up.

So maybe the Kyuubi chakra has served as a type of vaccine? All the purifying of the bad chakra has strengthened Naruto's innate Uzumaki chakra to the point of giving him a healing factor?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Kαrin said:


> he fought at close range the entire time
> 
> Naruto up soon.


So if Naruto is first in the TOC, why isn't it first in jpreview?

I smell a rat


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> So if Naruto is first in the TOC, why isn't it first in jpreview?
> 
> I smell a rat



Read what the frame next to the TOC says.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Edo Madara is toying with the Kages with a fraction of the power at his disposal, he doesn't even give a shit about them, reducing his fighting potential. Kabuto has just stated that Hashirama is power is so potent many believe it to be a myth, Dan confirmed that Edo Madara is too much for ALL 5 KAGES.
> 
> Tsunde is just not going to surpass EMS Madar and/or Hashirama. You are delusional to think this. Sorry.
> 
> ...



Ok...

How do you even determine this?

If Itachi can't go all out on him, but he can on Itachi, how can we prove he's stronger unless it's outright stated? You know damn well we can't leave it up to our interpretations, because if our interpretations were a reliable source, we wouldn't be betting.

We are going to see things differently. You know it, and I know. If for no other reason than ego.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> You have some really weird tastes, you know.



Orochimaru is my favorite character, what do you expect? We've seen worse from him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Kabuto'ssage mde is awesome, but there's other potentially interesting things underneath the surface this chapter.
> 
> Karin being an Uzumaki and Kabuto getting improved regen from her, combined with the recent revelations about Hashiaram's regen, and all the chapters that came before....
> 
> ...


jftr, I read all that.

The answer is no.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Because Itachi and Sasuke are apparently also using their biggest gun: Susanoo. Neither side is holding back, so Kabuto using it off the bat can't be considered a premonition of his imminent doom.



Yeah but susano is out there. It's been whored out even to kill fodder zetsu or to get someone's attention. It being pulled out of the hat first things first is not surprising..

Kabuto however..


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> How much time has pass since Orochimaru died and now? He could have trained Sennin Mode in a week like Naruto, and spent the rest of his time collecting shinobi for his edo tensei.



It would still be quite a troll if Kabuto could learn Sage Mode in a week while Oro couldn't in his whole life LOL


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

SM kabuto > SM naruto............. oh yeah i went there 

**


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> SM kabuto > SM naruto............. oh yeah i went there
> 
> **



SM Gai > SM Kabuto > SM Naruto

I just went there bitch!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

at Kabuto's crystal ball (?) on his head. Can he see the future like Elder Sage Toad?


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> It would still be quite a troll if Kabuto could learn Sage Mode in a week while Oro couldn't in his whole life LOL



Nothing we haven't seen before.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 21, 2012)

How much longer until Orochimaru returns. If white snake symbolizes rebirth and Kabuto has mastered the white snake mode, he will probably give birth to Orochimaru in the future.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> How much longer until Orochimaru returns. If white snake symbolizes rebirth and Kabuto has mastered the white snake mode, he will probably give birth to Orochimaru in the future.



If Kabuto isn't going to absorb him to become even stronger, I don't see a point.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nothing we haven't seen before.



Touche........!


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Mar 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> so wher are ma snake and pa snake?



They don't exist.
Snakes don't parent their children.
Do you see Hakuja-sama?

Do you see that relaxer/perm? That bandana? That bling?
You think a pimp-ass gangsta has time to raise kids? No. Don't no pimp play daddy. He has a stable of hoe-snakes, hits it raw-snake, and lets them streets raise whatever lil bastards come out.


Don't no snake ass ni**a got a daddy. The Streets is they daddy


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Kabuto'ssage mde is awesome, but there's other potentially interesting things underneath the surface this chapter.
> 
> Karin being an Uzumaki and Kabuto getting improved regen from her, combined with the recent revelations about Hashiaram's regen, and all the chapters that came before....
> 
> ...



Naruto the healer? It suits his psychiatrist role well. Also naruto now has family. Always liked karin better than the rest. It also makes uzumakis much closer to rikudou in connection.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 21, 2012)

So her hair was an indicator all the time...

But the Snake Sage thing is surprsingly equal to the Toad Sage thing.Good to know that there is a Slug sittin on a throne too.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> How much time has pass since Orochimaru died and now? He could have trained Sennin Mode in a week like Naruto, and spent the rest of his time collecting shinobi for his edo tensei.



Naruto and Sasuke are still like 16, right? It hasn't been a full year yet. 

Kabuto got one of those cheesy main character upgrades. 

You have THIS kind of potential but you serve Orochimaru? 

C'mon, Kishimoto.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> It would still be quite a *troll* if Kabuto could learn Sage Mode in a week while Oro couldn't in his whole life LOL


The correct term you are looking for is 'mindfuck'.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> at Kabuto's crystal ball (?) on his head. Can he see the future like Elder Sage Toad?



That's not Kabuto.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> How much longer until Orochimaru returns. If white snake symbolizes rebirth and Kabuto has mastered the white snake mode, *he will probably give birth to Orochimaru in the future.*



That's what I said. I hope Orochimaru comes back somehow.

Seems like that may not happen with Kabuto surpassing him and all.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Orochibuto, you have really lowered your standards, haven't you?
> 
> Kabuto is definitely not just ET, and I was DEFINITELY wrong about that part, but they still have to capture him.
> 
> ...



And Kabuto cant kill Sasuke, and he just doesnt end Itachi because he would end edo Madara too by pulling the edo tensei general shutdown.

Kabuto is being badass this chapter lol, deal with it and dont make excuses for when/if the brothers begin to have an incredible hard time with him and Kabuto even manage at least for a while to have the upper hand. But alas guess damage control.

Also I dont see how I have lowered my standards, read my posts please I have said MULTIPLE TIMES and I have repeateadly said it intentionally a lot (so that people can see it an in the case Kabuto lose they dont come at me) that I do not expect Kabuto to survive althought I dont discard the possibility that he would could survive as he may possibly meet Naruto.
*
I was pointing out that BOTH Uchihas brothers would be needed and that Kabuto would provide an extremelly hard fight and possibly hold for at least the first part of the fight the upper hand against both Uchihas. This is all I am saying and so far I have been right.*

How did I lowered my standards? I said just that you are free to look for my posts and confirm this. 

People were saying Kabuto was going to get raped how Itachi would solo, how any of the bros could win individually, and now look. It was obvious that he wasnt going to be raped or one panelled and that the Uchihas teamed up for a reason. And it is to note that so far this is Kabuto using a fraction of his power since his greatest power so far edo tensei, particularily Madara is being employed elsewhere.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow what a generic cover page, was hoping for something like Narutos new mode colored but that was pretty crap.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> *Once in a village* wiped out by war,* there was a young girl, all alone  and totally unscathed. *"She could tell lots of people were coming".* *Which prompted Orochimaru into inviting Karin to the Hidden Sound  village..*. She's served Oto (the Sound) ever since, thanks to her honed  perception ability, and her clear head. But even as Orochimaru's  underling, Karin feels no obligation towards him. Karin still fulfills  her duties out of affection for Uchiha Sasuke. Then Orochimaru dies, and  Sasuke stands before her. She sees something in Sasuke... Just what  would that be...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol when I started reading this post I broke out into the fresh prince of Belair theme.

Also Kabuto turning into a dragon should have been expected.



> Yamata no Orochi (八岐の大蛇?, lit. "8-branched giant snake") or Orochi, translated as the Eight-Forked Serpent in English, *is a legendary 8-headed and 8-tailed[1] [2] Japanese dragon* that was slain by the Shinto storm-god Susanoo.



Kabuto is about to get defeated by a storm created by susanoo.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok...
> 
> How do you even determine this?
> 
> ...


I'm just satisfied if Kabuto has a good showing after the flack he's received; if he summons Edo Madara at any point in the battle, you win. 

I'll leave the other side at your discretion: if you feel Itachi could not have defeated Kabuto alone, then come up with somethin'. It's gotta be good though, for both sides, like a one-month ban and sig rights or something.


----------



## Syntaxis (Mar 21, 2012)

sagroth said:


> -Naruto's chakra healing Gaara.
> -Hashirama healing without seals.
> -Uzumaki being related to Hashirama.



These points mess up your story.

Naruto's chakra healed Gaara? When? It was Chiyo using a ninjutsu, borrowing Naruto's chakra, that exchanged her life for his.

Hashirama is not related to or is an Uzumaki. The two clans just used to be close with one another, and on friendly terms. His healing prowess was due to him being a kick-ass ninja and having chakra reserves and/or efficiency that is rivaled only by Uchiha Madara.

You might be on to something, but that still leaves the question: Why didn't Uzumaki Kushina tame the Kyuubi, if she was a pure Uzumaki, whereas Naruto is only 50% Uzumaki?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> That's not Kabuto.



I'm tired today and writing bullshit, sorry, still cool crystal ball.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> *So her hair was an indicator all the time...*
> 
> But the Snake Sage thing is surprsingly equal to the Toad Sage thing.Good to know that there is a Slug sittin on a throne too.


lol nf, u so smart u missed this?


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2012)

Nurse Itachi: PUSH HARDER KABUTO-KUN!
Kabuto: NNNNNNNGGHHHHHH
Sasuke: The towels are ready, Itachi!!
Nurse Itachi: I can see its head!
Kabuto: NNNNNNNGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
Sasuke: IT'S A BOY! IT'S A BOY!
Nurse Itachi: What will you name him, Kabuto-kun?
Kabuto: Orochi...maru...


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I'm tired today and writing bullshit, sorry, still cool crystal ball.



It's all cool 

And that snake is pretty awesome.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are still like 16, right? It hasn't been a full year yet.
> 
> Kabuto got one of those cheesy main character upgrades.
> 
> ...



lol, I know, I know.

It's one of those things we all saw coming the moment he said he would surpass Orochimaru. It can't be helped.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are still like 16, right? It hasn't been a full year yet.
> 
> Kabuto got one of those cheesy main character upgrades.
> 
> ...



He clearly himself said he didnt attempted it until Naruto inspired him, had Naruto never talk no jutsued Kabuto and inspired him he would never have went this far. Which is why I think Kabuto may (MAY) survive the fight and encounter Naruto as he said he would.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

he fought at close range the entire time

Preview is now up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

Bet you that now that things are hotting up on this side of the manga..

Next week you're gonna get some tsunade "hashirama left us something important, his will the will of fire" speeches..

Oh for fucks sake..


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Ugh the Sage snake has perfect balance


----------



## Aiku (Mar 21, 2012)

Seph said:


> Nurse Itachi: PUSH HARDER KABUTO-KUN!
> Kabuto: NNNNNNNGGHHHHHH
> Sasuke: The towels are ready, Itachi!!
> Nurse Itachi: I can see its head!
> ...



I TOLD YOU ITACHI MAKES A GREAT NURSE.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

J preview is up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasuke takes off Kabuto's robe? What? 


And the Snake SM is actually related to Juugo. Interesting, so it does seem to be curse-seal-related.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

uzumaki clan confirmed to have healing abbilities.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 21, 2012)

Good at least he's decided to focus on one fight finally.

Probably going to be Kabuto vs Sasuke/Itachi until he goes into Dragon mode or whatever then we finish off Kage's vs Madara.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

He is capable of using bodily fluids to separate himself.


Mind = blown.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> I'm just satisfied if Kabuto has a good showing after the flack he's received; if he summons Edo Madara at any point in the battle, you win.
> 
> I'll leave the other side at your discretion: if you feel Itachi could not have defeated Kabuto alone, then come up with somethin'. It's gotta be good though, for both sides, like a one-month ban and sig rights or something.



The Madara part depends on how much trouble they're having capturing him. 
If they're catching hell capturing him, then bringing in Madara will certainly shove that difficult task from difficult into impossible. 

I'm not interested in a ban. 

We probably got a few weeks, at least, so I'll come up with something.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Juugo's Clan's powers lie with the White Snake Hermit Realm?


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> And since nobody's daring to mention it..let's talk about the elephant in the room..
> 
> Now that another clear parallel has been made between Oro and Jiraiya do people still think Jiraiya is above Oro and Itachi?



Jiraiya is still above Oro. As for Itachi, well I'd say Jiraiya would have defeated the sick living Itachi, but had Itachi been healthy they are too close to call.



doppelganger said:


> Where did Kabuto find the time to train senjutsu with Hakuja Sennin when he should have been traveling around the world collecting DNA samples for the edo-tensei and devising strategies? Now they'll have us believe that he planned this all along and had finished the preparations eons ago. I know many of you like the new developments, but I personally think that this manga is going down the drain.
> 
> Everybody and their mother has the rinnegan, mokuton or turn out to be sages. The abilities that made certain characters unique and interesting are being passed around like a cheap whore. Kishi had a nice run, but now is the time to call it quits I think.



No, they'll have you believe that most of the DNA samples were collected over years by Orochimaru. Something which should be readily apparent if you think about it.

Well, then just drop the manga if you don't like it any more. No one's forcing you to read it.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Yeah but susano is out there. It's been whored out even to kill fodder zetsu or to get someone's attention. It being pulled out of the hat first things first is not surprising..
> 
> Kabuto however..



Probably an indicator of how quickly Kishi intends to deal with this fight.
This chapter is basically Itachi and Sasuke soubleteaming Kabuto until he reveals SM. Next chapter will be Kabuto's true counter attack. Then Itachi will reverse things once again and somehow appear to succeed to use Tsukiyomi. Only to have it fail to work on Kabuto in the following chapter. and then will come the final twist which will decide the fight either way.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Every redhead confirmed for Uzumaki.

Gaara being the obvious exception.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

Look at Nagato looking like a boss. 

Plus I guess this confirms that Nagato had healing techniques? (Otherwise why draw him in...?)


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Every redhead confirmed for Uzumaki.
> 
> Gaara being the obvious exception.



Sasori.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2012)

so sasukarin is gonna happen while Naruhina gonna happen...smh


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke takes off Kabuto's robe? What?
> 
> 
> And the Snake SM is actually related to Juugo. Interesting, so it does seem to be curse-seal-related.



To me, that point made by Kabuto makes it seem less credible that Tsunade will get slug mode. Since Juugo is kind of tied in with this Snale Sennin Mode deal'o


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHHAH


He uses his hands to block Genjutsu?!?!?!?!? so much for the Sharingan being trolled


----------



## Phemt (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasuke has this covered.

He isn't even impressed with all the asspulls Kabuto is pulling out.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Tayuya being an Uzumaki would be irrelevant huh?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> He is capable of using bodily fluids to separate himself.
> 
> 
> Mind = blown.


That would make hohoHO! in the wahaHA! quite interesting


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, since my Text was deleted in the spoiler thread. *CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TRANSLATE THE TEXT AROUND ROCK LEE IN THAT COVER !!!* Sorry for caps lock.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAH
> 
> 
> He uses his hands to block Genjutsu?!?!?!?!? so much for the Sharingan being trolled



Yeah, I know right? Lamest counter ever.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Sasuke has this covered.
> 
> He isn't even impressed with all the asspulls Kabuto is pulling out.


If you want to believe that something that's been coming for four years is an asspull, go ahead.

smh


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wait wait Juugo's _clan?_

I thought Juugo just had a freak condition.

(Although I guess this explains how Orochimaru could give curse seals to others.)


----------



## sagroth (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry guys. My bad.


----------



## Federer (Mar 21, 2012)

So, Kabuto actually delivered.

Good for him, still don't like the guy.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> If you want to believe that something that's been coming for four years is an asspull, go ahead.
> 
> smh



It's lame because he was able to accomplish so much, so quickly. But you're right, we all saw it coming.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Mar 21, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Sasuke has this covered.
> 
> He isn't even impressed with all the asspulls Kabuto is pulling out.



Yes, out of the two of them it is Kabuto who is known for pulling out asspulls.


I'm wondering why people take Kabuto actually being stronger than Orochimaru so poorly, we knew he was a match for Kakashi in part 1 and presumably was training all these techniques while with Orochimaru. It's also a case of "mentor's body wasn't strong enough for the technique", which may be the closest to being an asspull, however that too fits with Jiraiya.


I'm also wondering if we'll see a slug mode, not that I really care for any sage mode that isn't from the frogs.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> Ok, since my Text was deleted in the spoiler thread. *CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TRANSLATE THE TEXT AROUND ROCK LEE IN THAT COVER !!!* Sorry for caps lock.


ONE DOES NOT SIMPLY

POST IN THE SPOILER THREAD


(someone make a caption plz)


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yeah, I know right? Lamest counter ever.



Yeah he could have just put on black shades you can't see through.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto is basically Orochimaru + Karin + Suigetsu + Juugo


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

Pretty much confirmed Sasuke needs Itachi to beat Kabuto


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

Now that's one hell of a genjutsu counter. 

C'mon, Kishimoto. This dude becomes some sort of Snake Buddha, and that's the genjutsu counter you give him? 

Lastly, is that Sage Snake wearing a bandana?

What set is he claiming?


----------



## sagroth (Mar 21, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Wait wait Juugo's _clan?_
> 
> I thought Juugo just had a freak condition.
> 
> (Although I guess this explains how Orochimaru could give curse seals to others.)



Also explains the whole talking to animals thing.

Very impressive forethought, Kishi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

And it is to note this is NORMAL Sage Mode. Ergo he hasnt even pulled the heavy shit like Yamata No Orochi. Imagine Sage Mode Yamata No Orochi 

It is sweeter when I remember Kabuto isnt even using his greatest power (edo tensei)


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Jiraiya is still above Oro. As for Itachi, well I'd say Jiraiya would have defeated the sick living Itachi, but had Itachi been healthy they are too close to call.



Riiiiiiight...

Fair enough..*crickets*


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

doppelganger said:


> Naruto has a lot of experience with Kage bunshin training. Supposedly, only those who possess a high chakra level can utilize Senjutsu...I never figured Kabuto for a chakra monster. He seems to have great chakra control, hence why he excels in Iryō Ninjutsu, but that's it. Can't wait to hear about all the shit Kishi did to Kabuto for him to turn into such a beast.



For the Toad version; maybe the Snake version is a little different?



doppelganger said:


> And if Orochimaru knew senjutsu, even if it was imperfect, why didn't he teach it to Sasuke?



And if Jiraiya knew senjutsu, even if it was imperfect, why didn't he teach it to Naruto?

I don't know. Does he have to?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

So basically Itachi did nothing this chapter. lal.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2012)

so sasuke has juugo cells which is the power within the snake sage?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAH
> 
> 
> He uses his hands to block Genjutsu?!?!?!?!? so much for the Sharingan being trolled



I preferred the magical-glasses theory myself. This one is so boring.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So basically Itachi did nothing this chapter. lal.



Why do you think Kabuto is still around ?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> For the Toad version; maybe the Snake version is a little different?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lack of Sage Oil ? Didn't think Naruto was ready ?
Fear or Kyuubi berserk ?


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

What would we call the Snake king guy?


Great Snake Sage?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto is basically all the Sannins in one. Orochimaru powers in strongest form+Sage Mode applied to serpent+ medical ninjutsu which back in part 1 was said to be on part with Tsunade's.

DAT Kabuto, dat Sannin+


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

So uzumaki have healing abilities, rinnegan capabilities, sealing abilities, bijuu control. lulz that some capabilities in one clan.


----------



## Federer (Mar 21, 2012)

I wonder whether Sasuke will show something new, or will they beat Kabuto with their jutsu we've seen before.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Once again the Uzamakis blood line limit is left in limbo. 



dat troll kishi


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> What would we call the Snake king guy?
> 
> 
> Great Snake Sage?



Hakuja Sennin


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 21, 2012)

Shikamaru Nara said:


> But the Snake Sage thing is surprsingly equal to the Toad Sage thing.Good to know that there is a Slug sittin on a throne too.


Yes this. Just read the J-Preview. Mostly talk but still interesting chapter. There HAS to be a Slug Sennin Mode with their own realm and slug queen otherwise it wouldnt be fair if only the Toad and Snake have it.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I preferred the magical-glasses theory myself. This one is so boring.



The BD is gonna be awesome to read this week.

Person A - Itachi soloes with genjutsu

Person B - Other ninja covers eyes with his hand like Kabuto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Kabuto is basically Orochimaru + Karin + Suigetsu + Juugo



+ Jiraiya (Sage Mode) + Tsunade (medical ninjutsu)


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

Kishimoto has taken the steam out of this battle.

Once again, how great is this mode if they have to CAPTURE the dude?

Kabuto doesn't want to kill Sasuke, either.

I don't know why Kishimoto insists on doing this shit. Just let them beat each other to a pulp and answer questions later.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasuke's chances of getting a form of Sage mode are growing. Juugo tied to Snake sage, Sasuke having the curse seal, white snake, and now Juugo's cells in his chest...

Maybe Sasuke won't need Rinnegan after all.


----------



## Greedy master (Mar 21, 2012)

its still only sm which is supposed to be equal to naruto's sm and ems is a bigger upgrade , the brothers have this easily .


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> So uzumaki have healing abilities, rinnegan capabilities, sealing abilities, bijuu control. lulz that some capabilities in one clan.



Rinnegan capabilities?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

That Sanke Sage is such a boss

Just give him a  40 ounce and some token bitches and he's all set


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> So uzumaki have healing abilities, rinnegan capabilities, sealing abilities, bijuu control. lulz that some capabilities in one clan.



What if RS was an Uzumaki?


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 21, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Yeah he could have just put on black shades you can't see through.


That doesn't work.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 21, 2012)

This chapter pretty much confirms Team Taka showing up to back up Sasuke, especially with That Scroll


----------



## sagroth (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys, I know what the Older Brother's spiral eyes are.

Sharingan+ sage mode.

Also:

Holy shit, my very old theory thread "Curse Seal and the Sharingan" might actually be right, even after all this time.

F&ck yes.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Just where do people get Kabuto covering his eyes with his hands from? All we know is that he covers his eyes, whether he uses a blindfold or he simply fights with his eyes closed isn't said. Or did I overlook something?




doppelganger said:


> Naruto has a lot of experience with Kage bunshin training. Supposedly, only those who possess a high chakra level can utilize Senjutsu...I never figured Kabuto for a chakra monster. He seems to have great chakra control, hence why he excels in Iryō Ninjutsu, but that's it. Can't wait to hear about all the shit Kishi did to Kabuto for him to turn into such a beast.
> 
> And if Orochimaru knew senjutsu, even if it was imperfect, why didn't he teach it to Sasuke?



Kabuto took in Oro that's how he became a chakra monster.

And Oro didn't want Sasuke to defeat him. Why would he teach Sasuke an ability which was beyond his own ability? Besides it seems only the Sage Animals can teach Sage Mode.




PoinT_BlanK said:


> Riiiiiiight...
> 
> Fair enough..*crickets*



Well, it's the only way that makes sense to me, because compared to Pain they are both slightly inferior.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

So Kabuto is just another Danzo?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

i knew that orochimaru's research would show up.


btw its yamata no orochi vs susanoo all over again .


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What if RS was an Uzumaki?



most likely they are a branch of the senjuu side and it seems they share some body capabilities with the senjuu clan.
strong life force,healing capabilities etc..


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 21, 2012)

He is a fucking dragon people... thats awesome in my books...


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> This chapter pretty much confirms Team Taka showing up to back up Sasuke, especially with That Scroll



No it doesn't it hardly mentions them.

What does that scroll have anything to do against Kabuto?


Like Naruto, Kabuto achieved Sage Mode through hard work, much like Naruto did.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 21, 2012)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> So... Naruto Got Gama-sennin mode from Frog oil.
> 
> Kabuto must have gotten his power from Snake Oil
> So hilarious when thinking of his medical background.



LMAO



Grimmjowsensei said:


> He isn't allowed to kill him :/



He can't kill Kabuto, he could seal hin, but not kill his physical form.  Kabuto's physical body is invincible now.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

lol, love the cover page.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Kishimoto has taken the steam out of this battle.
> 
> Once again, how great is this mode if they have to CAPTURE the dude?
> 
> ...



And Kabuto cant kill Sasuke either, and Kabuto doesnt end Itachi because he would end all edo tenseis. And Kabuto isnt using his greatest power yet. Dont use the "gimped" excuse when Kabuto cant kill Sasuke either.

Oh and that Susanoo arrow was totally not goint to kill Kabuto right? I mean of course they are totally nonlethal.

Stop making excuses, Kabuto possibly will die in this fight, yes. But if he just like Tobi at least during the beginning of the fight start to deliver the Uchihas their asses handed to them, well he did just that. Deal with it.

They may even need Suigetsu's scroll with specific knowledgement on Kabuto to even be able to beat him, and we have yet to see Zetsu's spores.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 21, 2012)

Mercury Smile said:


> Yes this. Just read the J-Preview. Mostly talk but still interesting chapter. There HAS to be a Slug Sennin Mode with their own realm and slug queen otherwise it wouldnt be fair if only the Toad and Snake have it.



Yeah, Kishimoto wouldn't give something to the guys and leave the girl out, would he?

That would be like making Naruto and Sasuke gods and leaving Sakura like crap.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> This chapter pretty much confirms Team Taka showing up to back up Sasuke, especially with That Scroll



I agree bro!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

i was so right about karin, her love for sasuke was too uzumaki .


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It is sweeter when I remember Kabuto isnt even using his greatest power (edo tensei)



Again with this nonsense?

Who are you to determine his "strongest power"?..and the fight just started 

You say Edo tensei/madara's kabuto's strongest blah blah blah, I say fair enough, if kabuto believed his strongest blah blah blah would get him out of w/e situation he will be placed he would surely use it..if he doesn't..its either an admission that edo tensei/madara isn't his greatest power of if itis, his greatest power wouldn't suffice or he's just the biggest idiot kishi ever created..capeesh?

 Besides anyone can play the "if he didn't use this, that and the other tech/power" that means he went out without using his strongest/full capacity blah blah blah game. Unless the manga says he didn't go all out or he coulda done more,then hedid go all out/couldn't have done more.

Quit these juvenile excuses and reasoning. If kabuto lose, he lost. You knew what comes with the territory when you chose him as character to support


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 21, 2012)

No Boss Hawk ??


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> So Kabuto is just another Danzo?



Protecting village and clan secrets, and stealing them is a major aspect of the story - established since the first major arc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

Sleeping Kyuubi 

And his Sharingan counter is a pair of sunglasses? lol


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> No it doesn't it hardly mentions them.
> 
> What does that scroll have anything to do against Kabuto?
> 
> ...



He hasnt even used "that" jutsu yet, he hasnt even used Yamata No Orochi, no lol just SM + Snake for starters.

The scroll may come handy eventually.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 21, 2012)

LOL AWW @ THE COVER PAGE.


----------



## Ryopus (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto is showcasing most of his strongest techniques now.... he will be DEAD soon after Itachi releases ET.


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i was so right about karin, her love for sasuke was too uzumaki .



Ahh, the effect Sauce has on those Uzumakis 

Anyway now that there are both a female and a male alive from the Uzumaki clan it's only fair if Kishi gives us a female Uchiha too


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

The cover page with the kyuubi looks awesome. Sleeping Kurama ftw.


----------



## Kyu (Mar 21, 2012)

That fucking cover...


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

funny cover.kabuto with sage eyes there.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i knew that orochimaru's research would show up.
> 
> 
> btw its yamata no orochi vs susanoo all over again .



What are you talking about? He hasnt even used Yamata No Orochi, this is just Snake Sennin Mode or dragon mode for starters lol.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm like the only person fascinated with the design of hakuja sennin.


He looks amazing. Way more elegant and royal looking than that fat ass toad.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Links to the cover.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

vered said:


> funny cover.kabuto with sage eyes there.



Snake Sage eyes?


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Kishimoto has taken the steam out of this battle.
> 
> Once again, how great is this mode if they have to CAPTURE the dude?
> 
> ...



Oh come on with Kabuto's abilities, Itachi's immortality and Sasuke's Susanoo it makes absolutely no difference whether the fight is to capture the opponent and not to kill him. They can just throw everything in their arsenal- with the possible exception of the Totsuka no Tsurugi at- at their respective opponents and trust that the enemy can't be killed until he is out of chakra and his jutsu is ended.



Klue said:


> lol, love the cover page.



Seconded


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 21, 2012)

Awww Kurama looks adorable.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> That doesn't work.



If Kabuto really did just block genjutsu by covering his eyes then the Uchiha fans this week are going to have difficulty for awhile.

Since half the arguments for an Uchiha winning is genjutsu soloes.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He hasnt even used "that" jutsu yet, he hasnt even used Yamata No Orochi, no lol just SM + Snake for starters.
> 
> The scroll may come handy eventually.



"That Jutsu" is turning into a dragon. It is just a superior version of Yamata No Orochi. The Hydra technique was said to be the culmination of the White Snake and a Dragon God. Kabuto just took if further. Calm down. The best Kabuto can hope for is defeating Itachi, but he has a very slim chance of getting past Sasuke.


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

Finally we have a colored cover page again, gotta love Kurama, glad to see he's getting good treatment .
And Karin, Kushina and Nagato in one panel, never thought I'd see the day, but love it of course .
Sasuke (and Itachi I suppose ) is an automatic win pour moi.

First 10/10 chapter for me in a while


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I'm like the only person fascinated with the design of hakuja sennin.
> 
> 
> He looks amazing. Way more elegant and royal looking than that fat ass toad.



You dare to insult the elder toad?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What are you talking about? He hasnt even used Yamata No Orochi, this is just Snake Sennin Mode or dragon mode for starters lol.


you will understand soon.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

CA182 said:


> The BD is gonna be awesome to read this week.
> 
> Person A - Itachi soloes with genjutsu
> 
> Person B - Other ninja covers eyes with his hand like Kabuto.



Person C (probably Nikushimi) - Itachi uses that ninja's own fingers to cast genjutsu upon them. GG.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone else feel like the healing abilities thing is coming out of nowhere?

Kushina's ability to survive bijuu extraction was attributed to the Uzumakis having strong chakra, not healing powers.

Nagato never showed any signs of being able to heal anyone, much less himself.

Naruto's rapid self-healing abilities have been attributed to the Kyuubi. 

Karin, a healer who is now an Uzumaki, is suddenly proof that healing is a specialty of the Uzumaki clan. How does that work?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Oh come on with Kabuto's abilities, Itachi's immortality and Sasuke's Susanoo it makes absolutely no difference whether the fight is to capture the opponent and not to kill him. They can just throw everything in their arsenal- with the possible exception of the Totsuka no Tsurugi at- at their respective opponents and trust that the enemy can't be killed until he is out of chakra and his jutsu is ended.
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded



Dude, Itachi is a 1HKO artist. 

I don't know if he's good at anything else other than 1-paneling.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 21, 2012)

Rofl at incomplete Susano's beasting on the snakes.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i was so right about karin, her love for sasuke was too uzumaki .



sasukarin = rennigan


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You dare to insult the elder toad?



Come on. The dude is old and super fat. His time has long passed.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

CA182 said:


> If Kabuto really did just block genjutsu by covering his eyes then the Uchiha fans this week are going to have difficulty for awhile.
> 
> Since half the arguments for an Uchiha winning is genjutsu soloes.



Uchiha fans are as resilient as cockroaches. No matter how you beat them down they'll always survive to dominate the forum another day.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> No Boss Hawk ??



or boss crow.............................. yet


----------



## Jad (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto just getting more haxxed by the day all I can say :/

Naruto went through hard work ? Get out of here, Naruto did no hard work, his handed everything on a plate >_______> So annoyed, Poor Freaking Rock Lee!


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 21, 2012)

The cover 

Karin is confirmed an Uzumaki 

Sage Snake mode is interesting


----------



## dungsi27 (Mar 21, 2012)

Holy shit Kabuto is epic.

Now all I want to see is Senin Kabuto vs Senin Naruto.

Do it Kishi.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Person C (probably Nikushimi) - Itachi uses that ninja's own fingers to cast genjutsu upon them. GG.



Lol after looking at the pictures I think Kabuto dodged genjutsu by just pulling down his hood.

Which is just badass if I'm right.


----------



## Suibi (Mar 21, 2012)

I usually feel that in Naruto Battle,
Hype first, die first.

So Goodbye, Kabuto, Goodbye.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Oh come on with Kabuto's abilities, Itachi's immortality and Sasuke's Susanoo it makes absolutely no difference whether the fight is to capture the opponent and not to kill him. They can just throw everything in their arsenal- with the possible exception of the Totsuka no Tsurugi at- at their respective opponents and trust that the enemy can't be killed until he is out of chakra and his jutsu is ended.



Not to mention that Kabuto cant kill Sasuke either, not to mention he just doesnt end edo tensei and Itachi with it. The "He is looking badass because they cant kill him" is a ridiculous excuse we were already expecting.

And if you think they are using it, wait next weeks if Kabuto starts like Tobi and Madara (part of his power) having the upper hand they will throw that excuse all around.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Uchiha fans are as resilient as cockroaches. No matter how you beat them down they'll always survive to dominate the forum another day.



You're a freaking gold mine.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Anyone else feel like the healing abilities thing is coming out of nowhere?
> 
> Kushina's ability to survive bijuu extraction was attributed to the Uzumakis having strong chakra, not healing powers.
> 
> ...



its not coming out of nowhere.we know about the senjuu clan strong body and healing abilities through hashirama and Tsunade.
the uzumakis probably related to the senjuu clan having healing abilities is only logical.and Karin displayed her healing abilities before as well
Nagato is a different case since he was connected to the gedo mazou and was in a cripple state mostly due to it for years.
his strong body was able to support the rinnegan power though.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

I like seeing Karin in the same panel with Nagato and Kushina. Makes me like her character even more. I already liked her in the first place, but this gives her more relevance.


I wonder if she knows she's an Uzumaki.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

holy hell 

Kabuto is a badass now


----------



## BroKage (Mar 21, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> So Kabuto is just another Danzo?



Apparently unless you're descended from Rikudo you have to rip off a bunch of other peoples' jutsus to be top tier.

No prob. with that, ninjas gotta get by.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Mar 21, 2012)

I just love this development  it always felt silly that the only animals powerful enough majestic enough to have and teach Sage Arts were toads 

   But now that we see other animals can do it it's ok with me, basically it's a ability animals can use because they're all closer to nature not just a ability which frogs have a monopoly on.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 21, 2012)

that cover page is so cash. 

as for the chapter, it seems like an interesting turn of event.


----------



## mayumi (Mar 21, 2012)

Naruto and kyuubi cover. More of that please.


----------



## UrameshiYusuke (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought kabuto would actually turn into a dragon


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

so the moral of this story is:

kabtuo has uzumaki powers, suigetsu powers, and orochimaru powers............. but he doesn't have uchiha powers?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> "That Jutsu" is turning into a dragon. It is just a superior version of Yamata No Orochi. The Hydra technique was said to be the culmination of the White Snake and a Dragon God. Kabuto just took if further. Calm down. The best Kabuto can hope for is defeating Itachi, but he has a very slim chance of getting past Sasuke.



Kabuto talked about a jutsu, I dont know tuning into a dragon in a similar way of how turning into Bijuu Mode is a jutsu.

Again it is possible "that" jutsu is the dragon transformation but its possible it isnt.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

Yamata no Orochi (八岐の大蛇?, lit. "8-branched giant snake") or Orochi, translated as the Eight-Forked Serpent in English, is a legendary 8-headed and 8-tailed[1] [2] *Japanese dragon that was slain by the Shinto storm-god Susanoo*.


Kabuto is doomed to fail against itachi and sasuke for the parallels alone, its disappointing since i was expecting that jutsu to actually be something more than just some transformation, but a real trick against MS.

the only thing literally saving kabuto here right now is the fact that he cant be killed.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> so the moral of this story is:
> 
> kabtuo has uzumaki powers, suigetsu powers, and orochimaru powers............. but he doesn't have uchiha powers?


Thats new ha?

Im missin Mokuton already


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 21, 2012)

CA182 said:


> If Kabuto really did just block genjutsu by covering his eyes then the Uchiha fans this week are going to have difficulty for awhile.
> 
> Since half the arguments for an Uchiha winning is genjutsu soloes.


 I don't see where that happened. I think Kabutl has shared vision.


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2012)

Itachi is going to OHKO Kabuto.

You heard it first here.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

UrameshiYusuke said:


> I thought kabuto would actually turn into a dragon



becoming slifer  from yu gi oh owuld have been more awesome


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

So, basically, I waited an ENTIRE F'ING WEEK, only to see Itachi activate Susanoo??!?!


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

UrameshiYusuke said:


> I thought kabuto would actually turn into a dragon



surely thats only a matter of time


----------



## Ryopus (Mar 21, 2012)

Who is Hakuja Sennin responsible for training Kabuto? Is he a new villain?


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 21, 2012)

lol another Naruto color page. I warned you Jeanne... 
Kishi likes to waste those precious pages.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Yamata no Orochi (八岐の大蛇?, lit. "8-branched giant snake") or Orochi, translated as the Eight-Forked Serpent in English, is a legendary 8-headed and 8-tailed[1] [2] *Japanese dragon that was slain by the Shinto storm-god Susanoo*.
> 
> 
> Kabuto is doomed to fail against itachi and sasuke for the parallels alone, its disappointing since i was expecting that jutsu to actually be something more than just some transformation, but a real trick against MS.
> ...



The above battle already happened when Itachi beat Orochimaru with Totsuka. Though it doesn't bode well for Kabuto that he's invoking his strongest form when Itachi and Sasuke haven't even completed their Susano'o or used Amaterasu.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, basically, I waited an ENTIRE F'ING WEEK, only to see Itachi activate Susanoo??!?!



Did we expect Itachi to utilize non-Sharingan related powers of an epic scale (like Kirin)?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 21, 2012)

> So, basically, I waited an ENTIRE F'ING WEEK, only to see Itachi activate Susanoo??!?!



Like most uchiha he's a one trick pony


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto talked about a jutsu, I dont know tuning into a dragon in a similar way of how turning into Bijuu Mode is a jutsu.
> 
> Again it is possible "that" jutsu is the dragon transformation but its possible it isnt.



Right from the off Kabuto went and improved all of Orochimaru's most powerful techniques: Manda, Edo Tensei and Hydra Mode was a given next. 

Kabuto is an idiot. He will die in a similar fashion to Orochimaru wondering how he could lose when he is supposedly immortal.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, basically, I waited an ENTIRE F'ING WEEK, only to see Itachi activate Susanoo??!?!



this chapter was to hype kabuto. 



the sad part is that the fight didn't even fucking start yet 

itachi, sasuke, and kabuto were dancing around in this chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Cover page 



vered said:


> its not coming out of nowhere.we know about the senjuu clan strong body and healing abilities through hashirama and Tsunade.
> the uzumakis probably related to the senjuu clan having healing abilities is only logical.and Karin displayed her healing abilities before as well



But it really is. The Uzumakis are distantly related to the Senju, yes, but out of the four we've seen, only one has healing abilities and they're suddenly being attributed to the entire clan. It would make more sense for Karin to just be a Senju if Kishi wanted to go the healer route (not saying I want that; just saying it's random).


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> I don't see where that happened. I think Kabutl has shared vision.



Page 3

Kabuto covers his eyes by lowering his hood.


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I like seeing Karin in the same panel with Nagato and Kushina. Makes me like her character even more. I already liked her in the first place, but this gives her more relevance.
> 
> 
> I wonder if she knows she's an Uzumaki.



I don't think she does. She knew Naruto's name right? But she didn't react to it...


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Mar 21, 2012)

Seems like an interesting chapter  karin being an Uzumaki will make her character much more important ,would like to see Narutos reaction.


Also cute cover .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> So, basically, I waited an ENTIRE F'ING WEEK, only to see Itachi activate Susanoo??!?!



Yeah man it was kinda dissapointing. 

Kishi might troll us afterall. Itachi doing nothing and this turning into a Sasuke vs Kabuto battle.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dude, Itachi is a 1HKO artist.
> 
> I don't know if he's good at anything else other than 1-paneling.



Lol. C'mon be serious for a sec. Other than the Totsuka there isn't anything Itachi has that could instantly kill Kabuto.



PikaCheeka said:


> Anyone else feel like the healing abilities thing is coming out of nowhere?
> 
> Kushina's ability to survive bijuu extraction was attributed to the Uzumakis having strong chakra, not healing powers.
> 
> ...



It definitely isn't coming out of nowhere. 
Fact 1
The Uzumaki were always famous for the overwhelming lifeforce. And you can't tell me that lifeforce and healing isn't closely related in a way.

Fact 2
As you said all Uzumaki except Kushina have shown abilities related to healing. Naruto could heal himself, though that definitely was accellerated by the Kyuubi. Karin healed Sasuke twice. Nagato was able to use the Rinne Tensei to bring hundreds back to life. And Mito was the one who taught Tsunade. We know the forehead seal was originally Mito's and it is very unlikely that Tsunade invented all those medical ninjutsu she uses.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Ryopus said:


> Who is Hakuja Sennin responsible for training Kabuto? Is he a new villain?



He is a snake user's equivalent of the Toad Sage.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Did we expect Itachi to utilize non-Sharingan related powers of an epic scale (like Kirin)?



I expected him to do more than play defense. 

However... 


...the longer he does NOTHING, the more significant it'll be when he does SOMETHING. 

Itachi is merely "crunching numbers" right now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Yamata no Orochi (八岐の大蛇?, lit. "8-branched giant snake") or Orochi, translated as the Eight-Forked Serpent in English, is a legendary 8-headed and 8-tailed[1] [2] *Japanese dragon that was slain by the Shinto storm-god Susanoo*.
> 
> 
> Kabuto is doomed to fail against itachi and sasuke for the parallels alone, its disappointing since i was expecting that jutsu to actually be something more than just some transformation, but a real trick against MS.
> ...



We dont know if it is "that" jutsu or not first. Secondly Susanoo already slayed Yamata No Orochi, Kabuto is something else entirely.

Kabuto > Orochimaru. Kabuto's Yamata No Orocho > Orochimaru's Yamata No Orochi.

And the best way to prove it would be Kabuto to beat the foe Orochimaru couldnt and his Yamata No Orochi beat the Susanoo Orochimaru couldnt.

It is against Sasuke the one whom he will fall to most likely, if he falls in this fight.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the only thing literally saving kabuto here right now is the fact that he cant be killed.



wait what? Kabuto is immortal now?


----------



## John Connor (Mar 21, 2012)

has anyone sucked on Naruto's blood? we dont know if he does or doesnt posses healing abilities through sucking


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2012)

link to the cover please!!


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 21, 2012)

Great, not only does he have sennin mode, he gets to become a superior form of his senin mode...a dragon...LOLS @naruto's sennin mode.

In any case this battla has itachi schooling sasuke on tactics so that should be good lols


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah man it was kinda dissapointing.
> 
> Kishi might troll us afterall. Itachi doing nothing and this turning into a Sasuke vs Kabuto battle.



remember itachi + co vs nagato?

itachi waited until the right tiem to fight. he told sasuke not to be hasty but sasuke is charging in. 

i will wait for itachi to do something


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The above battle already happened when Itachi beat Orochimaru with Totsuka. Though it doesn't bode well for Kabuto that he's invoking his strongest form when Itachi and Sasuke haven't even completed their Susano'o or used Amaterasu.



Orochimaru's was just a 1.0 version.

Think about it, Yamata no Orochi was a japanese *dragon*, Kabuto is just closer to Yamata no Orochi than Orochimaru now, it doesnt bode well at all.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> I don't think she does. She knew Naruto's name right? But she didn't react to it...



True, she would have been excited to see/hear about family. Even if she didn't know Naruto, I'm sure it would be relieving to know someone else from your clan exists.

Speaking of which, does Naruto know of any other Uzumaki ninja who are alive at this point? Or is it just Karin, who doesn't even know she's a Uzumaki.

I hope Kishi has them interact somehow.


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2012)

Itachi can genjutsu through Kabuto's hands.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

lol so this is what Itachi does when facing end of the line opponents?

_"Sorry Sasuke, this is the last time...I've gotta go "protect Konoha"...someone might attack the Ramen Store. Why don't you hold down the fort until Suigetsu and Juugo get here. I'm entrusting this battle to you!"​_


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 21, 2012)

Snakes evolve into Dragons well that is fun.

More Animal Sage Modes? So whats next Sasuke as Sage Hawk, Kakashi as Sage Dog. Not that I am surprised more animals have that ability but still. Oh well at least Kabuto will put up a fight before losing.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Lol. C'mon be serious for a sec. Other than the Totsuka *there isn't anything Itachi has that could instantly kill Kabuto*.



cough Tsukiyomi cough


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

This is so dumb.

If Kishimoto didn't want to drag this shit, he'd merely have Itachi remove a kunai from his cloak, and put an end to this.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> We dont know if it is "that" jutsu or not first. Secondly Susanoo already slayed Yamata No Orochi, Kabuto is something else entirely.
> 
> Kabuto > Orochimaru. Kabuto's Yamata No Orocho > Orochimaru's Yamata No Orochi.
> 
> ...



You do realise Kabuto is the very sick, very evil guy right? Being evil may get you power, but it ultimately comes back to bite you.

Kabuto at best may defeat Itachi, but he is likely to fail in his goals. He will not unlock the mind of the Sage.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Orochimaru's was just a 1.0 version.
> 
> Think about it, Yamata no Orochi was a japanese *dragon*, Kabuto is just closer to Yamata no Orochi than Orochimaru now, it doesnt bode well at all.



And Sasuke is an improved version of Itachi, who is still training to master his powers. It makes sense that he will have a hand in Kabuto's defeat.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 21, 2012)

Not Sure that counts as instant.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is so dumb.
> 
> If Kishimoto didn't want to drag this shit, he'd merely have Itachi remove a kunai from his cloak, and put an end to this.





Nah, I'm sure he'll show some new things...but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Z3bra (Mar 21, 2012)

There might be a reason kabuto only covered his eyes before he used sennin mode...and not so after...maybe sennin mode is immune to genjutsu?..


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 21, 2012)

MS81 said:


> link to the cover please!!


check the spoiler thread.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2012)

snake sage nice tsunade is next with frog sage. karin an uzumaki kinds expected that


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> Right from the off Kabuto went and improved all of Orochimaru's most powerful techniques: Manda, Edo Tensei and *Hydra Mode was a given next.
> *
> Kabuto is an idiot. He will die in a similar fashion to Orochimaru wondering how he could lose when he is supposedly immortal.



What part of Hydra mode hasnt even been used yet people dont understand? This is just Sennin Mode + Snake or dragon mode for starters. Kabuto hasnt even deployed his Yamata No Orochi yet.

Dragon Mode isnt Yamata No Orochi, look at Kabuto he is still in his human dragon form. Dragon Mode could be "that" jutsu, maybe it isnt and I think when it will be used will be given special attention and be clear. Dragon Mode allow for AN ENTIRE SETof new jutsus, it isnt one jutsu that used and thats it, its a mode that allow for an entire set, to which Yamata No Orochi, another mode in itself would be included.



arednad said:


> *Kabuto is an idiot.* He will die in a similar fashion to Orochimaru wondering how he could lose when he is supposedly immortal.



Oh, I didnt remembered you were among the Uchihfans, guess this explains a lot of things.

I dont think Kabuto will win but, lmao again you think he will go down the EXACT SAME WAY as Orochimaru? Kabuto is going to give the bros the fight of their life and I have a good degree of confidence that he will take out at least Itachi and then if he falls, will fall to Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It definitely isn't coming out of nowhere.
> Fact 1
> The Uzumaki were always famous for the overwhelming lifeforce. And you can't tell me that lifeforce and healing isn't closely related in a way.



They are closely related, but suddenly saying that the Uzumaki are known for healing is making a leap.



> Fact 2
> As you said all Uzumaki except Kushina have shown abilities related to healing. Naruto could heal himself, though that definitely was accellerated by the Kyuubi. Karin healed Sasuke twice. Nagato was able to use the Rinne Tensei to bring hundreds back to life. And Mito was the one who taught Tsunade. We know the forehead seal was originally Mito's and it is very unlikely that Tsunade invented all those medical ninjutsu she uses.



I didn't say that, for one thing.

Naruto's healing was always attributed to the Kyuubi, so I guess we can now suddenly attribute that him being an Uzumaki if we want.

Nagato using Rinne Tensei to bring hundreds back to life has nothing to do with Uzumaki healing.

Mito taught Tsunade? I don't disbelieve you, but I'd like a source for that. The forehead seal connection is true but that doesn't mean she was her teacher.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I like seeing Karin in the same panel with Nagato and Kushina. Makes me like her character even more. I already liked her in the first place, but this gives her more relevance.
> 
> 
> *I wonder if she knows she's an Uzumaki*.



Good question, I remember in one of the databooks it was said that Karin's village was destroyed and that she was found out by Orochimaru when she was a kid. Maybe she does know, I mean her initial reaction/curiosity in Naruto did seem to imply a connection but now we all know. I guess now there's actually some tangible legitimacy to 'narukarin' 

EDIT - Kabuto is one CRAZY assmofo


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> True, she would have been excited to see/hear about family. Even if she didn't know Naruto, I'm sure it would be relieving to know someone else from your clan exists.
> 
> Speaking of which, does Naruto know of any other Uzumaki ninja who are alive at this point? Or is it just Karin, who doesn't even know she's a Uzumaki.
> 
> I hope Kishi has them interact somehow.



I'm very certain Kishi didn't make Karin an Uzumaki just for the lolz, not this late in this story. 
I'm sure it serves a purpose. Perhaps Naruto will revive his clan just like Sauce wants to/will revive Uchiha


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> There might be a reason kabuto only covered his eyes before he used sennin mode...and not so after...maybe sennin mode is immune to genjutsu?..



Sounds lovely.

If true, they'll have to find a way to force him out of Sennin Mode before Itachi can force him to end the Edo Tensei.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> We dont know if it is "that" jutsu or not first. Secondly Susanoo already slayed Yamata No Orochi, Kabuto is something else entirely.
> 
> Kabuto > Orochimaru. Kabuto's Yamata No Orocho > Orochimaru's Yamata No Orochi.
> 
> ...



You didnt get it, Yamata no Orochi was a dragon, Kabuto is just even closer to the parallel now, Kishi is just taking it further.

But I agree that he might manage to do some stuff, though in the myth he was defeated by totsuka, it still has its tip broken.

Lets hope its not his "that jutsu" so, but its hard to believe at this point.


jacamo said:


> wait what? Kabuto is immortal now?



Let me say it better: "shouldnt" be killed.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 21, 2012)

oh, so Kabuto got healing powers from Karin 

does this must mean Kabuto can turn himself into water like Suigetsu?


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Gabe said:


> snake sage nice tsunade is next with frog sage. karin an uzumaki kinds expected that



tsunade is the first SM user in the manga. she doesn't have a slug SM but she has an equivalent called "regeneration"


----------



## MminatoO (Mar 21, 2012)

Please stop posting scans without a spoiler tag. Some ppl are here waiting for a link to the translated version


----------



## CA182 (Mar 21, 2012)

Z3bra said:


> There might be a reason kabuto only covered his eyes before he used sennin mode...and not so after...maybe sennin mode is immune to genjutsu?..



Maybe peopel in SM can't be genjutsu'd by people who can't control Natural chakra.

Since you have to manipulate the chakra in the opponent, and controlling Natural chakra is known to be difficult.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What part of Hydra mode hasnt even been used yet people dont understand? This is just Sennin Mode + Snake or dragon mode for starters. Kabuto hasnt even deployed his Yamata No Orochi yet.
> 
> Dragon Mode isnt Yamata No Orochi, look at Kabuto he is still in his human dragon form. Dragon Mode could be "that" jutsu, maybe it isnt and I think when it will be used will be given special attention and be clear. Dragon Mode allow for AN ENTIRE SETof new jutsus, it isnt one jutsu that used and thats it, its a mode that allow for an entire set, to which Yamata No Orochi, another mode in itself would be included.
> 
> ...



I am not amongst the Uchiha fans. I simply say things how I see them. Kabuto is way too arrogant and always ends up being embarrassed. Kishimoto especially hates Orochimaru and Kabuto. Hence, why they fail.

Kabuto at the end of the chapter was just about to enter his new form.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is so dumb.
> 
> If Kishimoto didn't want to drag this shit, he'd merely have Itachi remove a kunai from his cloak, and put an end to this.


Itachi isn't here to kill Kabuto, but stop the ET jutsu first.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Nah, I'm sure he'll show some new things...but don't hold your breath.



I don't think this is going to be that kind of fight. 

Itachi is, as I said before, 'crunching numbers'. Kabuto is too smart, and has added to many troublesome abilities to try to defeat him merely with brute force.

This will be an intelligent take-down.


----------



## UrameshiYusuke (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> They are closely related, but suddenly saying that the Uzumaki are known for healing is making a leap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't mito teach her granddaughter healing techniques?


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Man, for some people, it's really difficult from some to refrain from posting in the spoiler thread without posting an actual spoiler.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> And Sasuke is an improved version of Itachi, who is still training to master his powers. It makes sense that he will have a hand in Kabuto's defeat.



Yeah, its only fitting for Susanoo 2.0 to defeat Yamata no Orochi 2.0.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Let me say it better: "shouldnt" be killed.



Looks more and more like Sasuke's just going to get pissed and kill him before ET ends.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> You do realise Kabuto is the very sick, very evil guy right? Being evil may get you power, but it ultimately comes back to bite you.
> 
> Kabuto at best may defeat Itachi, but he is likely to fail in his goals. He will not unlock the mind of the Sage.



He isnt above redemption, he saved either Sakura or Hinata without a reason.

Kabuto clearly says he is a product of Naruto, it is Naruto's TNJ which created him which is why I think he may survive the fight and will fight Naruto as he said he would, specially now that both of them have their own version of Sennin Mode.



Divinstrosity said:


> This is so dumb.
> 
> If Kishimoto didn't want to drag this shit, he'd merely have Itachi remove a kunai from his cloak, and put an end to this.



You do are aware Dragon Mode allow for an entire set of jutsus right? You are acting like "OMG we already saw Kabuto's ultimate power" no, this is merely his fighting form at least for strong foes. We dont know the ACTUAL JUTSU Dragon Mode will allow.

And possibly we have yet to see "that" jutsu which will be a jutsu performed in dragon mode like all of Kabuto's jutsus.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

> Please stop posting scans without a spoiler tag. Some ppl are here waiting for a link to the translated version



if yo don't want *spoilers*, don't read the _*spoiler *_thread


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks more and more like Sasuke's just going to get pissed and kill him before ET ends.


 i can totally see sasuke going "bah fuck this shit, amaterasu!"


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> tsunade is the first SM user in the manga. she doesn't have a slug SM but she has an equivalent called "regeneration"


I guess we have different things in mind if you say Tsunade uses SM...



Tsunade has another summon called SadoMazo 


I like how the ppl flame the spoiler thread because it does what its meant to do.


----------



## Seph (Mar 21, 2012)

> The Uzumaki were always famous for the overwhelming lifeforce. And you can't tell me that lifeforce and healing isn't closely related in a way.



Show me a panel where any Uzumaki was shown to have regeneration. Naruto doesn't count because he uses the Kyuubi's power to heal quickly. There's really no evidence for your unsubstantiated assumptions.



> As you said all Uzumaki except Kushina have shown abilities related to healing. Naruto could heal himself, though that definitely was accellerated by the Kyuubi. Karin healed Sasuke twice. Nagato was able to use the Rinne Tensei to bring hundreds back to life. And Mito was the one who taught Tsunade. We know the forehead seal was originally Mito's and it is very unlikely that Tsunade invented all those medical ninjutsu she uses.



Gaara is redheaded. That must mean he's an Uzumaki!!!

Tsunade has a seal on her forehead. That must mean Mito taught Tsunade!!!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Maybe peopel in SM can't be genjutsu'd by people who can't control Natural chakra.
> 
> Since you have to manipulate the chakra in the opponent, and controlling Natural chakra is known to be difficult.



I wonder if Kabuto also has 5 minutes limit in Sage Mode like Naruto.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 21, 2012)

so i heard ... taht last chap.. all Uchiha fans believe Sasuke/Itachi can kill Kabuto with just shurikens/kunai. Ahahahahaha


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He isnt above redemption, he saved either Sakura or Hinata without a reason.
> 
> Kabuto clearly says he is a product of Naruto, it is Naruto's TNJ which created him which is why I think he may survive the fight and will fight Naruto as he said he would, specially now that both of them have their own version of Sennin Mode.
> .



Kabuto ALREADY had TNJ from Naruto; he decided to become even more evil. He is one of those guys, who chooses to do evil. He is cruel and sadistic for no good reason. He only cares about himself. I would be shocked if he gets redeemed. He is going the same route as Orochimaru.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i can totally see sasuke going "bah fuck this shit, amaterasu!"



One chapter into the fight and Sasuke already shot at him. I'm anticipating that this will go over well.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks more and more like Sasuke's just going to get pissed and kill him before ET ends.


Itachi already warned him to don't be too fast.
In the next chapter Sasuke will go nuts and say: I'll end this shit now! 
*Kabuto is one paneled*


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> You're a freaking gold mine.



Perhaps I should get a weekly podcast: Bearzerger's words of wisdom.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> cough Tsukiyomi cough



I did say "kill". Tsukiyomi wouldn't be able to kill Kabuto.



PikaCheeka said:


> They are closely related, but suddenly saying that the Uzumaki are known for healing is making a leap.



A leap yes, but a small one so it's not out of nowhere.



> Naruto's healing was always attributed to the Kyuubi, so I guess we can now suddenly attribute that him being an Uzumaki if we want.



All I'm saying is that Naruto's healing ability is the result of both him being the host of the Kyuubi and him being an Uzumaki.



> Nagato using Rinne Tensei to bring hundreds back to life has nothing to do with Uzumaki healing.



But it further underlines his powerful lifeforce to be able to do that.



> Mito taught Tsunade? I don't disbelieve you, but I'd like a source for that. The forehead seal connection is true but that doesn't mean she was her teacher.



It was never said, but it doesn't need to be as far as I'm concerned. I take it as given that Mito would teach her granddaughter. 

Just so we understand each other. I'm not saying Kabuto's statement isn't somewhat surprising, but I do say that this development isn't an asspull out of nowhere. Just like Kabuto having his Snake Mode isn't out of nowhere.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Good question, I remember in one of the databooks it was said that Karin's village was destroyed and that she was found out by Orochimaru when she was a kid. Maybe she does know, I mean her initial reaction/curiosity in Naruto did seem to imply a connection but now we all know. I guess now there's actually some tangible legitimacy to 'narukarin'
> 
> EDIT - Kabuto is one CRAZY assmofo



The fact I never came to the conclusion Karin was an Uzumaki makes me feel like an idiot. I mean, after the whole red head Nagato revelation thingy, Karin being an Uzumaki makes total sense.

Only now I pay attention to her abilities, and red hair. I guess she would only know she was an Uzumaki is if she was at an age where she knew her first and last name. And not a toddler when Orochimaru foud her.



Fay said:


> I'm very certain Kishi didn't make Karin an Uzumaki just for the lolz, not this late in this story.
> I'm sure it serves a purpose. Perhaps Naruto will revive his clan just like Sauce wants to/will revive Uchiha



Don't the shipping peeps already hate Karin? I remember watching videos on YouTube  and so much negative shit about Karin. I'm guessing it's due to her coming between whatever couple they ship.

Regardless of all that, her being an Uzumaki is like my favorite thing about this chapter. The panel with her Nagato, and Kushina is so cool.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

glad karin was finally confirmed uzamaki I had expected such for a while.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> Kabuto at the end of the chapter was just about to enter his new form.



Where did you get that? Nowhere it is stated Kabuto showed his dragon form already, Sennin Snake or Dragon Mode he even got the scales and horns from a dragont etc.

Nowhere it is said Kabuto is "about to enter his new form" he entered it already. It is of course entirely possible and will most likely happen that Kabuto will enter another form yet when he use his Dragon Mod Yamata No Orochi, but so far this hasnt happened.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 21, 2012)

jacamo said:


> oh, so Kabuto got healing powers from Karin
> 
> does this must mean Kabuto can turn himself into water like Suigetsu?


Um, yes. He does just that in this week's chapter.

Chidori would be the obvious counter.


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I like seeing Karin in the same panel with Nagato and Kushina. Makes me like her character even more. I already liked her in the first place, but this gives her more relevance.
> 
> 
> I wonder if she knows she's an Uzumaki.



naruto "you name?"
karin "my name is karin"
naruto "karin what?"
karin "nope, just karin. i never asked about my family's name"

nagato "my name is nagato"
naruto "nagato what?"
naruto "nope, just nagato. i lived with my parents until i was 7 but i don't remember my family name, or my mother's"

kishi is stupid like that


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

Btw, i have said that this scroll could contain the results of orochimaru's and kabuto's research throught all these years, now kabuto is just displaying it all but still not in the way that Orochimaru expected, that was using Sasuke's body, interesting.

Its bizarre that Kabuto couldnt take something out from the experiments with Sasuke's body though, perhaps its still coming.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He isnt above redemption, he saved either Sakura or Hinata without a reason.
> 
> Kabuto clearly says he is a product of Naruto, it is Naruto's TNJ which created him which is why I think he may survive the fight and will fight Naruto as he said he would, specially now that both of them have their own version of Sennin Mode.
> 
> ...



Dude, you're a fan, who has on some level accepted his fav. character may meet his end here, so I understand your enthusiasm and anxiety.

From my stand-point, this is dull. 

I've said many times on this forum that I hate transformations and spamming of large-scale jutsu's that NEVER kill anyone noteworthy. 

At the end of the day, Kabuto can transform into whatever, and show whatever impressive abilities he can show, he will more than likely be taken down. 

---

Oh, I've had MORE than my fill of Susanoo. God I hate these kind of cheesy powers. Forget trying to evade attacks, just activate Susanoo and all will be well.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

I like how its treated like a coindence that kabuto just happens to have all of hebi's powers.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto has less chance then Sasuke at redemption. Its his Edo Army out there he gets the death penalty. Sasuke at least only killed Danzo, Diedra, Itachi (sort of) and Orochimaru (kinda of). Of course, he tried to get Bee but failed. He actually has a shot since he killed people of note everyone hated anyway.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> Kabuto ALREADY had TNJ from Naruto; he decided to become even more evil. He is one of those guys, who chooses to do evil. He is cruel and sadistic for no good reason. He only cares about himself. I would be shocked if he gets redeemed. He is going the same route as Orochimaru.



His TNJ wasnt the redemption TNJ, in fact when Naruto encountered Kabuto he said "go and rot in jail", he has yet to show his TNJ akin to Nagato's to Kabuto who clearly said he would face Naruto in the future and promissed it.

And again, you forget that Kabuto because he wanted saved Sakura's live (or was it Hinata's?) showing he isnt above redemption.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I did say "kill". Tsukiyomi wouldn't be able to kill Kabuto.



Why not ?
Itachi almost killed a sharingan user with it, and he spared him on purpose.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Where did you get that? Nowhere it is stated Kabuto showed his dragon form already, Sennin Snake or Dragon Mode he even got the scales and horns from a dragont etc.
> 
> Nowhere it is said Kabuto is "about to enter his new form" he entered it already. It is of course entirely possible and will most likely happen that Kabuto will enter another form yet when he use his Dragon Mod Yamata No Orochi, but so far this hasnt happened.



Okay maybe he has not yet so I guess he may have this left.

However, this is the fight where he uses it. It will be his ultimate trump card. He may defeat Itachi, but not Sasuke. Sasuke will just further develop his powers and kill him. If Kabuto progressed into a dragon, then Sasuke too will evolve further in this fight.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah, so much for Sasuke's Susanoo changing. I thought Kishimoto might've been purposely trying to avoid showing it's appearance after Sasuke acquired Itachi's eyes because something about it was different.

Not to say further changes can't be made later down the road, but nothing's happened yet, it seems.


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

Tyler said:


> The fact I never came to the conclusion Karin was an Uzumaki makes me feel like an idiot. I mean, after the whole red head Nagato revelation thingy, Karin being an Uzumaki makes total sense.
> 
> Only now I pay attention to her abilities, and red hair. I guess she would only know she was an Uzumaki is if she was at an age where she knew her first and last name. And not a toddler when Orochimaru foud her.
> 
> ...



Shippers will be shippers, best not take their PMS mood swings too serious .

Now we know why she is the only female kunoichi who actually acts like a ninja, Kishi is playing favorites with Uzumakis


----------



## Addy (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Btw, i have said that this scroll could contain the results of orochimaru's and kabuto's research throught all these years, now kabuto is just displaying it all but still not in the way that Orochimaru expected, that was using Sasuke's body, interesting.
> 
> Its bizarre that Kabuto couldnt take something out from the experiments with Sasuke's body though, perhaps its still coming.



kabuto still needs sasuke to experiment. we don't know if any experiments happend at all with sasuke. all we know is that sauke was given an anti-poison thingy.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Ah, so much for Sasuke's Susanoo changing. I thought Kishimoto might've been purposely trying to avoid showing it's appearance after Sasuke acquired Itachi's eyes because something about it was different.
> 
> Not to say further changes can't be made later down the road, but nothing's happened yet, it seems.



now I'm wondering why madara's was so unique.


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 21, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I like how its treated like a coindence that kabuto just happens to have all of hebi's powers.


It's Kishimoto way to show Taka > Hebi. :sir


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

we've yet to discuss it but i think Sasuke has in him Karin genes.
meaning he might perhaps have the requierments to awaken the Rinnegan already.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

arednad said:


> Okay maybe he has not yet so I guess he may have this left.
> 
> However, this is the fight where he uses it. It will be his ultimate trump card. He may defeat Itachi, but not Sasuke. Sasuke will just further develop his powers and kill him. If Kabuto progressed into a dragon, then Sasuke too will evolve further in this fight.



I never ever said "that" jutsu wouldnt be used in this fight, in fact I am confident we will, fuck I made threads on it. Just that we havent yet, Dragon Mode allow for a set of jutsus like Sage Mode, like Bijuu Mode. SM and BM arent a jutsu Chou Odama Rasengan and Super Bijuu Dama are jutsus.

Its possible Dragon Mode is that jutsu but I doubt it, when we see it will be givn special emphasis and will be clear.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> naruto "you name?"
> karin "my name is karin"
> naruto "karin what?"
> karin "nope, just karin. i never asked about my family's name"
> ...



I can picture Karin responding like this. I guess it depends on her age when she escaped the massacre or whatever. She had to be at the age of reasoning if she sensed danger, so she should have been old enough to know her last name.


Maybe she doesn't care about being an Uzumaki. Naruto doesn't think anything of it either.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 21, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> now I'm wondering why madara's was so unique.


I still honestly believe that it's only like that due to the power gained from the Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan. More experience with his brother's ocular powers, perhaps?


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

vered said:


> we've yet to discuss it but i think Sasuke has in him Karin genes.
> meaning he might perhaps have the requierments to awaken the Rinnegan already.



Sasuke can't get pregnant vered, he's a guy...


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Ah, so much for Sasuke's Susanoo changing. I thought Kishimoto might've been purposely trying to avoid showing it's appearance after Sasuke acquired Itachi's eyes because something about it was different.
> 
> Not to say further changes can't be made later down the road, but nothing's happened yet, it seems.


Kishi is holding it down for some reason.


Oh against white zetsus EMS susanoo is necessary, but not Kabuto?




PikaCheeka said:


> One chapter into the fight and Sasuke already shot at him. I'm anticipating that this will go over well.





Lets hope, edo madara MUST stay around, or this manga will feel like shit.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 21, 2012)

Dr. Snakes

Oh fuck my sides...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 21, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> I like how its treated like a coindence that kabuto just happens to have all of hebi's powers.



It's hardly a coincidence, considering they were all lab rats for Kabuto and Orochimaru...

...it's just corny as hell. 

I hated Sasuke when he had CS. Use what you have, man. You were born an Uchiha. That should be enough.

This is why Edo Madara would be lame to me if he wasn't so bad-ass otherwise. 

This is the wrong manga to be reading if you don't like stolen powers and transformations.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> It's Kishimoto way to show Taka > Hebi. :sir



I'm talking about the team, sasuke chose them at random. he even said he could choose someone other than karin. now kabuto shows up with all these powers from random shinobi, that sasuke happens to have on his team.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 21, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> It's hardly a coincidence, considering they were all lab rats for Kabuto and Orochimaru...
> 
> ...it's just corny as hell.
> 
> ...



Saying that you are only as worty as your craddle, isnt also a very good message either.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

vered said:


> we've yet to discuss it but i think Sasuke has in him Karin genes.
> meaning he might perhaps have the requierments to awaken the Rinnegan already.


I think that Sasuke's body was all prepared, Orochimaru was already about to take it over. Perhaps we will discover what Karin did to Sasuke now.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 21, 2012)

Another sennin mode?  **

Only thing Kabuto is missing is Rasengan


----------



## Hariti (Mar 21, 2012)

Dr.Snakes?WTF?
First "geez" now this?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2012)

nice genjutsu counter by kabuto using his had to cover his eyes funny. so this is probably why karin kinda seems interested in naruto. funny/ i get the ass snake now it is like pa and ma which help kabuto get chakra while moving so he does not have to be still. now i want frog sage naruto vs snake sage kabuto fight.


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> His TNJ wasnt the redemption TNJ, in fact when Naruto encountered Kabuto he said "go and rot in jail", he has yet to show his TNJ akin to Nagato's to Kabuto who clearly said he would face Naruto in the future and promissed it.
> 
> And again, you forget that Kabuto because he wanted saved Sakura's live (or was it Hinata's?) showing he isnt above redemption.



That's because Kabuto choice his path. He was free, but choice to become the next Orochimaru.

He saved Sakura's life for the same reason Orochimaru spared their lives. So they could go and do further damage to the Akatsuki. 
he fought at close range the entire time
Exact same reason as Orochimaru.
he fought at close range the entire time

Tobi has more chance of redemption than Kabuto. 

Bad guys have lofty goals, but they fail. Orochimaru and Kabuto used sick and twisted means can became exceptionally powerful. Kabuto even more so. However, such methods lead to failure. 

Orochimaru, Danzo and Kabuto all failed in their goals.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Sasuke can't get pregnant vered, he's a guy...



???
oro or karin herself might have transplanted some of karin genes in Sasuke. that's my point.
them being related to the sejuu clan might fill the requirement to awaken the rinnegan.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Shippers will be shippers, best not take their PMS mood swings too serious .
> 
> Now we know why she is the only female kunoichi who actually acts like a ninja, Kishi is *playing favorites with Uzumakis*



Which explains why she gets hit with Amaterasu, get's stabbed and shit, and survives deadly attacks each time. You would think she would be dead already. I guess her being an Uzumaki explains why she survives this shit.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why not ?
> Itachi almost killed a sharingan user with it, and he spared him on purpose.



Itachi almost killed Kakashi with it who we know is rather limited in terms of chakra. Kabuto is very hard to kill. Tsukiyomi won't be able to do the job. Besides Itachi's plan is to use Tsukiyomi to torture the counter to Edo Tensei out of Kabuto. If it killed him would that be his plan?



arednad said:


> However, this is the fight where he uses it. It will be his ultimate trump card. He may defeat Itachi, but not Sasuke. Sasuke will just further develop his powers and kill him. If Kabuto progressed into a dragon, then Sasuke too will evolve further in this fight.



So the question is only when Sasuke's hawk transforms into


----------



## jgalt7 (Mar 21, 2012)

hmmmm.....could tsunade be holding out on us with slug mode?  i wonder if she used it before since chiyo kept calling her slug lady or something like that.....

this seems like a slap in the face to hermit mode since you have to be perfectly still to transform to hermit mode and snake mode doesn't seem to have that limitation, unless there is some other caveat...


----------



## jgalt7 (Mar 21, 2012)

if both itachi and sasuke both survive, will they fist bump?


----------



## Mateush (Mar 21, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> now I'm wondering why madara's was so unique.



The better question is why Tobi decided to make Sasuke more powerful. As it seems Tobi already calcuated that or he is just stupid which I doubt.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

vered said:


> ???
> oro or karin herself might have transplanted some of karin genes in Sasuke. that's my point.
> them being related to the sejuu clan might fill the requirement to awaken the rinnegan.




its funny how Sasuke chose exacly them.

At this rate i would not be surprised if he gets Rinnegan and something related to cursed seal because of them.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Itachi almost killed Kakashi with it who we know is rather limited in terms of chakra. Kabuto is very hard to kill. Tsukiyomi won't be able to do the job.



You do realize you're not saying much but "tsukuyomi wouldn't kill him because he's hard to kill" right?

El oh el.

You asked which jutsus, bar totsuka, in itachi's arsenal could potentially ohko kabuto in a condescending manner..I figured you had well thought out dismissals.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 21, 2012)

If Kabuto can go Snake to Dragon. No reason Sasuke cannot go Hawk to Phoenix.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 21, 2012)

What would Naruto change to?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> If Kabuto can go Snake to Dragon. No reason Sasuke cannot go Hawk to Phoenix.


Kishi might make Sasuke go into a Hawk/Phoenix/Tengu mash one day.

I can only think of taimatsu maru, that would be exacly the image in the nakano temple shrine room.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 21, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> If Kabuto can go Snake to Dragon. No reason Sasuke cannot go Hawk to Phoenix.



No bueno.

Phoenix has been done to death, like everywhere. Even in this manga, itachi's akatsuki ring was "phoenix" IIRC..hence why most of his fans knew he'd be back in some shape or form..


----------



## Fay (Mar 21, 2012)

Skaddix said:


> If Kabuto can go Snake to Dragon. No reason Sasuke cannot go Hawk to Phoenix.



True. A phoenix is born from the ashes...so if his hawklike mode burns by amaterasu he might become a phoenix


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 21, 2012)

See: Taimatsumaru is a hawk-like creature covered in demonic flames that are said to disrupt the path of Buddha.

I need to make some research to see what is the snake/dragon/yamata no orochi oppositor in the shinto other than susanoo, kishi is mashing it all.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

so the sage mode of  kabuto is the same SM as we know.
they all use natural energy.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Mar 21, 2012)

*Who are You and What Have You Done With Kishi??!!*

 wth am I reading? Don't get me wrong, it was awesome but damn! Kishi has really surprised me. Snake sage mode, Karin Uzumaki?


----------



## Shadow_fox (Mar 21, 2012)

Karin being an Uzumaki is no big surprise to me. 

 I still wonder now, if Gaara is an Uzumaki. Maybe his mother cheated on the Kazekage with an Uzumaki... 

 Snake sage mode. FTW.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasuke is not going to be a Phoenix, first its the Rinnegan and now its Phoenix.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 21, 2012)

Stringer Bell said:


> Another sennin mode?  **
> 
> Only thing Kabuto is missing is Rasengan



Aren't his Chakra Scalpel similar to Raikari?


----------



## RaidenisDead (Mar 21, 2012)

It's funny because I think someone predicted the whole Karin thing in the prediction thread.


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 21, 2012)

*now THAT'S what I'm talking about*

kabuto.... daaaaaayum man....  

  

I'm not trying to react like those posts that get way too excited and start wanking and speculating immediately after a feat reveal, I'm just saying....

*it's about time kabuto stepped out orochimaru's shadow for good. * 
i still don't think he's the FV, but damn-------- dat dragon.



now to lose the glasses and we've got ourself the new bamf villain of the year.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 21, 2012)

Nothing that Kishi writes surprises me anymore.


----------



## Rouge Angle (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd be shocked...but it's Kishi.


----------



## Syntaxis (Mar 21, 2012)

You can't predict this shit. It's like, we are making predictions left and right and we're not even close to what Kishimoto comes up with.

"Kabuto the Snake Sage and Karin the Uzumaki." Seriously. Had anyone said that 2 days ago, everyone would laugh at you and throw monkey feces at your head.


----------



## Detective Prince (Mar 21, 2012)

Kishi inhales....and writes another chapter. Happens every week


----------



## Reddan (Mar 21, 2012)

Shadow_fox said:


> Karin being an Uzumaki is no big surprise to me.
> 
> I still wonder now, if Gaara is an Uzumaki. Maybe his mother cheated on the Kazekage with an Uzumaki...
> 
> Snake sage mode. FTW.



Gaara being an Uzumaki is unlikely. He does have a lot of chakra and is a good host for Biju, but he died after the extraction of the 1 tail. Though his mother did manage to put some of her lifeforce in the sand.

Sasori is the best bet from the Sand. He had the red hair and exceptionally strong life force. He alone could make human puppets. 

It could go either way, but Karin was always far, far more likely to be Uzumaki than either of those two. Plus there is no real reason to reveal, Gaara had Uzumaki ancestry than to complete his similar history to Naruto.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Mar 21, 2012)

Isnt it pretty hinted in the databooks that Karin is one? no shocks for me...


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 21, 2012)

*next chapter*

sasuke will turn into harpy

:sanji


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

no


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

who?**


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 21, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> who?**



Dr. Snake


----------



## insane111 (Mar 21, 2012)

All I could think about for the rest of the chapter is what the fuck is "Doctor Snakes". Might need to reread it.


Syntaxis said:


> You can't predict this shit. It's like, we are making predictions left and right and we're not even close to what Kishimoto comes up with.
> 
> "Kabuto the Snake Sage and Karin the Uzumaki." Seriously. Had anyone said that 2 days ago, everyone would laugh at you and throw monkey feces at your head.



Plenty of people predicted that Karin was an Uzumaki. Kabuto's sage mode was pretty random though.


----------



## takL (Mar 21, 2012)

D phil of snakes (a snake expert).

kabuto is still uttering abracadabra. (or im too tired perhaps.)

"but …he was yet to have a body to bear it…..that..."
"he couldnt yet be of perfect sage calibre as I am, even he couldnt!
(/he couldnt yet have the complete features of sage i have, even he couldnt!
/he couldnt yet meet the complete specifications of sage unlike me, even he couldnt!)"


anyhoo i guess he means to say that he completely fit up his body as a snake sage, which even orochimaru couldn't.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Kishi might make Sasuke go into a Hawk/Phoenix/Tengu mash one day.
> 
> I can only think of taimatsu maru, that would be exacly the image in the nakano temple shrine room.



Wow Jeanne! You are just great! I will check if I can rep you once more!



Jeαnne said:


> i am searching here and looks like taimatsumaru  is said to be the spirit of this emperor sutoku, its represented by a  hawk/tengu in fire.
> 
> well the fun part here is that if we search for images, they remind us a  lot of the images that we see in the nakano temple. I never understood  those two tengus from the temple, because their head seemed  abnormal...well i am starting to guess that they are in fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Penance (Mar 21, 2012)

Mah boi, Doc Scales...


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2012)

Any link to this chapter?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 21, 2012)

lol, Why did Sasuke call Kabuto Dr. Snakes? xD


----------



## takL (Mar 22, 2012)

～博士(you're dr~=an~expert)　is a common compliment for little kids who showed their good knowleges of something.

13 yr old "hey have a look at this. this goku biju looks like one of pokemons doesnt it?"
7 yr old "yeah bro its hihidaruma.  hihidaruma is an upgraded darumakka. it can go into zen mode and its abilities are blah........"
13 yr old "wow you're learned. you're like Dr pokemon"


"you've studied well...sound like a snake expert"


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 22, 2012)

*KAKASHI10 Clarification thread for NF/Itachi*

Dear lord, I'm away for couple of days and the forums go berserk.  

So please let me clarify couple of things that I have seen so far: 

1- If by any reason we get the chapter early, but has a crappy translation. 
*BE THANKFUL*. You are getting the chapter early.

2- If there is any doubt of any translation, do what I have ALWAYS do:
TAKL WHERE ARE YOU?  

In my mind he is the official NF translator, what he says its what it is. Simple. Actually after each chapter he should have a stiky of ask TAKL about the translation. 

3- People went in withdrawal because of my absence and they even posted that Naruto was not Uzumaki and was not Kushina son  
I know I know not because of me, just that thread was very tro eer I mean special. I mean this guy is a good poster, but some days he just...... I repect you dude, but for Christ, this one has to go to your trophies threads.  

4- So Kabuto now is a dragon, good for him  

5- People have short term memory here, or only remember the __ 
You guys forgot that if you just look at Itachis eyes, fingers, nails, toenails, you are doom, I say DOOM.  
*
ALL THIS IS INSIDE ITACHI GENJUTSU*. Just so You remember, Sasuke and Itachi fight says hi  

6- Dr. Snakes, Professor Snakes, Expert Snakes. Lets just go with Dr. Snakes. BUt it seems was Snake expert the proper one. Unless Takl says other wise. What takl says is not to be argue 

7- That Itachi might also be a sage, that he might had done something to gain the sword. Most likely. So be prepare in two chapter from now to Itachi be wank again like when they say the only person to gen for a long distance of miles to be Itachi.So Itachi wank will be coming prety soon. 

8- Sasuke knows that they are in a Gen, what I wonder if Itachi left another message to Sasuke that we the readers will not know of, untill its time. 

9- Another thing people do not mention is that Sasuke had to go to EMS to see where Kabuto was hidden. That might have a meaning in the future. 

10- That Oro was a sage. that goes for debate, after TAKL translate that part because it can go either way.

Your welcome NF. 
Discuss now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 22, 2012)

This is no genjutsu. It's kabuto being cool. For once.

Dude dodged the arrow and waved his finger


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> This is no genjutsu. It's kabuto being cool. For once.
> 
> Dude dodged the arrow and waved his finger



...and all this tells me is that Sasuke's Susanoo won't get the job done. What can he do that won't kill him?

Itachi will have an answer. Hahaha!

This is going to be so epic.

The ONLY character that has yet to launch an attack is Itachi. 

We all know why. We all know why.


----------



## Addy (Mar 22, 2012)

kabuto is gonna get trolled in a few chapter but how?


----------



## Seph (Mar 22, 2012)

God, why is Itachi SO FUCKING GREAT? Someone tell me why.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 22, 2012)

Seph said:


> God, why is Itachi SO FUCKING GREAT? Someone tell me why.



I just told Grimmjowsensei this: Sasuke told Deidara that, no matter how fast the seals, the sharingan will pick up on them.

Well, Sasuke and Kakashi's sharingan prediction failed to do just that.

Blah, blah...people say?

This speed wasn't even enhanced by chakra. This guy's seals trolled sharingan prediction, and there was no chakra enhancing the speed of his hand movements. 

HA HA!

That is ludicrous, and is very indicative of Kishimoto's major hard-on for this character.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 22, 2012)

In before someone says Itachis hands seals are so fast Kishi cant draw them  

But for reals. What do you guys think of my points? Is it clear now? you agree with me?


----------



## Seph (Mar 22, 2012)

> You guys forgot that if you just look at Itachis eyes, fingers, nails, toenails, you are doom, I say DOOM.



You forgot his penis.



> 9- Another thing people do not mention is that Sasuke had to go to EMS to see where Kabuto was hidden. That might have a meaning in the future.



Doesn't mean anything. He no longer has to be afraid of wasting chakra.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 22, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> In before someone says Itachis hands seals are so fast Kishi cant draw them
> 
> But for reals. What do you guys think of my points? Is it clear now? you agree with me?




It's an Itachi hype thread, it HAS to be true! 



Addy said:


> kabuto is gonna get trolled in a few chapter but how?



Raw power will kill Kabuto, so Itachi will have to use that godly skill we know he has. 

I'm very much content with that.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 22, 2012)

Seph said:


> Doesn't mean anything. He no longer has to be afraid of wasting chakra.



From where ar eyou getting that he does not use chakra because he has EMS? 
 

He will not go blind, get some power ups, but did not said anything about not consuming chakra.


----------



## Seph (Mar 22, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> From where ar eyou getting that he does not use chakra because he has EMS?
> 
> 
> He will not go blind, get some power ups, but did not said anything about not consuming chakra.



I'm just saying you shouldn't really read too deeply into it; think of it as fanservice, after around 100 chapters of EMS hype, Kishi wants Sasuke to use EMS as much as possible.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 22, 2012)

And don't forget Kabuto's already given a full description of abilities he has..

Making the job of the dude that's observing and formulating strategies a lot more easier.

Even I was surprised kabuto's abilities were put in the out like that..usually, its throughout the battle..you know..someone attacks him, thinks they nailed him..he pulls himself back together and explains how he did it..in kabuto's case he just made his lips run a marathon on the things he's capable of, how and where he got the abilities from..

El oh el.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 22, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> And don't forget Kabuto's already given a full description of abilities he has..
> 
> Making the job of the dude that's observing and formulating strategies a lot more easier.
> 
> ...




....AND, to think, the power he steals is not from the First, Madara, or some legendary figure in the shinobi world...


...but from Juugo, Karin, and Suigetsu.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 22, 2012)

Why the hell my thread is 1 star  
I tought it was informative, and clarify things up.


----------



## Yachiru (Mar 22, 2012)

When Sasuke attacks, it's nothing impressive. But when Itachi attacks, it's like Tchernobyl all over again.

The fight hasn't even started and Kabuto is transforming already


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 22, 2012)

Seph said:


> I'm just saying you shouldn't really read too deeply into it; think of it as fanservice, after around 100 chapters of EMS hype, Kishi wants Sasuke to use EMS as much as possible.



1- He actually is not doing anything different than with MS= spam spam spam and then SPAM SPAM MORE.

2- I know we can see the design. After all this time, but it would have been much better if he actually show something new everytime he used EMS.

3- Also Itachi said there was a new jutsu for EMS, what is it? I want to know.

4- Fanservice is Anko boobs  but sasuke doing the same thing with MS, not likely.

5- Also In the past 3 chapters Itachi has had more ..... panels than in all the time he has been in the manga  

Just Image the spin off manga 
Itachi .......

Also I will add, that Itachi might say that he learn some type of sage mode,but never used it.
We have seen so much and yet so little from Itachi. He reminds me in a way to hanzo with so many things and hype he has not gone all the way.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Mar 24, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 4- Fanservice is Anko boobs



We're not so different, you and I...

What interested me most about the chapter was the difference between the brothers.  Thankfully I never put a bet on it, but Sasuke and an un-dead Itachi teaming up was about the last thing I ever expected.  Seeing how they balance what are essentially the same powers is very interesting.

And Snake Sage-Mode Kabuto?  Give me the name of ONE person on this forum who predicted that and I'll eat my hat.  At first it seemed ridiculous, but why would _only_ the Toad School have a sage and all of that?  This kind of opens the door to EVERY summoning contract having a sage/sacred place and its own sage mode.

Gai-sensei for Turtle Sage?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 24, 2012)

Itachi and Sasuke use Amaterasu, Kabuto turns into liquid and laughs at it, Itachi and Sasuke use Susanoo, he evades, they use Tsukuyomi, Kabuto has counters.

Kabuto: Uchiha Itachi, your eyes are powerless against this body 



KAKASHI10 said:


> 1- He actually is not doing anything different than with MS= spam spam spam and then SPAM SPAM MORE.
> 
> 2- I know we can see the design. After all this time, but it would have been much better if he actually show something new everytime he used EMS.
> 
> ...



Itachi said it gives birth to "a completely new eye technique" which can also be understood as a new doujutsu. I think what Sasuke will get from EMS will be akin to how Naruto evolved his RM into BM.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 24, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi and Sasuke use Amaterasu, Kabuto turns into liquid and laughs at it, Itachi and Sasuke use Susanoo, he evades, they use Tsukuyomi, Kabuto has counters.
> 
> Kabuto: Uchiha Itachi, your eyes are powerless against this body



As the original user of liquification knows, you're not immune to damage in a liquified state: manga

Besides that, in that very same fight, amaterasu wasn't put out by the water Bee kept splashing around. 

And a chidori to the face would keep him from liquefying too.


----------



## Taijukage (Mar 25, 2012)

> Characters who bust out their ultimate move from the get go are always doomed


itachi revealed tsukiyomi in his very first fight on-panel. tobi revealed kyuubi summon in chapter 1.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> itachi revealed tsukiyomi in his very first fight on-panel. tobi revealed kyuubi summon in chapter 1.



Right, because Tsukyomi and Kyuubi summoning are Itachi and Tobi's ultimate moves respectively. 

Itachi died shortly after revealing Susanoo - his ultimate move. Word is still out on Tobi.


----------



## Taijukage (Mar 28, 2012)

> Right, because Tsukyomi and Kyuubi summoning are Itachi and Tobi's ultimate moves respectively


they kind of are. totsukas only useful vs immortal opponents and is a weapon, not a jutsu. yata is a weapon not a jutsu. gedo mazo's a summoning and he would probably lose to full kyuubi in a fight etc. in terms of offensive power, tsuki surpasses susano.


----------

